# EURO LOWRIDERS ONLY



## sprgeo

this is for the Euro type lowriders. most everyone has Buick, Impala, or some other "boat" type cars. 

POSITIVE CRITICS ARE WELCOME, BUT IF YOU'VE NEVER HAD ONE, DO NOT TALK SHIT.


----------



## sprgeo

this is a 1996 GEO Prizm
1 pump, 2 dump; Prohopper
6"F/8"R reverse cylinders
5 ch amp 800 watts, 2 12" Kenwood comps
full neon inside and outside
15" Mondza rims from Italy
195/15/50
shaved rear doorhandles
custom fabricated body kit 

this is the little things. lots of other stuff


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:biggrin: * MOST HATED CAR ON LAYITLOW* :biggrin:


----------



## 3whlcmry

> _Originally posted by sprgeo_@Sep 30 2005, 05:55 PM~3918597
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHYIS THERE TEFLON TAPE ON THE FITTING THAT GOES TO HOSE IT AINT SUPPOSE TO HAVE ANY


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Heres a malibu we did at our shop what you think.

[attachmentid=295182]
[attachmentid=295183]
[attachmentid=295186]
[attachmentid=295189]
[attachmentid=295192]


----------



## Kandy Drippa

nice setup :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 1 2005, 05:11 AM~3920822
> *nice setup :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thankyou homie it's streetriders style.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

ha found the pics from when we were juicin my civic.


















all gold 15's are gone, 13's on the way


----------



## sprgeo

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Sep 30 2005, 09:17 PM~3920466
> *WHYIS THERE TEFLON TAPE ON THE FITTING THAT GOES TO HOSE IT AINT SUPPOSE TO HAVE ANY
> *



i know, this was right after we installed it. it has been fixed since (note part of the reason i had leaks out the ying yang). good eye

peace


----------



## sprgeo

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 1 2005, 04:41 AM~3922144
> *ha found the pics from when we were juicin my civic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all gold 15's are gone, 13's on the way
> *



looks like them 15's hit the fenders


----------



## sprgeo

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Sep 30 2005, 10:11 PM~3920822
> *nice setup :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 i agree

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by sprgeo_@Oct 1 2005, 06:23 AM~3922231
> *looks like them 15's hit the fenders
> *


thats why the 15's gone now  13x7's w/ 175/50/13's on the way


----------



## Joker808

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 30 2005, 11:58 PM~3920719
> *Heres a malibu we did at our shop what you think.
> 
> [attachmentid=295182]
> [attachmentid=295183]
> [attachmentid=295186]
> [attachmentid=295189]
> [attachmentid=295192]
> *


 is that nicks frame i see in the back ground? :biggrin:


----------



## sprgeo

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 1 2005, 08:02 PM~3924994
> *thats why the 15's gone now   13x7's w/ 175/50/13's on the way
> *



nice

:thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Oct 2 2005, 03:32 AM~3925087
> *is that nicks frame i see in the back ground?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Still in the same place holla at your boy.


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

a couple of the neon
[attachmentid=297056][attachmentid=297062]
[attachmentid=297055]


----------



## Joost....

i was just wondering, yall building euro-lowriders, why not make em look like lowriders, to me those are ricers with hydraulics.....not hating just wondering :dunno:


----------



## mrrottontreetz

this aint no ricer


----------



## mrrottontreetz

another


----------



## sprgeo

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 3 2005, 02:32 AM~3931197
> *i was just wondering, yall building euro-lowriders, why not make em look like lowriders, to me those are ricers with hydraulics.....not hating just wondering  :dunno:
> *




hmmm, i plan to get "standard" chrome lip, black spoke wires and a new paint job. would keeping the body kit keep it looking like a ricer? cus i am keeping it

peace


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by sprgeo_@Oct 3 2005, 11:46 AM~3931273
> *hmmm, i plan to get "standard" chrome lip, black spoke wires and a new paint job. would keeping the body kit keep it looking like a ricer? cus i am keeping it
> 
> peace
> *




yeah those are tuning bumpers


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 3 2005, 02:32 AM~3931197
> *i was just wondering, yall building euro-lowriders, why not make em look like lowriders, to me those are ricers with hydraulics.....not hating just wondering  :dunno:
> *


...................WELL IT WAS ASKED VERY TASTEFULLY..........well my thing is i dont like little rims and velvet.......i had many lowriders...this however is not 1 of them...this was a tuner project for wifey.....and she decided she didnt want it....and if i need to drive it it needs juice.....so i juiced the mofo to show the tuners out there that switches are the shizzle...


----------



## air280

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 3 2005, 09:32 AM~3931197
> *i was just wondering, yall building euro-lowriders, why not make em look like lowriders, to me those are ricers with hydraulics.....not hating just wondering  :dunno:
> *




also in the spirit of asking the question, not digging at you..........


have you thought that maybe there are people who dont want to build a car that "looks like a lowrider", they want the car to look the way they built it.


----------



## air280

nissan


----------



## mrrottontreetz

that mercedes is clean 
I like the set up in that nissan thats clean


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by air280_@Oct 3 2005, 02:54 PM~3931563
> *also in the spirit of asking the question, not digging at you..........
> have you thought that maybe there are people who  dont want to build a car that "looks like a lowrider", they want the car to look the way they built it.
> 
> *



:uh:


----------



## air280

> _Originally posted by mrrottontreetz_@Oct 3 2005, 02:00 PM~3931586
> *that mercedes is clean
> I like the set up in that nissan thats clean
> *



thankyou, I built the Merc for myself but it's sold now. I also built the Nissan.


----------



## air280

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 3 2005, 02:25 PM~3931649
> *:uh:
> *



i dont know what you mean by that


----------



## Joker808

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 2 2005, 09:14 PM~3929495
> *:0 Still in the same place holla at your boy.
> *


he dont like to get his hands dirty....i even offered to help him out getting it done... he needs a car to represent the big M.... hey how much can you get me a hop switch amd handle for ?


----------



## Kandy Drippa

post pics of euros or go to off topic god damn yall need to make every topic page ater page of blah blah blah :angry: 

L.I.L. member "insYder"s car


----------



## Pyrit

> _Originally posted by sprgeo_@Oct 3 2005, 03:46 AM~3931273
> *hmmm, i plan to get "standard" chrome lip, black spoke wires and a new paint job. would keeping the body kit keep it looking like a ricer? cus i am keeping it
> *


I've seen Corolas/Prisms hooked up before, and I have to say your car is probably one of the ugliest ones I've seen simply because of that fucking body kit. Skirts are for chicks. Also, chrome doesn't look right on plastic.

It would look tight if you scrapped the skirts and threw some reversed 13's on it, tho. 

I'm diggin' the fuck outta that Malibu set-up. I'm also diggin' that Civic. Not much on the paint (too much flake) or rims (wrong size and color), but the overall look is kickass. I guess it helps that I had the same shit about 7 years ago, too. lol


----------



## Kandy Drippa

thanks man, 2 jars of flake :biggrin: i got 13" reverse bolt ons w/ lowpros comin to bring yall back to the mid 90's uffin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 3 2005, 03:32 AM~3931197
> *i was just wondering, yall building euro-lowriders, why not make em look like lowriders, to me those are ricers with hydraulics.....not hating just wondering  :dunno:
> *



 i know you aint talkin to me


----------



## sprgeo

> _Originally posted by Syte_@Oct 3 2005, 04:54 PM~3935369
> *I've seen Corolas/Prisms hooked up before, and I have to say your car is probably one of the ugliest ones I've seen simply because of that fucking body kit. Skirts are for chicks. Also, chrome doesn't look right on plastic.
> 
> It would look tight if you scrapped the skirts and threw some reversed 13's on it, tho.
> 
> I'm diggin' the fuck outta that Malibu set-up. I'm also diggin' that Civic. Not much on the paint (too much flake) or rims (wrong size and color), but the overall look is kickass. I guess it helps that I had the same shit about 7 years ago, too. lol
> *



so, let me understand where you are coming from; if it were YOUR car, you would go with the factory bumpers, lose the "skirts" (cus only chicks have them), and go with 13" 'turtle/skateboard' looking wires? 

the 1 problem i have is how low the rear is.....13" or not would not work with the reverse, due to the drop i have. 

next to that, i have considered the bumper change since they hit when i do a total drop of either front or rear. and the chrome is expendable since i am considering a new paint sceem. 

BUT since you like CIVICs, i would have to say that we have to agree to disagree on TASTE of cars. i hate CIVICs simply because everyone has them. not to discredit anyone's efforts on them, some are really nice....but that they are a dime a dozen now a day. it seems that every high school JR/SR has one and thinks it is the "bomb-diggity" just because it is their 1st car........with a fucked-up exaust and hugh rims. once again, no offense to anyone......this is just my opinion 


:barf: 


thanks for your opinion. though you dislike my car......


peace


----------



## Pyrit

Basically, yeah. I'm telling you your car is ugly and that reversed 13 on low-profile tires looks good, too.

The "skirts are for chicks" comment was a metaphor. heh

I don't care what your opinion of that body kit is - it makes your car look cheap, half-assed and ugly. It's nothing personal; most body kits look like shit. (I'm saying MOST, not ALL, so don't waste your time posting countless links to body kits trying to prove me wrong.)

Also, I said that I've seen Carollas/Prisms hooked up before, and I liked them. (Oddly enough, the Prisms actually look BETTER, due to the ugly tail lights on that year/bodystyle Carolla.) As I said, YOUR car looks like a cheap POS. I bet it would look a lot better if you put the stock bumper-covers back on, tho. 

I didn't say my tastes are exclusively in favor of Civics, either. Make, model and popularity don't really determine my opinion. If the car looks good, it looks good.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

ya i think it would look better w/ 13's on 50's n factory bumpers too :happysad:


----------



## Low61Mom

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 3 2005, 03:32 AM~3931197
> *i was just wondering, yall building euro-lowriders, why not make em look like lowriders, to me those are ricers with hydraulics.....not hating just wondering  :dunno:
> *



I have a euro-lowrider and I have to agree, those cars that you are posting are not euro-lowriders they are shit boxes with hydros


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Oct 4 2005, 05:51 AM~3938186
> *I have a euro-lowrider and I have to agree, those cars that you are posting are not euro-lowriders they are shit boxes with hydros
> *


lol....****** be hatttin cuz our lil juiceboxs is sooooo cool  .......i guess if our wheels aint to small for the car,it just aint right :uh: ......may not be your average loowlow...butt just the same we swittched up with juice ...soo just stop hatin!


----------



## mrrottontreetz

I have to agree it will look better with stock bumpers and 13z on 50s I thought ur licence plate was fallin off the first quick glance then I looked again and saw it was molded and Ya I have a euro lowrider and the others look like ricers


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by mrrottontreetz_@Oct 4 2005, 07:16 AM~3938404
> *I have to agree it will look better with stock bumpers and 13z on 50s I thought ur licence plate was fallin off the first quick glance then I looked again and saw it was molded and Ya I have a euro lowrider and the others look like ricers
> *


so for our cars tto be acceptted we have to make them look like every other car on the site...butt yet their supposed to be unique....hmmm.....why the should we do that so we blend in with all the oothers...i always thought it was a matter of building a car for ourselves........i dontt consider myself a "lowrider" i consider myself a CAR GUY.......



DAMN GUYS MOST OF ALL.....IS TO BE ORIGINAL.....BE IT WITH A GEO....A CADDY........OR A TRUCK,...........DONT LISTEN TTO THE HATERS..... :cheesy:


----------



## phatphord

so...would the general consensus be that a 'euro' low is basically anything other than a 59-85 american manufactured car but done in the style that is referred to as 'traditional' ?
And it doesn't have to come from europe?
I would say that I have a 'euro' styled low. Particularly in reference to the above statement.










Now, I chose not to build a 59-85 american manufactured car for a number of reasons. 
#1 they ain't exactly common and easy to get hold of
#2 when a gallon of petrol (gas) costs £4 ($7) they're not light onthe wallet
#3 I wanted to do something that hadn't been done before...


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by phatphord_@Oct 4 2005, 07:35 AM~3938450
> *so...would the general consensus be that a 'euro' low is basically anything other than a 59-85 american manufactured car but done in the style that is referred to as 'traditional' ?
> And it doesn't have to come from europe?
> I would say that I have a 'euro' styled low. Particularly in reference to the above statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I chose not to build a 59-85 american manufactured car for a number of reasons.
> #1 they ain't exactly common and easy to get hold of
> #2 when a gallon of petrol (gas) costs £4 ($7) they're not light onthe wallet
> #3 I wanted to do something that hadn't been done before...
> *


 AMEN BROTHER .......I LOVE THE 4 CYL GAS BILL ALOT BETTER THAN MY CADDIES V8..............I HATE THE TERM..."EURO"......ALL THOUGH YOURS IN MY EYES WOULD BE A EURO LOW LOW......WITH THE CLASSIC STYLING ..............BUTT TUNER CARS ARE ALSO OFTEN CALLED EURO'S..............SO I GUESS TTHAT WOULD MAKE MY NEON A EURO LOWLOW AS WELL..........BEING THATS ITS A "EURO "CAR AND ITS JUICED..........................I DOOONFRIGGINKNOW!


----------



## Pyrit

I would classify any Japanese/European-styled compact car with wires as a "Euro-low", I guess. Flaked paint and switches aren't a _requirement_, but they do give it that much more to be classified as such. Simply having switches or hydros doesn't really qualify them as such, either. Wire wheels are really the only thing exclusive to lowriders, so I think that should be the determining factor.

Anyone who calls a ricer/tuner a Euro-low doesn't know what they're talking about.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Oct 4 2005, 07:11 AM~3938233
> *lol....****** be hatttin cuz our lil juiceboxs is sooooo cool  ...*


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by phatphord_@Oct 4 2005, 08:35 AM~3938450
> *so...would the general consensus be that a 'euro' low is basically anything other than a 59-85 american manufactured car but done in the style that is referred to as 'traditional' ?
> And it doesn't have to come from europe?
> I would say that I have a 'euro' styled low. Particularly in reference to the above statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I chose not to build a 59-85 american manufactured car for a number of reasons.
> #1 they ain't exactly common and easy to get hold of
> #2 when a gallon of petrol (gas) costs £4 ($7) they're not light onthe wallet
> #3 I wanted to do something that hadn't been done before...
> *


 :thumbsup: nice euro :thumbsup: i think you should do some crush velvet guts :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by phatphord_@Oct 4 2005, 07:35 AM~3938450
> *.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I chose not to build a 59-85 american manufactured car for a number of reasons.
> #1 they ain't exactly common and easy to get hold of
> #2 when a gallon of petrol (gas) costs £4 ($7) they're not light onthe wallet
> #3 I wanted to do something that hadn't been done before...
> *



now that is a sweet ride


----------



## Low61Mom

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Oct 4 2005, 08:34 AM~3938446
> *so for our cars tto be acceptted we have to make them look like every other car on the site...butt yet their supposed to be unique....hmmm.....why the should we do that so we blend in with all the oothers...i always thought it was a matter of building a car for ourselves........i dontt consider myself a "lowrider" i consider myself a CAR GUY.......
> DAMN GUYS MOST OF ALL.....IS TO BE ORIGINAL.....BE IT WITH A GEO....A CADDY........OR A TRUCK,...........DONT LISTEN TTO THE HATERS..... :cheesy:
> *



The thing is even if you would make it look like a reeeeaaallll euro-lowrider, you still wouldn't get accepted, because these guys on here only respect traditionals. I have had to deal with this since I did my car. But at this moment you are not even respected by the euro-lowrider community. You need to make up your mind and either become a euro-rider or a shit boxer  :dunno:


----------



## Low61Mom

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 4 2005, 10:44 AM~3939160
> *:thumbsup:  nice euro  :thumbsup:  i think you should do some crush velvet guts :biggrin:
> *



crush velvet is looked down on these days....where have you guys been. :twak:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Oct 4 2005, 10:39 AM~3939485
> *crush velvet is looked down on these days....where have you guys been. :twak:
> *


VELVET IS FOOR **** AND CHICKS..................NOT LOWLOWS


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Oct 4 2005, 10:36 AM~3939465
> *The thing is even if you would make it look like a reeeeaaallll euro-lowrider, you still wouldn't get accepted, because these guys on here only respect traditionals.  I have had to deal with this since I did my car.  But at this moment you are not even respected by the euro-lowrider community.  You need to make up your mind and either become a euro-rider or a shit boxer   :dunno:
> *


OOOOH GREAT A GIRL WHO IS "CRITTTIC.......AT LEAST I BUILT MINE :biggrin: AND YOU TALKIN BOOUT THE "SHITBOX"....LOL...THATS FUNNY SEEING AS HOW U DRIVE A ESCORT :uh: OH WELL TO EACH "HIS" OWN...............THE NEON WAS FOR WIFEY BUT SHE NO DRIVEY THE STICK...


----------



## 1lowcalais_old

Not a euro but it's non traditional


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by tupacrida4life_@Oct 4 2005, 10:51 AM~3939573
> *Not a euro but it's non traditional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOT A EURO?....AINT IT FWD?........ID SAY ITS KINDA TRADITIONAL ......


----------



## 1lowcalais_old

Its GM so it's not euro(pean) And it is fwd and uni-body so I classify it as a Non-Traditional


----------



## Low61Mom

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Oct 4 2005, 11:49 AM~3939553
> *OOOOH GREAT A GIRL WHO IS "CRITTTIC.......AT LEAST I BUILT MINE :biggrin: AND YOU TALKIN BOOUT THE "SHITBOX"....LOL...THATS FUNNY SEEING AS HOW U DRIVE A ESCORT :uh: OH WELL TO EACH "HIS" OWN...............THE NEON WAS FOR WIFEY BUT SHE NO DRIVEY THE STICK...
> *



I am a critic when I have a real euro-lowrider....I did build mine :ugh: I consider a shit box to be any car that resembles cars from Fast and Furious. Which yours does. :biggrin:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

ANY FWD IS EURO....THIS WAS SAID BY LOWRIDER MAGAZINE..........WHICH NEVER MADE SENSE TTO ME.....BEING THAT MY CAR WAS DOMESTIC........BUTT IF I WAS AT SHOW OR COMPS....WHAT OTHER CATAGORY CAN WE REALLY PLACE OUR SELVES IN........NOT TUNER....I HAVE A STOCK ENGINE......LOWRIDER HAS TO HAVE SPOKES AND A FULL FRAME.....HMMMM ALL THESE L.I.L FOOLS TALKIN BOUTT IT AINT A LOWLOW....BUT MY SHIT GOES LOWER THAN THEIRS....WITH BIGGER RIMS....AND FAR AS NOTT BEING TRADITIONAL STYLE....I FEEL TTHE SPOKES AND CANDY PAINT MAKE ITT TRADITIONAL :uh:


----------



## 1lowcalais_old

uffin:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Oct 4 2005, 10:55 AM~3939595
> *I am a critic when I have a real euro-lowrider....I did build mine :ugh: I consider a shit box to be any car that resembles cars from Fast and Furious.  Which yours does. :biggrin:
> *


OOOOH IM SURE YOU DID BUILD IT SOLEY AND ALONE..... :uh: ....AND YO SHIT AINT NO "real euro-loowlow" its not even a euro---pean car...lol ..........butt any how your not even speaking as yourself.you speak as a girl tryin to be down,TRYING to be like yo man ....... be yo self and go get lunch ready..... :cheesy: a "escort" THAT IS NO LOLO. Its a cool lil car but none the less its a escort.... :0 ...........u jump the band wagon to be a HATER ........BUT STILL ILL RACE YA...OR OUT HOPP YA..ITS ALL GOOOD.......I BET ILL WIN :biggrin: ALL IM SAYING IS PEOPLE ARE WAY TO CLOSE MINDED AND TRY TO BE "DOWN",.......ignorant asses


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

and ontop of it all you say your car is not accepted as a lolo...and you hate for the same reasons my car is no lolo.....i just dontt get it!........why dont you show love and maybee itll come back tto ya.........oooh by the way is lunch ready?..........j/k :roflmao: dont be a hater be a road grator


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

[attachmentid=298787]


----------



## 1lowcalais_old

I fuggin love dat neon


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by tupacrida4life_@Oct 4 2005, 11:27 AM~3939764
> *I fuggin love dat neon
> *


  thanx playa........see LOWMOM...thats shoowing love .....  THAANX AGAIN DOOOGG YOU MADE MY DAY


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Oct 4 2005, 06:44 PM~3939531
> *VELVET IS FOOR **** AND CHICKS..................NOT LOWLOWS
> *




so im a ***? because i build velvet interiors, but nothing like the shit usually posted here because thats a disgrace to traditional velvet interiors. Apparently you just dont get it no matter how much you typ about it and play with words. Fucking people always crying what class they are in, trying to bend the definition of a euro so their own attempt to lowridin is justified........its hilarious. If you want to be different, whatever, but dont be hating on people who do it the traditional way and put that extra effort in a ride


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 4 2005, 07:41 PM~3939874
> *so im a ***? because i build velvet interiors, but nothing like the shit usually posted here because thats a disgrace to traditional velvet interiors. Apparently you just dont get it no matter how much you typ about it and play with words. Fucking people always crying what class they are in, trying to bend the definition of a euro so their own attempt to lowridin is justified........its hilarious. If you want to be different, whatever, but dont be hating on people who do it the traditional way and put that extra effort in a ride
> *



If you actually knew something about the history and styles of lowridin, you wouldnt be making a clown of yourself. The term euro was born in the 80s when people started to juice brand new cars of that day, the late 80s honda`s mostly. Because those cars have fwd, strutsuspension and unibody`s they were seperated from the traditional class. It doesnt fucking matter if the car origionally came from japan, korea, germany, UK, whatever 

The euro scene was born in a time, where the majority of the lowriders were still doing custom velvet interiors and wild multicolor candy paintjobs, that evolved and if you look at today`s euroscene, its a joke if you ask me, ricer looking cars with spoked wheels, just a few people actually doing something to their interiors, simple paintjobs......if you wanna go that way, i dont care, but dont talk shit about people who do it the traditional way


----------



## mrrottontreetz

ok as far as building your ride as a "traditional euro low" no you dont have to do that to be considered a euro at shows you would be classified in euro. If you want the people on lil to love it well its not gonna happen weather its done "traditional" or "ricer" dont get me wrong there are a few people on here that like us euros and ricers and traditionals but its very few of them usually its a lot of shit talkin on how could we spend that kind of money on shitty cars. or is it because we cant afford nice cars and shit like that so I have given up. Again I never said I didnt like your prisim I had seen it before I like it I just am not much for the molded bumpers they have a cheep quality about them not all but most do. I have not seen 2 many that are good lookin even on the expensive 80,000 dollar rides in fast and the furious which happens to be one of my favorite movies both of them are but even the rides in there with the body kits have a look about them thats just cheep but its your ride your money at least you have a ride I dont think alot of the shit talkers here even do so.But keep it up let's see the finished product at least your doing something to it and on the plus side its not a traditional g body or impala cause theres plenty of them around lets do some quality lets just say 90's or newer k


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by mrrottontreetz_@Oct 4 2005, 11:54 AM~3939939
> *ok as far as building your ride as a "traditional euro low" no you dont have to do that to be considered a euro at shows you would be classified in euro. If you want the people on lil to love it well its not gonna happen weather its done "traditional" or "ricer" dont get me wrong there are a few people on here that like us euros and ricers and traditionals but its very few of them usually its a lot of shit talkin on how could we spend that kind of money on shitty cars. or is it because we cant afford nice cars and shit like that so I have given up. Again I never said I didnt like your prisim I had seen it before I like it I just am not much for the molded bumpers they have a cheep quality about them not all but most do. I have not seen 2 many that are good lookin even on the expensive 80,000 dollar rides in fast and the furious which happens to be one of my favorite movies both of them are but even the rides in there with the body kits have a look about them thats just cheep but its your ride your money at least you have a ride I dont think alot of the shit talkers here even do so.But keep it up let's see the finished product at least your doing something to it and on the plus side its not a traditional g body or impala cause theres plenty of them around lets do some quality lets just say 90's or newer k
> *


GOOOD JOB....WELL PUT!


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 4 2005, 11:53 AM~3939932
> *If you actually knew something about the history and styles of lowridin, you wouldnt be making a clown of yourself. The term euro was born in the 80s when people started to juice brand new cars of that day, the late 80s honda`s mostly. Because those cars have fwd, strutsuspension and unibody`s they were seperated from the traditional class. It doesnt fucking matter if the car origionally came from japan, korea, germany, UK, whatever
> 
> The euro scene was born in a time, where the majority of the lowriders were still doing custom velvet interiors and wild multicolor candy paintjobs, that evolved and if you look at today`s euroscene, its a joke if you ask me, ricer looking cars with spoked wheels, just a few people actually doing something to their interiors, simple paintjobs......if you wanna go that way, i dont care, but dont talk shit about people who do it the traditional way
> *


DUDE JUST CUZ I DIDNT GETT INTO TTHE HHISTORY OF LOWRIDING HERE DOES NOT BY ANY MEANS DONT KNOW IT..........READ WAHT I SAID A LIL BETTER BEFORE POPPIN OFF AT THE MOUTTH............OOOOH YEAH AND FAR AS VELVET ....YAAAH THATS GAY....NO MATTTER WHAT........EVEN IF IT FEELS SO GOOD AGAINST YOUR SKIN...........PEOPLE OF L.I.L ARE FUKIN FRUITY ......WELL MOSTLY  REAL MEN LIKE LEATHER...I THOOUGHT JOOOST WAS 1 OF THE COOL ONES .............JUST ANOTHER LAYITLOWER FOR YA


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Oct 4 2005, 08:46 PM~3940228
> *DUDE JUST CUZ I DIDNT GETT INTO TTHE HHISTORY OF LOWRIDING HERE DOES NOT BY ANY MEANS DONT KNOW IT..........READ WAHT I SAID A LIL BETTER BEFORE POPPIN OFF AT THE MOUTTH............OOOOH YEAH AND FAR AS VELVET ....YAAAH  THATS GAY....NO MATTTER WHAT........EVEN IF IT FEELS SO GOOD AGAINST YOUR SKIN...........PEOPLE OF L.I.L ARE FUKIN FRUITY ......WELL MOSTLY     REAL MEN LIKE LEATHER...I THOOUGHT JOOOST WAS 1 OF THE COOL ONES .............JUST ANOTHER LAYITLOWER FOR YA
> *



:thumbsdown: guess im a *** after all then huh?


----------



## Low61Mom

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Oct 4 2005, 12:13 PM~3939678
> *OOOOH IM SURE YOU DID BUILD IT SOLEY AND ALONE..... :uh: ....AND YO SHIT AINT NO "real euro-loowlow" its not even a euro---pean car...lol ..........butt any how your not even speaking as yourself.you speak as a girl tryin to be down,TRYING  to be like yo man ....... be yo self and go get lunch ready..... :cheesy:  a "escort" THAT IS NO LOLO. Its a cool lil car but none the less its a escort.... :0 ...........u jump the band wagon to be a HATER ........BUT STILL ILL RACE YA...OR OUT HOPP YA..ITS ALL GOOOD.......I BET ILL WIN :biggrin:  ALL IM SAYING IS PEOPLE ARE WAY TO CLOSE MINDED AND TRY TO BE "DOWN",.......ignorant asses
> *


You can't hop a unibody :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Oct 4 2005, 01:46 PM~3940228
> *DUDE JUST CUZ I DIDNT GETT INTO TTHE HHISTORY OF LOWRIDING HERE DOES NOT BY ANY MEANS DONT KNOW IT..........READ WAHT I SAID A LIL BETTER BEFORE POPPIN OFF AT THE MOUTTH............OOOOH YEAH AND FAR AS VELVET ....YAAAH  THATS GAY....NO MATTTER WHAT........EVEN IF IT FEELS SO GOOD AGAINST YOUR SKIN...........PEOPLE OF L.I.L ARE FUKIN FRUITY ......WELL MOSTLY      REAL MEN LIKE LEATHER...I THOOUGHT JOOOST WAS 1 OF THE COOL ONES .............JUST ANOTHER LAYITLOWER FOR YA
> *


coming from a guy w/ a swiched up riced out NEON!!! that must be a motto in the gay community :uh:


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003+Oct 4 2005, 12:46 PM~3940228-->
> 
> 
> 
> READ WAHT I SAID A LIL BETTER BEFORE POPPIN OFF AT THE MOUTTH.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who has a mouth at their fingertips?
> 
> anyways, quit disrespecting 'Joost...'. he knows more about the history of lowriding than some of the 'real riders', you want some info he's got it...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 4 2005, 02:06 PM~3940761
> *coming from a guy w/ a swiched up riced out NEON!!! that must be a motto in the gay community :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: he has that car because his girl didn't want it either!


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Oct 4 2005, 10:28 PM~3940951
> *who has a mouth at their fingertips?
> 
> anyways, quit disrespecting 'Joost...'. he knows more about the history of lowriding than some of the 'real riders', you want some info he's got it...
> :roflmao: he has that car because his girl didn't want it either!
> 
> 
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## sprgeo

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 4 2005, 05:40 AM~3938159
> *ya i think it would look better w/ 13's on 50's n factory bumpers too :happysad:
> *



13's no

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Joker808

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Oct 4 2005, 03:48 PM~3940646
> *You can't hop a unibody :biggrin:
> *


its very possible...was done quite a bit in the middle till late 90's


----------



## Low61Mom

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Oct 4 2005, 04:09 PM~3941393
> *its very possible...was done quite a bit in the middle till late 90's
> *



You may be able to, but not very well and it will screw up your car


----------



## Joker808

it will eventauly screw any car up...and will get some high inches...check out some back issues of lrm


----------



## Low61Mom

When you even get to my level with your import ricer then we can talk.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

looks like she just lifted her leg n pissed on you rice boy :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrrottontreetz

I thought that was her escort


----------



## mrrottontreetz

thats clean has hell I like the set up


----------



## Kandy Drippa

what up jason you get ahold of fedex yet??


----------



## mrrottontreetz

I just started an account with them so I could have them pick them up bro they will be picked up 2 morrow sorry for the small delay


----------



## mrrottontreetz

so did you ever find any other pix of your interior seats for me


----------



## Kandy Drippa

nah ill have to take some, i dont have a digi camera but ill find a way to get some on here uffin:


----------



## mrrottontreetz

thats cool so r u still rollin the golds or did you get rid of them


----------



## Kandy Drippa

sold em last week to this dude w/ a 80's cougar lol cars just rusty as shit n the other 1/2 primer over bondo, but he rollin gold daytons :roflmao:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

hence the signiture = Hatchback on Hubcaps lol

i got some hydro parts comin n those 13's so ill be postin up pics soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

heres the euro fest

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7&#entry3942347


----------



## 1lowcalais_old

Your shit aint most hated euro on lil. Ive got over 3 years of hate on my ride. Kinda pissed me off when you said that. It's ok, your new


----------



## mrrottontreetz

Bro I met you when I lived in nevada your ride aint hated on bro every topic I saw except for the one where u were talking bout the hydros everyone liked it so I dont think any hates ur ride i personally like it bro


----------



## 1lowcalais_old

Yeah, some like it, but the rest hate, I got 20 pages of it 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=85347


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla

best one was the blue honda 
i hate when ricers got juice but got them ugly ass import wheels
wires are needed on any lowrider-so most of the cars posted up were fuckin imports. not lowlows 

my opinion hate if you want


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by dyme_sak_hustla_@Oct 4 2005, 08:09 PM~3943077
> *best one was the blue honda
> i hate when ricers got juice but got them ugly ass import wheels
> wires are needed on any lowrider-so most of the cars posted up were fuckin imports. not lowlows
> 
> my opinion hate if you want
> *


 :biggrin: thanks homie.. 

and dude w/ tha olds, my car gets hate non stop :uh: but its all good cuz 3/4 of these fuckers i couldnt tell you what they drive/own but 99% of em know exactly what im rollin and exactly were to find a pic of it to try n talk shit so i must be doin somthin right


----------



## RockBottom78

:biggrin: My Civic


----------



## RockBottom78

:biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 4 2005, 02:40 PM~3941065
> *:scrutinize:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

got any trunk/setup pics of the checkered n flamed civic


----------



## INSIDIOUS

Since when are malibu's and civic's European cars??? That's what "Euro" stands for right? European?  

EURO



















IMPORT


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 5 2005, 09:49 AM~3946243
> *Since when are malibu's and civic's European cars??? That's what "Euro" stands for right? European?
> 
> *


how do people get 'euro' clips for their g-bodys, when i'm pretty sure they don't come from europe? :dunno:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

hey mr. know it all, when did nissans become european cars?? :dunno: 

check the stats before you run your trap!!! :twak: 

pick up a copy of LRM EURO and youll see plenty of japanese cars :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 5 2005, 11:12 AM~3946374
> *hey mr. know it all, when did nissans become european cars?? :dunno:
> 
> check the stats before you run your trap!!! :twak:
> 
> pick up a copy of LRM EURO and youll see plenty of japanese cars :thumbsup:
> *



Exactly Japanese= IMPORT
Euro means= EUROPEAN
Say it with me m-pôrt, your-oooo


----------



## Kandy Drippa

so a euro'd caddy comes form europe? a euro monte/cutty comes from europe??

besides the fact you just posted a pic of a NISSAN and called it a EURO :twak:


----------



## INSIDIOUS

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 5 2005, 11:23 AM~3946435
> *so a euro'd caddy comes form europe? a euro monte/cutty comes from europe??
> 
> besides the fact you just posted a pic of a NISSAN and called it a EURO :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's the concept I trying to make you grasp it's not from Europe so stop calling it that. If you have a honda or whatever you may own it's not a European car, but if calling your car "euro" makes you sleep at night then hey do your thing.


----------



## INSIDIOUS

These are a couple of IMPORTS that I've built


----------



## Joost....

my god theres some ignorant people in here, the term euro is NOT to pinpoint the exact location where its build, its to define a certain type of car (style), cars with strutsuspension and fwd etc. If you dont know much about it, shut your mouth and stop giving people bad information :angry: 







> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 4 2005, 07:53 PM~3939932
> *If you actually knew something about the history and styles of lowridin, you wouldnt be making a clown of yourself. The term euro was born in the 80s when people started to juice brand new cars of that day, the late 80s honda`s mostly. Because those cars have fwd, strutsuspension and unibody`s they were seperated from the traditional class. It doesnt fucking matter if the car origionally came from japan, korea, germany, UK, whatever
> 
> The euro scene was born in a time, where the majority of the lowriders were still doing custom velvet interiors and wild multicolor candy paintjobs, that evolved and if you look at today`s euroscene, its a joke if you ask me, ricer looking cars with spoked wheels, just a few people actually doing something to their interiors, simple paintjobs......if you wanna go that way, i dont care, but dont talk shit about people who do it the traditional way
> *


----------



## Kandy Drippa

yes those are IMPORTS a.k.a. RICERS!!!!! keep that shit outta here and go to 

www.riceboypage.com

euro's are fwd cars w/ juice (hydros not no *** bags),wires and kandy :buttkick:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 5 2005, 11:35 AM~3946510
> *my god theres some ignorant people in here, the term euro is NOT to pinpoint the exact location where its build, its to define a certain type of car (style), cars with strutsuspension and fwd etc. If you dont know much about it, shut your mouth and stop giving people bad information  :angry:
> *


  look at his "IMPORTS" and remember he just a ricer ****** :uh:


----------



## Joost....

reading so much ignorance is starting to piss me off, im done with this topic


----------



## INSIDIOUS

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 5 2005, 11:35 AM~3946513
> *yes those are IMPORTS a.k.a. RICERS!!!!! keep that shit outta here and go to
> 
> www.riceboypage.com
> 
> euro's are fwd cars w/ juice (hydros not no *** bags),wires and kandy  :buttkick:
> *



That's a modern low low. I know my roots I stick with them but are you one of those people that gets mad cause somebody has the best of both worlds??? I'm coming at you with knowledge and you have to look at the glass of water in all angles to see what you have, but seriously tell me what "EURO" stands for???

Here's a pic of another car that I've built










Any real car enthusiast will give credit where it's do, because they notice the blood, sweat, and tears it took to get it where it is. Need I say more???


----------



## INSIDIOUS

Here's another one of my cars










Ricer what???


----------



## Kandy Drippa

nice monte, but take that other shit off cuz its ricer shit!!!!! you got knowlege??? :roflmao:

modern lowlow??








:around: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

go throw it in nuetral and rev up you fart can!!!!! :roflmao: 

read above where joost... just took your ass to school


----------



## Low61Mom

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 5 2005, 11:35 AM~3946513
> *yes those are IMPORTS a.k.a. RICERS!!!!! keep that shit outta here and go to
> 
> www.riceboypage.com
> 
> euro's are fwd cars w/ juice (hydros not no *** bags),wires and kandy  :buttkick:
> *



I have been trying to tell them that, but they won't listen....until a posted my car...a real euro lowrider


----------



## INSIDIOUS

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 5 2005, 11:49 AM~3946627
> *nice monte, but take that other shit off cuz its ricer shit!!!!!  you got knowlege??? :roflmao:
> 
> modern lowlow??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :around:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> go throw it in nuetral and rev up you fart can!!!!! :roflmao:
> 
> read above where joost... just took your ass to school
> *



If you actually knew how to put information together you would notice that I was refering to the cars you call "EURO's" as moders lows. My CRX is a "IMPORT" and is built for the strip. Looks to me you're the only one getting schooled cause you still haven't answered my question.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

ok read bACK and youll see what EURO cars are!!!!! fuckin retard its already been said about 10 times in this thraed! none of witch you were correct on :twak: 


> *Here's another one of my cars
> 
> 
> 
> Ricer what???
> *


never seen a juiced $200 regal :0 damn dude can i be your friend??


----------



## sprgeo

ok children, i started this post to look at the "EURO" type/"RICER" type of lowriders. my goal was not to start up a spat over terminology in the word "EURO", but to see some of the different type of ideas that have been explored on HYROD in a FWD strut car. 

wheather it is a Japanese car or a FWD BMW from Europe, everyone knows what the idea is. 

post your FWD strut suspension cars so others can see them and no bicker about terminology.

THANKS


----------



## Kandy Drippa

ill explain w/ pictures for you retards that cant read

riced (imports)



















euro's


----------



## INSIDIOUS

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 5 2005, 12:18 PM~3946863
> *ok read bACK and youll see what EURO cars are!!!!! fuckin retard its already been said about 10 times in this thraed! none of witch you were correct on :twak:
> never seen a juiced $200 regal :0   damn dude can i be your friend??
> *



Never seen a DX civic where the paint and wheels are worth more than the car, can I be your friend???  :buttkick:

I know more about your car than you do. I can tell the year of that car and the engine it came with by looking at it.


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

THIS ALL GET SO CONFUSING.............RICERS ... TUNERS...AND IMPORTS ARE ALSO KNOWN AS EURO INSPIRED FWD "RACE CARS"..YET MY CAR IS NOT A EURO/LOWRIDER....BECAUSE IT IS EURO INSPIRED AND JUICED...HMMMMM ... MAN NO SENSE MAKIN ASS PEOPLE.......................


----------



## INSIDIOUS

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Oct 5 2005, 12:33 PM~3946946
> *THIS ALL GET SO CONFUSING.............RICERS ... TUNERS...AND IMPORTS ARE ALSO KNOWN AS EURO INSPIRED FWD  "RACE CARS"..YET MY CAR IS NOT A EURO/LOWRIDER....BECAUSE IT IS EURO INSPIRED AND JUICED...HMMMMM ... MAN NO SENSE MAKIN ASS PEOPLE.......................
> *



Everybody has their own views on things and this argument will always arise, enough said.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 5 2005, 12:33 PM~3946945
> *I know more about your car than you do. I can tell the year of that car and the engine it came with by looking at it.
> *


cuz your a ricer!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 5 2005, 12:37 PM~3946966
> *cuz your a ricer!!!!
> *



It's called knowledge son, stick with me and I'll teach you. Maybe you could work on your own car one day,  :biggrin: . Hey do you wanna sell me your all gold knock-off's so I could put them on my crx then my car will be a euro and maybe we could roll together.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

you havent built a euro lowrider nor do you know what your talkin about so shut the fuck up n go to riceboypage.com :uh:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 5 2005, 12:41 PM~3946989
> *It's called knowledge son, stick with me and I'll teach you. Maybe you could work on your own car one day,    :biggrin: . Hey do you wanna sell me your all gold knock-off's so I could put them on my crx then my car will be a euro and maybe we could roll together.
> *


theres more to euros then throwin rims on it and callin it a euro :uh: but a knowleged expert know it all should know somethin like this  ill bust a dog leg on your riced out crx


----------



## Kandy Drippa

if you got a body kit and alloy rims your shits *RICED*


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 5 2005, 11:41 AM~3946992
> *you havent built a euro lowrider nor do you know what your talkin about so shut the fuck up n go to riceboypage.com  :uh:
> *


who the fuk you typing at any way??.............my caddy aint no ricer though......boy!


----------



## INSIDIOUS

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 5 2005, 12:44 PM~3947016
> *theres more to euros then throwin rims on it and callin it a euro :uh:  but a knowleged expert know it all should know somethin like this   ill bust a dog leg on your riced out crx
> *



So what do you have paint, wheels, interior??? what else??? looks like you already "busted a dog leg" on your wheels.


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

enuff with the closed mindedness...and hatting....why is layitlow is always like this?.....i tthhink its these ignorant ass folks.....whho have no reason to exist except to be a hater ....which i feel is really sad....get a car or a girl oor sumthing tto keep your mind off of us and our .....SWEEEEET LIL JUICE BOXES/euro/lowlows


----------



## sprgeo

here is a concept for the changes in my car. does this represent the lowlow of the "EURO" cars and not represent the Import sceen? 

i am thinking of going this route cus i like the lowrider sceen more than the Imports. 

hit me up and let me know when it can be changed

<paint white/heavy metal-flake/pearl, two-tone pinstrip or paint: green and carnation/violet in color, Corolla front bumper for clear bumper lights, rear factory bumper, and painted taillights cus they look nice at night time>


----------



## sprgeo

my actual car is the 1st one in this thread, please dont hate or discriminate, but positive remarks......


and enough with the "EURO" bullshit



it is giving me a headache :banghead:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by sprgeo_@Oct 5 2005, 03:10 PM~3948600
> *my actual car is the 1st one in this thread, please dont hate or discriminate, but positive remarks......
> and enough with the "EURO" bullshit
> it is giving me a headache      :banghead:
> *


i like fwd done up like that too...........itll be more accepted round here ...... :biggrin: i would just sell your geo and get a corrola and prolly pocket a few bucks as well


----------



## Psycho631

my 3rd Low Low :biggrin: (camera phone pics)


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Oct 5 2005, 06:06 PM~3949723
> *my 3rd Low Low :biggrin:  (camera phone pics)
> *



LOL damn those pics are small :roflmao: any way, its a 96 Stratus wit candy apple green paint over a gold base coat and sum 100 spoke wires :biggrin:


----------



## mrrottontreetz

sprgeo that new concept looks hella cool lets see a finished product


----------



## Kandy Drippa

ya sprgeo i would say it would be a big improvement and i would give it :thumbsup:


----------



## phatphord

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 4 2005, 04:44 PM~3939160
> *:thumbsup:  nice euro  :thumbsup:  i think you should do some crush velvet guts :biggrin:
> *


It's got gator skin and wood interior...










(boot shot when it was still in the garage)

oh and it's rwd,and on bags... late the hate commence.. :uh: 

escortlady..do you have any more pics of your car cos a guy over here has an escort and is asking about ideas? Would be appreciated.

sprgeo..loving the concept shop pic...get busy bud!


----------



## sprgeo

now i get it. i see the BIGGEST differences, now.

thanks guys.

let's see some more pictures.

peace


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by sprgeo_@Oct 5 2005, 11:04 PM~3948557
> *here is a concept for the changes in my car. does this represent the lowlow of the "EURO" cars and not represent the Import sceen?
> 
> i am thinking of going this route cus i like the lowrider sceen more than the Imports.
> 
> hit me up and let me know when it can be changed
> 
> <paint white/heavy metal-flake/pearl, two-tone pinstrip or paint: green and carnation/violet in color, Corolla front bumper for clear bumper lights, rear factory bumper, and painted taillights cus they look nice at night time>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yeah sounds like a good idea. Maybe you can loose the painted taillights most of the times that looks cheap. Perhaps also a interior that has the origional shapes and everything, just new upholstery in a light color, with the same color pinstripes running over them, just a few like on the body. Just make it look right and clean, if somebody looks at it they must think of a euro-lowrider, not a japanese car with some mods


----------



## Low61Mom

> _Originally posted by phatphord_@Oct 6 2005, 02:53 AM~3951832
> *It's got gator skin and wood interior...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (boot shot when it was still in the garage)
> 
> oh and it's rwd,and on bags... late the hate commence..  :uh:
> 
> escortlady..do you have any more pics of your car cos a guy over here has an escort and is asking about ideas? Would be appreciated.
> 
> sprgeo..loving the concept shop pic...get busy bud!
> *


what kind of pic do you want?...there are some more on hydroguru.com in the road trip section.....westside picnic


----------



## Pyrit

> _Originally posted by sprgeo_@Oct 5 2005, 03:04 PM~3948557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that's what I'm talking about! Do it!


----------



## phatphord

thanks lowmom I'll check it out. Any build up pics would be useful? ta


----------



## THE CHEIF

I cant get it  

Why would you call it a euro lowrider when 90% of the cars a japanese cars :uh:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by THE CHEIF_@Oct 6 2005, 11:15 AM~3953438
> *I cant get it
> 
> Why would you call it a euro lowrider when 90% of the cars a japanese cars :uh:
> *


just shut the fuck up with that shit already :uh:


----------



## caliswangin916

Casanova


----------



## SlammedNiss

Well....

My buddy Codey's car made it into the October 02' issue of Lowrider Mag.

Note... Not Euro Lowrider...

http://justplaintrick.com/projects/00wag/index.html










So, is this not a Lowrider?? And if not, why did Lowrider Mag put it in their issue?


----------



## Kandy Drippa

you mean LRM gave up 2 big wheel ads to put that in?????




















j/k i remember seein that in there...


----------



## RockBottom78

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 5 2005, 10:33 AM~3945934
> *got any trunk/setup pics of the checkered n flamed civic
> *


WOULD MY CIVIC BE CONSIDERED A LOWRIDER?


----------



## SlammedNiss

> _Originally posted by RockBottom78_@Oct 6 2005, 06:47 PM~3956209
> *WOULD MY CIVIC BE CONSIDERED A LOWRIDER?
> *


From the pics, I would say it was a minitruck-inspired lowrider.

The problem is, the term "lowrider" has such a broad definition and meaning to different people. I never considered my truck a lowrider, but that's how everybody in po-dunk KS referred to it as....


----------



## RockBottom78

> _Originally posted by SlammedNiss_@Oct 6 2005, 06:53 PM~3956232
> *From the pics, I would say it was a minitruck-inspired lowrider.
> 
> The problem is, the term "lowrider" has such a broad definition and meaning to different people. I never considered my truck a lowrider, but that's how everybody in po-dunk KS referred to it as....
> *


i guess that would make sence, hench the name ALL MIXED UP, BUT, it has been in Lowrider many times, and also featured in Euro Lowrider. So in my opnion, it would be a New Age Lowrider


----------



## Kandy Drippa

ya i agree w/ the mini truck inspired lowrider... looks good though, how many batts you got? only thing im not fellin on it is the flames :happysad:


----------



## RockBottom78

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 6 2005, 07:25 PM~3956369
> *ya i agree w/ the mini truck inspired lowrider... looks good though, how many batts you got?  only thing im not fellin on it is the flames :happysad:
> *


only got 2 batt, and u have to remember that my civic was painted 1st in 97, so i was one of the 1st,(AROUND MY AREA) TO HAVE A import W/ FLAMES ON IT


----------



## Kandy Drippa

damn only 2 batts! how often it need charging?


----------



## RockBottom78

not to often, just made to lay at shows, plus i hardly ever drive it anymore, just sits in my garage. I stoped showin it prob 3 years ago, now i'm workin on my 64, and my cutlass


----------



## 82d'elegance

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 3 2005, 02:32 AM~3931197
> *i was just wondering, yall building euro-lowriders, why not make em look like lowriders, to me those are ricers with hydraulics.....not hating just wondering  :dunno:
> *


i agree


----------



## RockBottom78

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Oct 6 2005, 07:39 PM~3956452
> *i agree
> *


i agree w/ u, but i wouldn't call them ricers, not rely sure what i would call them but when i think of ricer i think Pep Boys isle 3, and a 4 door honda :biggrin:


----------



## mrrottontreetz

ok people were talkin about a damn name this is getting old as hell 
yes all of these cars if they were at a show would be in the euro class it dosent matter plain and simple I have showed enough in passed years to know these are all euros by lrm's standards but if you talk to people here they have thier own lingo and thier own opinons and unless lrm has added a racer type catagory its euro and 90s and newer are the only 2 classes I know of so yes these are euro lowriders by lrm for the last time. On here they call em ricers it dosent matter what there called if there nice there nice if they suck they suck plain and simple sorry for the long reply but every other post is y is this a euro or not so please keep what I just said in mind.


----------



## sprgeo

> _Originally posted by THE CHEIF_@Oct 6 2005, 10:15 AM~3953438
> *I cant get it
> 
> Why would you call it a euro lowrider when 90% of the cars a japanese cars :uh:
> *





......once again......


enough with the "EURO" bullshit



it is giving me a headache :banghead: 


who cars about the terminology


:twak:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Oct 4 2005, 02:27 PM~3941557
> *When you even get to my level with your import ricer then we can talk.
> *


 :uh: a replica of my homie's escort.


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Oct 4 2005, 02:27 PM~3941557
> *When you even get to my level with your import ricer then we can talk.
> *


 :uh: a replica of my homie's escort.


----------



## REALTALK

my homie's little escort. Get on his level


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sprgeo

HMM, TO WHAT I UNDERSTAND, IT HAS A BODY KIT....I WOULD AGREE, IT IS VERY NICE, BUT I AM SURE OTHERS WILL CRITISIZE THE KIT (Import kitted). I WOULD SAY LOWLOW, THOUGH.

peace


----------



## REALTALK

yeah that's one cool little ride for an escort. Taken first at numerous shows for over 3 years.


----------



## REALTALK

which ride are you talking about.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by sprgeo_@Oct 6 2005, 08:50 PM~3957319
> *HMM, TO WHAT I UNDERSTAND, IT HAS A BODY KIT....I WOULD AGREE, IT IS VERY NICE, BUT I AM SURE OTHERS WILL CRITISIZE THE KIT (Import kitted). I WOULD SAY LOWLOW, THOUGH.
> 
> peace
> *


doesnt look all **** n bi-curious lookin though


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 6 2005, 06:53 PM~3957349
> *doesnt look all **** n bi-curious lookin though
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Oct 6 2005, 08:54 PM~3957358
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

looks a lil bi-curious


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:roflmao:


----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 6 2005, 07:05 PM~3957439
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## beaver2low

how hard is ta add hydros to a 91 honda prelude si because im thinkin about doing that to my car


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by beaver2low_@Oct 6 2005, 07:56 PM~3957790
> *how hard is ta add hydros to a 91 honda prelude si because im thinkin about doing that to my car
> *


 :uh: dont' do it homie


----------



## beaver2low

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Oct 6 2005, 09:04 PM~3957843
> *:uh: dont' do it homie
> *


y not


----------



## Kandy Drippa

fuck em... if you want to do it do it! just get reverse flow cylinders


----------



## REALTALK

:buttkick: :ugh:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:guns: :buttkick:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 6 2005, 08:26 PM~3958006
> *:guns:  :buttkick:
> *


 :machinegun: :guns: :burn:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Oct 6 2005, 08:29 PM~3958016
> *:machinegun:  :guns:  :burn:
> *


 uffin: it's all good homie. Not trying to get on anybody's bad side.


----------



## pennywise619

here you go


----------



## sprgeo

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 6 2005, 07:53 PM~3957349
> *doesnt look all **** n bi-curious lookin though
> *



 


WTF????????????????


----------



## Kandy Drippa

fast n furious if you cant put it together :around:


----------



## sprgeo

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 6 2005, 09:55 PM~3958120
> *fast n furious if you cant put it together :around:
> *



ok?????


----------



## THE CHEIF

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 6 2005, 11:56 AM~3954006
> *just shut the fuck up with that shit already :uh:
> *


Why should i shut the fuck up if you dont what kind of shit you building youre japanese lowriders on :uh: :uh: 

First of all .......
There is no kind of cars in europe that looks like youreSC euore lowriders...


SO FUCK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

your a fuckin retard!!!!!


----------



## THE CHEIF

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 7 2005, 10:15 AM~3960072
> *your a fuckin retard!!!!!
> *


Sure .....The guy from Sweden hows being in to lowriding for like 20 years :uh: 

so fuck you ..fucking NB


----------



## THE CHEIF

If you call one of this shitty japanes cars...euroe lowrider ,,,

ho is retarded...thats not eureo


----------



## REALTALK

you said it best homie


> _Originally posted by THE CHEIF_@Oct 7 2005, 09:54 AM~3960305
> *If you call one of this shitty japanes cars...euroe lowrider ,,,
> 
> ho is retarded...thats not eureo
> *


----------



## THE CHEIF

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Oct 7 2005, 11:02 AM~3960365
> * you said it best homie
> *


Thats the true


----------



## HOP SKOTCH

HERES MY PARTENERS 1992 IZUZU


----------



## REALTALK

I'll post up pics of my homie's euro. It will blow your fucken mind


----------



## THE CHEIF

izusu????
Nice ride dude  
Is that a euorestyle kind of ride


----------



## REALTALK

yeah that's one nice whip homie.


----------



## HOP SKOTCH

> _Originally posted by THE CHEIF_@Oct 7 2005, 11:13 AM~3960452
> *izusu????
> Nice ride dude
> Is that a euorestyle kind of ride
> *


WELL THEY CONSIDERED IT A EURO AT ALL LRM SHOWS :biggrin:


----------



## THE CHEIF

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Oct 7 2005, 11:20 AM~3960509
> *WELL THEY CONSIDERED IT A EURO AT ALL LRM SHOWS  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK...I DONT STILL GET IT.......I GUESS IM RETARDED :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

:uh:


> _Originally posted by THE CHEIF_@Oct 7 2005, 10:23 AM~3960539
> *FUCK...I DONT STILL GET IT.......I GUESS IM RETARDED :biggrin:
> *


----------



## THE CHEIF

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Oct 7 2005, 11:20 AM~3960509
> *WELL THEY CONSIDERED IT A EURO AT ALL LRM SHOWS  :biggrin:
> *


Can you tell me whats euro with yhat ride???


----------



## REALTALK

:0 yeah what he said.


> _Originally posted by THE CHEIF_@Oct 7 2005, 10:33 AM~3960591
> *Can you tell me whats euro with yhat ride???
> *


----------



## HOP SKOTCH

> _Originally posted by THE CHEIF_@Oct 7 2005, 11:33 AM~3960591
> *Can you tell me whats euro with yhat ride???
> *


WELL ITS NOT AN IMPALA ITS NOT A CADILLAC ITS NOT A G BODY SO MAYBE THEY DIDNT HAVE A CLASS FOR IT


----------



## HOP SKOTCH

WELL WHATS YOUR DEFINATION OF A "EURO"


----------



## THE CHEIF

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Oct 7 2005, 11:36 AM~3960609
> *WELL ITS NOT AN IMPALA ITS NOT A CADILLAC ITS NOT A G BODY SO MAYBE THEY DIDNT HAVE A CLASS FOR IT
> *


I understand what you mean..

But still its not a euro lowrider...right


----------



## HOP SKOTCH

> _Originally posted by THE CHEIF_@Oct 7 2005, 11:40 AM~3960632
> *I understand what you mean..
> 
> But still its not a euro lowrider...right
> *


OK WELL SORRY WE DIDNT PUT A 4 FOOT HIGH SPOILER AND SORRY IT DOESNT HAVE A KIT AND NO NOS IT SEEMS LIKE PEOPLE THINK THATS WHAT A EURO SORRY ITS NOR A RICER


----------



## THE CHEIF

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Oct 7 2005, 11:43 AM~3960650
> *OK WELL SORRY WE DIDNT PUT A 4 FOOT HIGH SPOILER AND SORRY IT DOESNT HAVE A KIT AND NO NOS IT SEEMS LIKE PEOPLE THINK THATS WHAT A EURO SORRY ITS NOR A RICER
> *


Thats not what i mean(no hating) why do you call it euro lowrider????

That kind of styling havent come to europe yet...
it will take at least 5 more years to we get a shake of to fast to furues..

So no disrespect homie


----------



## HOP SKOTCH

> _Originally posted by THE CHEIF_@Oct 7 2005, 11:52 AM~3960687
> *Thats not what i mean(no hating) why do you call it euro lowrider????
> 
> That kind of styling havent come to europe yet...
> it will take at least 5 more years to we get a shake of to fast to furues..
> 
> So no disrespect homie
> *


NONE TAKEN ITS COOL


----------



## THE CHEIF

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Oct 7 2005, 11:58 AM~3960713
> *NONE TAKEN ITS COOL
> *


----------



## mrrottontreetz

ok again the term euro came from lrm they started the term at the shows for cars that were not the traditional lowrider like an impala or a caddy or a g body thats it thats where it came from is lrm and shows 
shit call em 90s and newer call em what the fuck ever the term euro came from lrm and thats it. it dosent specify where in the world they came from or anything like that it just means its not a traditional.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by THE CHEIF_@Oct 7 2005, 11:54 AM~3960305
> *If you call one of this shitty japanes cars...euroe lowrider ,,,
> 
> ho is retarded...thats not eureo
> *



so your from europe, but you cant fuckin spell euro?? :uh:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH

> _Originally posted by mrrottontreetz_@Oct 7 2005, 12:09 PM~3960768
> *ok again the term euro came from lrm they started the term at the shows for cars that were not the traditional lowrider like an impala or a caddy or a g body thats it thats where it came from is lrm and shows
> shit call em 90s and newer call em what the fuck ever the term euro came from lrm and thats it. it dosent specify where in the world they came from or anything like that it just means its not a traditional.
> *


THANK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## RockBottom78

the term "EURO" also came from back in the 80's when people atarted puttin composite headlights in their cars, resembling europein(sp?) styled cars


----------



## sprgeo

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Oct 7 2005, 12:23 PM~3960841
> *THANK YOU  :biggrin:
> *



again, thank you


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by mrrottontreetz_@Oct 7 2005, 01:09 PM~3960768
> *ok again the term euro came from lrm they started the term at the shows for cars that were not the traditional lowrider like an impala or a caddy or a g body thats it thats where it came from is lrm and shows
> shit call em 90s and newer call em what the fuck ever the term euro came from lrm and thats it. it dosent specify where in the world they came from or anything like that it just means its not a traditional.
> *


i think we need to paste this at the top of every page of this thread for the know it ALL's :uh:


----------



## mrrottontreetz

Ive put it on 2 or 3 pages now its just a stupit ass term that lrm came up with it dosent matter what were called lets just call em hated by most it dosent matter we love em and thats it so.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by RockBottom78_@Oct 6 2005, 04:47 PM~3956209
> *WOULD MY CIVIC BE CONSIDERED A LOWRIDER?
> *


it's an import racer with hydraulics.


----------



## REALTALK

Fuck that shit. This one is the shit homie. Big up's to my boy for building this. :thumbsup:


----------



## REALTALK

how about that shit for ya suckas.


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Oct 7 2005, 02:44 PM~3961865
> *Fuck that shit. This one is the shit homie. Big up's to my boy for building this. :thumbsup:
> *


now that's a real euro lowrider


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Oct 7 2005, 01:46 PM~3961881
> *now that's a real euro lowrider
> *


 :biggrin: fucken right it is homie. And nobody can talk shit about this one not being a euro. Hell It used to be a 4 door hardtop.


----------



## RockBottom78

so what about the G bodys that are "EUROED OUT'?


----------



## RockBottom78

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Oct 7 2005, 04:42 PM~3961848
> *it's an import racer with hydraulics.
> *


and to u, there is NOTHING "RACER" about my civic


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by RockBottom78_@Oct 7 2005, 01:51 PM~3961937
> *and to u, there is NOTHING "RACER" about my civic
> *


 :twak: :ugh: why would you even think of putting juice on a civic.


----------



## RockBottom78

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Oct 7 2005, 04:54 PM~3961973
> *:twak:  :ugh: why would you even think of putting juice on a civic.
> *


what is wrong w/ juice on a civic?


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:thumbsup: any more pics of that choptop?


----------



## REALTALK

The one of my boy's euro.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Oct 7 2005, 03:54 PM~3961973
> *:twak:  :ugh: why would you even think of putting juice on a civic.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 7 2005, 01:58 PM~3962024
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


That's right homie :uh: :uh:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

didnt you post pics of a juiced escort? :ugh: what the fuck makes that any better?? :twak:


----------



## REALTALK

:biggrin: YES I DID, you mean this one


----------



## RockBottom78

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Oct 7 2005, 04:58 PM~3962039
> *That's right homie :uh:  :uh:
> *


u have no clue do u. your comments are just like everyone elses that says that the Lowrider scene is just a bunch of gangbangers. U don't see it like the true car people do, u only like what u like and think, and say that everyone elses cars are junk or stipid. A Lowrider is a Lowrider car regarless if it a juiced escort, civic, impala or G-body.It;s all about the style, and the dedication put into it


----------



## REALTALK

shit my bad homie here it is. I posted it up cuz it's won over 20 first place trophies and a even got 2nd and the portland super car show.


----------



## RockBottom78

oh and buy the way i started building that civic 10 years ago, been juiced for 8 years, also have a 2 pump cutlass as a daily driver and a 64 impala in the works


----------



## REALTALK

:uh: if you say so homie. We have all types of car in da club. And I know It's all about dedication dick wipe. I have seen civic's with juice and it just don't look right. Those rides are made to hall ass not slow and low.


----------



## REALTALK

:cheesy: You got a cutty also. Me to just my daily though for right now.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by RockBottom78_@Oct 7 2005, 04:03 PM~3962075
> *u have no clue do u. your comments are just like everyone elses that says that the Lowrider scene is just a bunch of gangbangers. U don't see it like the true car people do, u only like what u like and think, and say that everyone elses cars are junk or stipid. A Lowrider is a Lowrider car regarless if it a juiced escort, civic, impala or G-body.It;s all about the style, and the dedication put into it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RockBottom78

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Oct 7 2005, 05:05 PM~3962100
> *:uh:  if you say so homie. We have all types of car in da club. And I know It's all about dedication dick wipe. I have seen civic's with juice and it just don't look right. Those rides are made to hall ass not slow and low.
> *


apparently u don't know, it sounds like u r a Lowrider at heart and a Fast and Furious by trade, u want to hall ass get 8 cylinders, not r and a bottle


----------



## REALTALK

:uh: I do have a 350 under da hood of my dailyjackass.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Oct 7 2005, 04:05 PM~3962100
> *:uh:  if you say so homie. We have all types of car in da club. And I know It's all about dedication dick wipe. I have seen civic's with juice and it just don't look right. Those rides are made to hall ass not slow and low.*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: civics haul ass?? :roflmao: :roflmao: good one!!


----------



## RockBottom78

yea here is my cutty for a daily, civic for show, and impala in the works


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by RockBottom78_@Oct 7 2005, 02:08 PM~3962126
> *apparently u don't know, it sounds like u r a Lowrider at heart and a Fast and Furious by trade, u want to hall ass get 8 cylinders, not r and a bottle
> *


 :thumbsdown: you have no idea homie.


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by RockBottom78_@Oct 7 2005, 02:11 PM~3962158
> *yea here is my cutty for a daily, civic for show, and impala in the works
> *


 :0 didn't you have that cutty for sale on here a while back.


----------



## RockBottom78

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Oct 7 2005, 05:10 PM~3962143
> *:uh: I do have a 350 under da hood of my dailyjackass.
> *


then u should knnow 4 cylinder, econemy, 8 cruisin and fun, and i'm not trin to be a ass, and call peolpe names


----------



## RockBottom78

yea cuttys still f/s, need some money for the 64


----------



## REALTALK

:thumbsup: Just trying to juice up the topic homie. No harm intended. :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by RockBottom78_@Oct 7 2005, 02:13 PM~3962177
> *yea cuttys still f/s, need some money for the 64
> *


where are you located. How much ya asking cuz one of my homie's is looking for a 78.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 7 2005, 03:07 PM~3962581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Oct 7 2005, 04:49 PM~3962829
> *:cheesy:
> *


  its no neon.....butt i guess its aight


----------



## THE CHEIF

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 7 2005, 12:20 PM~3960825
> *so your from europe, but you cant fuckin spell euro??  :uh:
> *



Wow you are a english teacher to fucker :biggrin: 
Yes im from sweden and if you want soome come get some, :guns:


----------



## mk2 pete

uk lowriders at a vw show


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by THE CHEIF_@Oct 8 2005, 11:14 AM~3965679
> *Wow  you are a english teacher to fucker :biggrin:
> Yes im from sweden and if you want soome come get some, :guns:
> *


 :uh: a fuckin swedish E-THUG :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE CHEIF

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 8 2005, 10:44 AM~3965777
> *:uh:  a fuckin swedish E-THUG :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by mk2 pete_@Oct 8 2005, 10:33 AM~3965743
> *uk lowriders at a vw show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




check out those crowds!


----------



## gixxa7500

omg i cant look anymore wtf


----------



## 1lowagon

not sure if its for this crowd but here is mine. on hydraulics not air


----------



## mrrottontreetz

bigger and more pix but looks hella clean


----------



## mrrottontreetz

I wanna see more of these other cars come on


----------



## sprgeo

deffinately, lets see some more pictures.


ANY LADIES OUT THERE WITH SOME NICE RIDES!?!?!?!?!

lets see 'em


----------



## Mendiola

Nice


----------



## neville_edwin78

THIS IS MY 85 NISSAN SENTRA !! IT IS ON AIR NOW BUT IT USED TO HAVE JUICE. I HAD 2 PUMP 4 DUMP SHOWTIME KIT WITH 8 INCH REVERSE FLOWS UP FRONT AND 14 INCH OUT BACK !! WHAT DO U GUYS THINKS!


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:scrutinize: well, its low :happysad:


----------



## sprgeo

very clean, but what's with the one bottle sticking up in the window on the passenger side?

dont care for air, but it is very clean

peace


----------



## neville_edwin78

> _Originally posted by sprgeo_@Oct 16 2005, 06:35 PM~4012170
> *very clean, but what's with the one bottle sticking up in the window on the passenger side?
> 
> dont care for air, but it is very clean
> 
> peace
> *


IT IS A FIRE EXTINGUISHER. AND THANKS , BEEN WORKING ON IT FOR YEARS AND STILL NOT DONE ! NEXT UP IS A MOTOR SWAP AND CUSTOM STEREO!


----------



## Mendiola

Lookz like a VW... :biggrin:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by neville_edwin78_@Oct 16 2005, 03:10 PM~4011349
> *THIS IS MY 85 NISSAN SENTRA !! IT IS ON AIR NOW BUT IT USED TO HAVE JUICE. I HAD 2 PUMP 4 DUMP SHOWTIME KIT WITH 8 INCH REVERSE FLOWS UP FRONT AND 14 INCH OUT BACK !! WHAT DO U GUYS THINKS!
> *


I LOVE IT...I HAD 85.SENTRA WAGON..BLUE W/BLUE JUMBO FLAKE.......BLUE TINT 13x7 chrome spokes too ..and it was slammed as fuk..........I ALWAYS WANTED TO JUICE IT.......MY BROTHER IS ACTUALLY LOOKING FOR ANOTHER TO JUICE......  ...GOOD JOB....BE PROUD...AND DONT LET THE "SPECIAL"people on layitlow ..bring ya down........thats shit is tight


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:uh:


> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Oct 17 2005, 08:02 AM~4014676
> *I LOVE IT...I HAD 85.SENTRA WAGON..BLUE W/BLUE JUMBO FLAKE.......BLUE TINT 13x7 chrome spokes too ..and it was slammed as fuk..........I ALWAYS WANTED TO JUICE IT.......MY BROTHER IS ACTUALLY LOOKING FOR ANOTHER TO JUICE......  ...GOOD JOB....BE PROUD...AND DONT LET THE "SPECIAL"people on layitlow ..bring ya down........thats shit is tight
> *


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 17 2005, 07:08 AM~4014699
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: that was funny as hell


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:thumbsup:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

not very nice of you though :tears:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

TTT


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

Sup...well my car didn't really fall into the lowrider category, but it was fun and had a nice dog-leg for bags.... 

(PS i've also had a juiced cutlass and I'm about to get myself another low, and my daily is a 2003 LIncoln towncar..so don't hate too much! 


Yes , same car, different rims and paint..I switched that car up like monthly.


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

i like itt in blue!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

thanks..it was fun for a while! 
I got sick of driving a honda though, always had caddy's , buicks, and oldsmobiles...only reason I got a lincoln now is cuz caddy is slippin!


----------



## Kandy Drippa

bring it back TTT


----------



## Joost....

are those 14s?


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 28 2005, 06:09 AM~4086803
> *are those 14s?
> *


NOPE THEY WERE 15'S TOO  

now its got 13's :thumbsup:


----------



## Switchblade

Some in my city

Neon at the left on the 3rd picture


----------



## Kandy Drippa

lets see more of that caddy


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

heres my baby


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

thinkin of sellin my car make me some offers nothin lower than 3500 display and all pm me


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Oct 7 2005, 01:44 PM~3961865
> *Fuck that shit. This one is the shit homie. Big up's to my boy for building this. :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 mane ya'll need to check this out. This car made it in newest editon of lowrider magazine at the portland show. Check that shit out.


----------



## Mendiola

That's a nice fleetwood in front of that red ford...


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 28 2005, 07:36 PM~4091126
> *heres my baby
> *


 :0 thats what i plan on doin, chopin da top !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SteadyMobbN

getting ready for 06'


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty

Nice bro got any pics of the set up :cheesy:


----------



## SteadyMobbN

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Oct 30 2005, 02:02 PM~4100190
> *:biggrin:
> *


That is nice I realy love that set up bro  Didnt you came out on one of the magazine I think Lowrider Euro a couple of years ago? :cheesy: I remember seeing your car and liked it


----------



## SteadyMobbN

yea I came out a couple years ago.......trying to update things for the 06'

thanks for the props.....


----------



## 1lowagon

some pics of my 92 accord wagon


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Oct 30 2005, 01:39 PM~4100051
> *getting ready for 06'
> *


yup i remember you in lrm a while ago


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 28 2005, 09:48 PM~4091558
> *thinkin of sellin my car make me some  offers nothin lower than 3500 display and  all  pm me
> *


ON SECOND MIND ITS NOT FOR SALE IMA TAKE IT RADICAL I CANT LET IT GO WITH OUT DOIN IT BIG JUST ONE TIME


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 30 2005, 08:01 PM~4101983
> *ON SECOND MIND ITS NOT FOR SALE IMA TAKE IT RADICAL I CANT LET IT GO WITH OUT DOIN IT BIG JUST ONE TIME
> *


 :cheesy: thats the right idea


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by Mendiola_@Oct 29 2005, 12:11 AM~4092899
> *That's a nice fleetwood in front of that red ford...
> *


Thats Mikes (Juggalo4Life) On here


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

get low


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Nov 10 2005, 01:01 PM~4179553
> *get low
> *


damn i love sum 13 rev all stickin out n shit.. :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Nov 10 2005, 02:16 PM~4179700
> *damn i love sum 13 rev all stickin out n shit.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 30 2005, 09:01 PM~4101983
> *ON SECOND MIND ITS NOT FOR SALE IMA TAKE IT RADICAL I CANT LET IT GO WITH OUT DOIN IT BIG JUST ONE TIME
> *



DO THE DAM THING DAWG. I'LL HELP YOU :biggrin: LOVE CUTTIN SHIT UP.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## Kandy Drippa

fuckin cold out here :uh:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:0 heres 2 for the "GHETTO" thread


----------



## Kandy Drippa

much better


----------



## Gumby

I cant believe some of the installs I see on front wheel drives... 

here is a pic of mine... I would love to hear how this is classified...



















6 optima's 2 prohopper pumps 4 dumps and 4 accumulators all below the floor


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:cheesy:


----------



## Low61Mom

to the guy that wanted to see ladies car go to page 4 and you will see my escort.


----------



## Low61Mom

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 10 2005, 07:39 PM~4182063
> *I cant believe some of the installs I see on front wheel drives...
> 
> here is a pic of mine... I would love to hear how this is classified...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 optima's 2 prohopper pumps 4 dumps and 4 accumulators all below the floor
> *



were you at Ass in the Grass?


----------



## Gumby

Yes I was


----------



## El Diablo

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 11 2005, 09:24 PM~4189859
> *Yes I was
> *



wasup playa, do you have several homies with seriuos cars like yours?? if so pm me, we needa talk

l8er


----------



## Kandy Drippa

uffin:


----------



## white link 93

my mx6


----------



## white link 93

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 10 2005, 08:39 PM~4182063
> *I cant believe some of the installs I see on front wheel drives...
> 
> here is a pic of mine... I would love to hear how this is classified...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 optima's 2 prohopper pumps 4 dumps and 4 accumulators all below the floor
> *



THAT IS ONE BAD ASS CAR.


----------



## 3whlcmry

miss dis car i use to bust a 3 from the front and then change it to the back like side to side 3 wheel it back to stock and as a baily now got me buick


----------



## OldDirty

Don't know the owner


----------



## OldDirty




----------



## OldDirty

:cheesy:


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Nov 12 2005, 01:47 PM~4191994
> *wasup playa, do you have several homies with seriuos cars like yours?? if so pm me, we needa talk
> 
> l8er
> *



PM'd you bro


----------



## $outh$idẹr1




----------



## Kandy Drippa

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Diablo

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 12 2005, 04:47 PM~4193292
> *PM'd you bro
> *



your ride is badass man, damn.....


----------



## Low61Mom

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 11 2005, 10:24 PM~4189859
> *Yes I was
> *



Who painted your car? I think I recall you having some serious orange peel going on..sorry, call as I see it


----------



## EL_PASO

oh shit this looks nice dope as fuck now i want one


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Nov 14 2005, 10:38 AM~4202002
> *Who painted your car?  I think I recall you having some serious orange peel going on..sorry, call as I see it
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SQUASH

i feel like i entered a time machine looking at this topic.it aint 94.build a real lowrider.why juice a fwd unibody.people outside the us get an exception.in america there is plenty of good american steel cars with frames.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by SQUASH_@Nov 16 2005, 11:38 PM~4222099
> *i feel like i entered a time machine looking at this topic.it aint 94.build a real lowrider.why juice a fwd unibody.people outside the us get an exception.in america there is plenty of good american steel cars with frames.
> *


 :0 good!!! :uh:


----------



## mrrottontreetz

it never fails no matter how many times we argue about this someone has to come in and tell us to build " a real car" well to us that like these they are real we love em u hate em if u want were not building these cars for anyone but our selfs.


----------



## SQUASH

i just dont understand why someone would put hydraulics on a car with no frame.those cars cant handle that stress.especially three wheeling.


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by mrrottontreetz_@Nov 17 2005, 02:26 PM~4225952
> *it never fails no matter how many times we argue about this someone has to come in and tell us to build " a real car" well to us that like these they are real we love em u hate em if u want were not building these cars for anyone but our selfs.
> *


----------



## mrrottontreetz

Ill agree they cant take hopping but here in Colorado there are a lot of "euros" in fact the club I useto be in was nothing but euros and they were all lifted and not one had a problem. Alot of the clubs that useto be here were euros and they were all lifted and no problems. So other than hopping Im all for it.


----------



## Loco Yesca

does lifts only make a car a lowrider???
i would say no, that's my opinion....


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by yescadog_@Nov 17 2005, 11:23 PM~4226355
> *does lifts only make a car a lowrider???
> i would say no, that's my opinion....
> *




nope


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Nov 14 2005, 12:38 PM~4202002
> *Who painted your car?  I think I recall you having some serious orange peel going on..sorry, call as I see it
> *


Well what your calling is a freshly painted car with 3lbs of flake. it was painted cleared sanded and cleared again, it had not been color sanded or buffed yet. So if you can see any orange peel now that its been finished go for it...

Hey good looking out though.. I have to appreciate those untrained eyes looking for a flaw... and when they find one so obvious they cant even figure out its probably because it has not been completed yet.

Oh and to steal a line from you that was used ealier in this thread... When you get to my level with your escort we can talk


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by SQUASH_@Nov 17 2005, 05:57 PM~4226141
> *i just dont understand why someone would put hydraulics on a car with no frame.those cars cant handle that stress.especially three wheeling.
> *


Well not all of us build a car to hop.. 

Mine was built to lay flat when I wanted to park it, drag when I wanted to fade someone and lift up to ride comfortably. Its not lightning fast and I dont assume its under 2 much stress except for the few times I 3 wheel it but even then nothing twist's everything stays aligned 

I dont understand why people run 13inch wheels.. But what I have learned to understand is its a respectable style and when the cars are built properly, the end result is a beautiful car... 

So respect a style thats not your own instead of trying to belittle it or ignor the fact the style exist's and is'nt going any were


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 17 2005, 04:03 PM~4226605
> *Well what your calling is a freshly painted car with 3lbs of flake. it was painted cleared sanded and cleared again, it had not been color sanded or buffed yet. So if you can see any orange peel now that its been finished go for it...
> 
> Hey good looking out though.. I have to appreciate those untrained eyes looking for a flaw... and when they find one so obvious they cant even figure out its probably because it has not been completed yet.
> 
> Oh and to steal a line from you that was used ealier in this thread... When you get to my level with your escort we can talk
> *


...................damn dude,
Hey good looking out though.. I have to appreciate those untrained eyes looking for a flaw... and when they find one so obvious they cant even figure out its probably because it has not been completed yet.................u mean like my struts? :uh:


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Nov 17 2005, 07:53 PM~4227096
> *...................damn dude,
> Hey good looking out though.. I have to appreciate those untrained eyes looking for a flaw... and when they find one so obvious they cant even figure out its probably because it has not been completed yet.................u mean like my struts? :uh:
> *



When you post it in a forum to show someone how it should be done... it kind of hints to the fact that your alright with it being done the same way....

Most of the work on the car looks shody any way so the shody set up went right along with the rest of the work you have done


----------



## RockBottom78

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 17 2005, 06:10 PM~4226671
> *Well not all of us build a car to hop..
> 
> Mine was built to lay flat when I wanted to park it, drag when I wanted to fade someone and lift up to ride comfortably. Its not lightning fast and I dont assume its under 2 much stress except for the few times I 3 wheel it but even then nothing twist's everything stays aligned
> 
> I dont understand why people run 13inch wheels.. But what I have learned to understand is its a respectable style and when the cars are built properly, the end result is a beautiful car...
> 
> So respect a style thats not your own instead of trying to belittle it or ignor the fact the style exist's and is'nt going any were
> *


----------



## RockBottom78

^^^^ perfectly said


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 17 2005, 04:57 PM~4227121
> *When you post it in a forum to show someone how it should be done... it kind of hints to the fact that your alright with it being done the same way....
> 
> Most of the work on the car looks shody any way so the shody set up went right along with the rest of the work you have done
> *


DUDE YOUR REALLY A LOST CAUSE...... :uh: ITS FUNNY WHAT HAPPENS TO PEOPLE WHEN THEY GET SOMETHING NICE


----------



## Gumby

Bro I've had nice cars for a long time... you can see photo shoots over the last 5yrs and I've been around way before then...

Seriously... when you know its a shity install you dont post pics to show someone how to do it... If you knew anything you would know that they are looking for help because they dont know how to do it or how it should look. 

You did not even give a disclaimer that the system has been replaced and should not in any way shape or form be done like that.

And yet you posted pics showing him how to do it. What did that accomplish?

People talking shit about your install thats what it accomplished.... And even though you know its a dangerous install and have since changed it you defend that install...

Trust me bro.. I know how to install strut hydraulics.. I could do your car in a weekend and have it problem free for years to come. it would be done the right way the first time... so when you know how to do struts safely or when you want to learn let me know


----------



## mumblez210

lame everything cept the mercedes thats nice :thumbsup:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by mumblez210_@Nov 17 2005, 05:55 PM~4227577
> *lame everything cept the mercedes thats nice :thumbsup:
> *


THE MERCEDES ID DOIN IT.... :biggrin:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 17 2005, 05:31 PM~4227419
> *Bro I've had nice cars for a long time... you can see photo shoots over the last 5yrs and I've been around way before then...
> 
> Seriously... when you know its a shity install you dont post pics to show someone how to do it... If you knew anything you would know that they are looking for help because they dont know how to do it or how it should look.
> 
> You did not even give a disclaimer that the system has been replaced and should not in any way shape or form be done like that.
> 
> And yet you posted pics showing him how to do it. What did that accomplish?
> 
> People talking shit about your install thats what it accomplished.... And even though you know its a dangerous install and have since changed it you defend that install...
> 
> Trust me bro.. I know how to install strut hydraulics.. I could do your car in a weekend and have it problem free for years to come. it would be done the right way the first time... so when you know how to do struts safely or when you want to learn let me know
> *


 :uh: ...........SHOW ME SOMETHING ON THE STRUTS I DONT KNOW......I AM WILLING TO LEARN.........


----------



## Kandy Drippa

damn this thread turned into a


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Nov 17 2005, 06:42 PM~4227850
> *damn this thread turned into a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: GOTT ANY BETTER PICS OF THE BITCH FIGHT?


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Nov 17 2005, 09:22 PM~4227726
> *:uh: ...........SHOW ME SOMETHING ON THE STRUTS I DONT KNOW......I AM WILLING TO LEARN.........
> *



Well send me a strut, competition cylinder a 90 degree fitting and a return label and I will gladly take 30 minutes out of my day to send you what is a perfect example of a mac pherson strut set up for hydraulics....

as far as pics go, I dont take pics cylinders... assemblies yes cylinders no....

This was my celica it had 28k on with while I owned it juiced with out a single issue. Mac pherson struts up front.


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 17 2005, 08:04 PM~4228000
> *Well send me a strut, competition cylinder a 90 degree fitting and a return label and I will gladly take 30 minutes out of my day to send you what is a perfect example of a mac pherson strut set up for hydraulics....
> 
> as far as pics go, I dont take pics cylinders... assemblies yes cylinders no....
> 
> This was my celica it had 28k on with while I owned it juiced with out a single issue. Mac pherson struts up front.
> *


Hey Gumby you build some nice rides


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Nov 17 2005, 07:50 PM~4227911
> *:biggrin: GOTT ANY BETTER PICS OF THE BITCH FIGHT?
> *


 i got that off google


----------



## mrrottontreetz

this arguement started in another thread and moved into this one man they are intent on keeping this alive


----------



## 1lowcalais

Most hated


----------



## Kandy Drippa

what size cylinders you got in dat booty


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by 1lowcalais_@Nov 17 2005, 07:27 PM~4228122
> *Most hated
> *


i dunno about that most hated........ :biggrin:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Nov 17 2005, 07:19 PM~4228070
> *Hey Gumby you build some nice rides
> *


i cant argue with that.  ........but show me some examples.......seriously. :biggrin:


----------



## 1lowcalais

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Nov 17 2005, 07:53 PM~4228320
> *i dunno about that most hated........ :biggrin:
> *


Im petty fuckin close, Most hated euro on this site I think, over 3 years of hate  :uh:


----------



## 1lowcalais

Oh, they 16s, I get 28 inches of lift


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by 1lowcalais_@Nov 17 2005, 07:56 PM~4228362
> *Im petty fuckin close, Most hated euro on this site I think, over 3 years of hate   :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

:0


----------



## 1lowcalais

:machinegun: :twak: :thumbsdown: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by 1lowcalais_@Nov 17 2005, 08:03 PM~4228442
> *:machinegun:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 1lowcalais

:biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SlammedNiss

Sorry Gumby, but had to post this....

From the ST show in 2000...

I can't find my 2001 ST pics...


----------



## Gumby

Think your talking about this pic... it's from the euro lowrider photo shoot


----------



## Low61Mom

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 07:24 AM~4230398
> *Think your talking about this pic... it's from the euro lowrider photo shoot
> *



That's great.....but these cars that you are showing are not euro lowriders.....a lowrider has wires, white wall tires, and juice. Just because you put juice on something doesn't make it a lowrider.

To Gumby, I know about paint, my husband does it for a hobby. If whoever painted your car used intercoat clear for the flake then it would not of had orange peel. My car has three different types of flake, plus there is some under the Kandy and over the Kandy and I had no orange peel. Next time ask my husband to paint your car. :0


----------



## mrrottontreetz

lowmom did you ever figure out what 2 do with ur interior


----------



## SlammedNiss

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Nov 18 2005, 09:15 AM~4230535
> *That's great.....but these cars that you are showing are not euro lowriders.....a lowrider has wires, white wall tires, and juice.  Just because you put juice on something doesn't make it a lowrider.
> *


Then why did EuroLowrider put it in their mag? Hell, I've got that issue lying around somewhere. I believe Aaron's "Euro" Accord is in the same one. Big shiny wheels, no wires.

*EDIT* - Oct./Nov. 2001 Euro-Lowrider issue in case anybody would like to follow-up.


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by SlammedNiss_@Nov 18 2005, 07:22 AM~4230553
> *Then why did EuroLowrider put it in their mag? Hell, I've got that issue lying around somewhere. I believe Aaron's "Euro" Accord is in the same one. Big shiny wheels, no wires.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammedNiss

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Nov 18 2005, 09:15 AM~4230535
> *That's great.....but these cars that you are showing are not euro lowriders.....a lowrider has wires, white wall tires, and juice.  Just because you put juice on something doesn't make it a lowrider.
> *


That's *YOUR* definition of lowrider. What about all the guys w/ wires that run air? What do *YOU* classify them as, oh great one? 

What do you classify this as? 

This car was featured in Lowrider, not EuroLowrider. Where are the wires? Where is the biscuit-tuck, mirrored interior? 










October 2002 Lowrider mag in case you want to check.


----------



## BIGCRAIG

in my opinion a lowrider is a traditional american made car (except a geo tracker) with wire spoke rims, whitewall/vogue tires, and hydraulics. i dont give people with airbags credit, cause everyone i know that has airbags say hdraulics are to heavy, they leak, and break all the time. that to me is a cop out. mine dont leak and mine dont break. but they are heavy unless u want like only 4 batts.
thats just my opinion.


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by SlammedNiss_@Nov 18 2005, 03:48 PM~4230625
> *That's YOUR definition of lowrider. What about all the guys w/ wires that run air? What do YOU classify them as, oh great one?
> 
> What do you classify this as?
> 
> This car was featured in Lowrider, not EuroLowrider. Where are the wires? Where is the biscuit-tuck, mirrored interior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 2002 Lowrider mag in case you want to check.
> *





Just because some multi million dollar company who owns a magazine says something is a lowrider, doesnt mean its a lowrider. LRM isnt the lowriderbible or anything, theres all kinds of stuff in there that doesnt have anything to do with the scene. You should read some books or something about lowridin because it doesnt look like you know much about it. Lowridin is a style, not a certain type of car. You either get it, or you dont.......


----------



## SlammedNiss

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 18 2005, 10:28 AM~4230837
> *Just because some multi million dollar company who owns a magazine says something is a lowrider, doesnt mean its a lowrider. LRM isnt the lowriderbible or anything, theres all kinds of stuff in there that doesnt have anything to do with the scene. You should read some books or something about lowridin because it doesnt look like you know much about it. Lowridin is a style, not a certain type of car. You either get it, or you dont.......
> *


That's exactly what I'm trying to say. I never said that the green Hyundai was a lowrider. I just pointed out that it made into *Lowrider* mag, not *Euro Lowrider*. So, obviously, different people have different opinions on what a lowrider is. I'm not saying my definition is right, and I'm not saying your's is either. 

BTW, you stole my quote asshole. Give it back..... :biggrin:


----------



## Joost....

what quote?


----------



## Low61Mom

> _Originally posted by SlammedNiss_@Nov 18 2005, 08:48 AM~4230625
> *That's YOUR definition of lowrider. What about all the guys w/ wires that run air? What do YOU classify them as, oh great one?
> 
> What do you classify this as?
> 
> This car was featured in Lowrider, not EuroLowrider. Where are the wires? Where is the biscuit-tuck, mirrored interior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 2002 Lowrider mag in case you want to check.
> *


I would classify that car as a shitbox import......LowriderEuro magazine has gone to hell most of all the cars in there are ricers......I represent the old school euro lowrider from the 90's, when Euro's were cool.


----------



## Low61Mom

> _Originally posted by mrrottontreetz_@Nov 18 2005, 08:18 AM~4230546
> *lowmom did you ever figure out what 2 do with ur interior
> *



Yeah, I did gray and bright blue tweed. I did the whole seat in gray and have a blue section down the middle. Also I replaced the blue factory carpet with gray carpet and covered the dash and all the plastic pieces in the gray tweed. Some of the plastic pieces are hard to cover because of the moldings, so we are going to paint them the same Kandy as the car and marble them. The head liner is gray tweed with a tribal design embossed in it, same as the door panels. And finally, I have fairies embroidered on my head rests.

Thanks for asking :biggrin:


----------



## Low61Mom

> _Originally posted by BIGCRAIG_@Nov 18 2005, 09:06 AM~4230704
> *in my opinion a lowrider is a traditional american made car (except a geo tracker) with wire spoke rims, whitewall/vogue tires, and hydraulics. i dont give people with airbags credit, cause everyone i know that has airbags say hdraulics are to heavy, they leak, and break all the time. that to me is a cop out. mine dont leak and mine dont break. but they are heavy unless u want like only 4 batts.
> thats just my opinion.
> *


I agree and actually I have both, I am full owner of my Escort and part owner of '61 Impala Bubbletop that me and my husband just bought last week to replace the other one we have. So I can roll a Euro and a traditional. :biggrin:


----------



## Low61Mom

I found a pic of the head rest


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 17 2005, 05:03 PM~4226605
> *Well what your calling is a freshly painted car with 3lbs of flake. it was painted cleared sanded and cleared again, it had not been color sanded or buffed yet. So if you can see any orange peel now that its been finished go for it...
> 
> Hey good looking out though.. I have to appreciate those untrained eyes looking for a flaw... and when they find one so obvious they cant even figure out its probably because it has not been completed yet.
> 
> Oh and to steal a line from you that was used ealier in this thread... When you get to my level with your escort we can talk
> *


If the flake is HOK it comes in 6 oz containers. There are 16 oz in a pound.......so roughly 3 containers per pound. So you have 9 HOK containers of flake in your car? Or did your painter tell you he put 3 pounds of flake in your car?


----------



## SlammedNiss

> _Originally posted by Joost....+Nov 18 2005, 11:05 AM~4231060-->
> 
> 
> 
> what quote?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2005, 10:28 AM~4230837
> *Lowridin is a style, not a certain type of car. You either get it, or you dont.......
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SlammedNiss_@Nov 4 2005, 08:46 PM~4140250
> *Why does everybody have to hate? A lowrider can be any car you want it to be.
> 
> Lowrider is a style, not a make of car.
> *


Page 1 of the Sunfire thread.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=216026&st=0


----------



## Joost....

oh yeah i definitly stole that from you :ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## SlammedNiss

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 18 2005, 01:40 PM~4232126
> *oh yeah i definitly stole that from you  :ugh:  :scrutinize:
> *


man, some people are way too uptight around here. 

I guess some people are just impossible to humor.


----------



## mJr-Regals4lyfe

ricers.... nothin but ricers in this topic... non of these are traditional.... a fact, []DEACE


----------



## SlammedNiss

> _Originally posted by mJr-Regals4lyfe_@Nov 18 2005, 01:43 PM~4232141
> *ricers.... nothin but ricers in this topic... non of these are traditional.... a fact, []DEACE
> *


maybe it's time you accept the fact that we aren't going anywhere and learn to live side-by-side with us then.


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by SlammedNiss_@Nov 18 2005, 11:44 AM~4232157
> *maybe it's time you accept the fact that we aren't going anywhere and learn to live side-by-side with us then.
> *


finally...someone that understands :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by mJr-Regals4lyfe_@Nov 18 2005, 07:43 PM~4232141
> *ricers.... nothin but ricers in this topic... non of these are traditional.... a fact, []DEACE
> *



fuck you loser, my honda aint no ricer :uh:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 18 2005, 12:35 PM~4232560
> *fuck you loser, my honda aint no ricer  :uh:
> *


hows it feel?....ya like it? :angry: its called hating..


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Nov 18 2005, 09:17 PM~4232897
> *hows it feel?....ya like it? :angry: its called hating..
> *




That still doesnt take away the fact your car looks like shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 18 2005, 01:35 PM~4232560
> *fuck you loser, my honda aint no ricer  :uh:
> *


 :0 i dont think ive seen your honda!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

im in the running for "MOST HATED EURO" on lil too

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=120822&st=0

:biggrin:


----------



## Joost....

ah right......its in the other thread this is getting very confusing :uh:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

what OTHER THREAD


----------



## Joost....

that sunfire thread or something


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Nov 18 2005, 10:15 AM~4230535
> *That's great.....but these cars that you are showing are not euro lowriders.....a lowrider has wires, white wall tires, and juice.  Just because you put juice on something doesn't make it a lowrider.
> 
> To Gumby, I know about paint, my husband does it for a hobby.  If whoever painted your car used intercoat clear for the flake then it would not of had orange peel.  My car has three different types of flake, plus there is some under the Kandy and over the Kandy and I had no orange peel.  Next time ask my husband to paint your car. :0
> *


First of all the opinion of what a Euro Lowrider is different to everyone... I don't really care what you classify it as because the simple fact is the car is bad ass...

Next of all it was sprayed with intercoat clear. The car has no base coat 8 jars of flake were used on the outside of the car to get full coverage, and if you know anything about painting flake you know it lays down rough so you have to clear the car and then sand it down and reclear it to get it smooth.

Orange peal has to do with the way clear coat is layed down not what its sprayed over. Every paint job has some orange peal to it.. Once a car is color sanded and buffed it should be removed...As mine was once it was color sanded and buffed.

And to your last statement , If your husband did a half way decent paint job in the state of ohio I would have heard of him. But I have'nt so chances are he wont be used and my next paint job will again be above the quality he could perform.


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Nov 18 2005, 01:29 PM~4231611
> *I found a pic of the head rest
> *


So whats up your interior guy could not stitch a straight line?


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 18 2005, 02:36 PM~4233430
> *that sunfire thread or something
> *


 :biggrin: ......i would call the honda a euro.


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 18 2005, 01:45 PM~4233098
> *That still doesnt take away the fact your car looks like shit  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wrong :biggrin:
itll be hott when its done,you'll see.lowrider or nott.


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Nov 18 2005, 01:07 PM~4231468
> *I would classify that car as a shitbox import......LowriderEuro magazine has gone to hell most of all the cars in there are ricers......I represent the old school euro lowrider from the 90's, when Euro's were cool.
> *



I can't remember a time when escorts were cool. I can remember a time when tweed was cool but I never remember that being used in the lowrider trend that you follow. 

And whats funny is the work done to that car you classify as a shit box is far more extensive then whats been done to your escort...

Do you think everyone likes wires? do you think everyone likes air? do you think everyone likes juice? the reason there are so many choices out there are because everyone likes something different. 

You look at the color or the rims and say its a shit box... But if I were to do that I would think the same about your car... Might even offer you 5$ so I could buy that shit box and use it as a winter beater so I can keep my magnum nice and clean over the next few months


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 18 2005, 04:45 PM~4233098
> *That still doesnt take away the fact your car looks like shit  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'm going to have to agree with joost about kreewl tee's car..


And its also the only car in here that mixes in the ricer style with everything else he has going on... After market body kit ... oh and the geo on here has that as well

Other then those two nothing follows the ricer style.


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 02:52 PM~4233548
> *I'm going to have to agree with joost about kreewl tee's car..
> And its also the only car in here that mixes in the ricer style with everything else he has going on... After market body kit ... oh and the geo on here has that as well
> 
> Other then those two nothing follows the ricer style.
> *


 :uh: of course ....birds of a feather...flock together


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Nov 18 2005, 05:54 PM~4233568
> *:uh: of course ....birds of a feather...flock together
> *



Alright you lost me on that one.... Joost and myself are two different people with two completly different styles. 

The only thing we have agreed on is your car looks like shit and that your set up was extremly dangerous.

Oh and we also aggreed that the pics we posted of how to do a strut set up look great


----------



## Kandy Drippa

joost got a pic of the "poke" on them 13' standards?


----------



## Kandy Drippa

my strut cylinders


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 02:59 PM~4233604
> *Alright you lost me on that one.... Joost and myself are two different people with two completly different styles.
> 
> The only thing we have agreed on is your car looks like shit and that your set up was extremly dangerous.
> 
> Oh and we also aggreed that the pics we posted of how to do a strut set up look great
> *


think about it fruit cake


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 10:49 PM~4233521
> *I can't remember a time when escorts were cool. I can remember a time when tweed was cool but I never remember that being used in the lowrider trend that you follow.
> 
> And whats funny is the work done to that car you classify as a shit box is far more extensive then whats been done to your escort...
> 
> *





THANK YOU :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Nov 18 2005, 06:03 PM~4233630
> *think about it fruit cake
> *



Well the only way I can figure out birds of a feather flock together relating to both joost and myself is that we are fabricators that can safely install hydraulics on a strut set up.....

And if thats the case any other fabricator here will join in and say that your set up is dangerous and your car is a shit box.....

Other then that the saying does not apply.


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Nov 18 2005, 11:00 PM~4233610
> *joost got a pic of the "poke" on them 13' standards?
> *





the what? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

wow....okay then....hattin is hattin


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Nov 18 2005, 06:15 PM~4233739
> *wow....okay then....hattin is hattin
> *


Or it could be calling something as it's seen......


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 18 2005, 04:14 PM~4233725
> *the what?  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


how far do the 13" standards poke out


----------



## Joost....

They dont. You see over here they got this law that says the wheels cant poke out further then about 1 1/4th of an inch, i realy wanted to do reverseds but i cant have the police pull me over all the time i got to show up at places on time you know. If im laying theyre flush and when its lifted about half way up they poke out about 2 inches. How far do yours poke out? Like 3-4 inches?


----------



## mrrottontreetz

the ones on mykandys car useto be my saturn now I have k/o's standards but on my saturn they poked out like 4 inches I got pulled over all the time.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

ya we got the law that they cant stick out beond the fenders at all :thumbsdown: but i got pulled over ALL the time for my golds stickin out n they were standards!! so i said fuck it n got reversed uffin:


----------



## Joost....

Do you have an actual 1600 engine because i see the double exhaust pipes? Or is that a T-ed endpipe?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 03:43 PM~4233471
> *So whats up your interior guy could not stitch a straight line?
> *


Post your interior.


----------



## Gumby

As you can see there all straight...


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 18 2005, 02:02 PM~4231864
> *If the flake is HOK it comes in 6 oz containers. There are 16 oz in a pound.......so roughly 3 containers per pound. So you have 9 HOK containers of flake in your car? Or did your painter tell you he put 3 pounds of flake in your car?
> *



There are 3lbs through out the door jambs, engine bay, exterior and the fiberglass enclosure


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 03:37 PM~4233439
> *First of all the opinion of what a Euro Lowrider is different to everyone... I don't really care what you classify it as because the simple fact is the car is bad ass...
> 
> Next of all it was sprayed with intercoat clear. The car has no base coat 8 jars of flake were used on the outside of the car to get full coverage, and if you know anything about painting flake you know it lays down rough so you have to clear the car and then sand it down and reclear it to get it smooth.
> 
> Orange peal has to do with the way clear coat is layed down not what its sprayed over. Every paint job has some orange peal to it.. Once a car is color sanded and buffed it should be removed...As mine was once it was color sanded and buffed.
> 
> And to your last statement , If your husband did a half way decent paint job in the state of ohio I would have heard of him. But I have'nt so chances are he wont be used and my next paint job will again be above the quality he could perform.
> *


Did you paint the car? If you did and you where using intercoat clear you weren't spraying it right. Intercoat clear helps to burry the flake. So you can cut down on the amount of clear you use on the car. 

I tell you what since you say the problem with your orange peal is resolved go out with a digital camera and snap a couple of pictures from the side. And while your at it take some pictures of your setup. If your going to make fun of everyones car post up some more pictures of yours.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Gumby+Nov 18 2005, 06:14 PM~4234797-->
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3lbs through out the door jambs, engine bay, exterior and the fiberglass enclosure
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what you said earlier.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 03:37 PM~4233439
> *Next of all it was sprayed with intercoat clear. The car has no base coat 8 jars of flake*


Now which is it 9 jars or 8 jars.................Cause 9 jars is 3 pounds not 8 :uh:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 06:12 PM~4234779
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see there all straight...
> *


LOL is that the stock fabric with carnival ride inserts. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gumby

IF there was orange peal it would be showing under the lights of SEMA but as you can see I dont have any


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 18 2005, 08:23 PM~4234863
> *LOL is that the stock fabric with carnival ride inserts. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Since when is suede a stock fabric? it's not a lamborgini and thats the only ride I can think of with factory suede


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 06:25 PM~4234884
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF there was orange peal it would be showing under the lights of SEMA but as you can see I dont have any
> *


Do the stickers make you go faster? Post up the seats again. They make me laugh.
Who painted the car? Answer that. Was it you and pokey.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 06:26 PM~4234898
> *Since when is suede a stock fabric? it's not a lamborgini and thats the only ride I can think of with factory suede
> *


And its a Dodge. Enough said. 

See people can make fun of your ride too. Just like you can make fun of that Escort. Don't come on here and act all high and mighty. Your ride is just another sports compact in a world of lowriders in here. :uh:


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 18 2005, 08:30 PM~4234934
> *Do the stickers make you go faster? Post up the seats again. They make me laugh.
> Who painted the car? Answer that. Was it you and poky.
> *


Actually there sponsorship stickers.. you know representing companies that provided product for the car.

Optima
Dynomax
SS brakes
Vault Wheels
Continental tire
Grunion fabrication
The interior shop
Urban works
T Rex grills
Rockford fosgate
K&N

I doubt you would know him. His name is john owens from phx. My roommate bryan urban painted my fiberglass enclosure and my interior panels. He also resprayed my rockers since I drug the original ones off and he color sanded and buffed the car just before SEMA

I dont know what your deal is.. But if thats your wife dont be upset with me because its a shit box escort blame yourself or her for buying the damn thing


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 18 2005, 08:34 PM~4234977
> *And its a Dodge. Enough said.
> 
> See people can make fun of your ride too. Just like you can make fun of that Escort. Don't come on here and act all high and mighty. Your ride is just another sports compact in a world of lowriders in here. :uh:
> *


Yeah you can make fun of my ride.. But all your making fun of is based on your opinion on what should have been used.... What your not making fun of is the quality of work that has been placed in the car... Like they say opinions are like ass holes everyone has one... So its your opinion that the material should have been different but whats fact is your seats in the escort have crooked stitching

Dodge, ford, chevy, honda, nissan... They all have someone that loves them and others that hate them...

Sports compact? are you serious.. the car is 18ft long what's compact about that? and its an american wagon... whats sporty about that?

its not a Dodge Neon srt 4 its a dodge magnum


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 06:36 PM~4234990
> *Actually there sponsorship stickers.. you know representing companies that provided product for the car.
> 
> Optima
> Dynomax
> SS brakes
> Vault Wheels
> Continental tire
> Grunion fabrication
> The interior shop
> Urban works
> T Rex grills
> Rockford fosgate
> K&N
> 
> I doubt you would know him. His name is john owens from phx. My roommate bryan urban painted my fiberglass enclosure and my interior panels. He also resprayed my rockers since I drug the original ones off and he color sanded and buffed the car just before SEMA
> 
> I dont know what your deal is.. But if thats your wife dont be upset with me because its a shit box escort blame yourself or her for buying the damn thing
> *


So you didn't even paint the car. All that talk about the car has this and that and its sponsered blah blah blah ................. Did you do jack shit on your car? Yeah thats what I thought. I can't wait to see your punk ass at a show. Hell I might even see your ass in Columbus. :angry:


----------



## Str8 Clownin'

Shouldn't this gay topic be moved to Lowrider General i just signd up and read the rules who cares about some ricers with juice.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 06:42 PM~4235049
> *Yeah you can make fun of my ride.. But all your making fun of is based on your opinion on what should have been used.... What your not making fun of is the quality of work that has been placed in the car... Like they say opinions are like ass holes everyone has one... So its your opinion that the material should have been different but whats fact is your seats in the escort have crooked stitching
> 
> Dodge, ford, chevy, honda, nissan... They all have someone that loves them and others that hate them...
> 
> Sports compact? are you serious.. the car is 18ft long what's compact about that? and its an american wagon... whats sporty about that?
> 
> its not a Dodge Neon srt 4 its a dodge magnum
> *



If you feel this way then why are you running your mouth. And yes its a sports compact. Its not a lowrider.....period.


----------



## gixxa7500

here my raced out import lol prob corners betta than 90 % them hondas


----------



## Str8 Clownin'

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Nov 18 2005, 04:46 PM~4235085
> *here my raced out import lol prob corners betta than 90 % them hondas
> *


f-ck isn't this the hydraulic section???????????


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 18 2005, 08:42 PM~4235053
> *So you didn't even paint the car. All that talk about the car has this and that and its sponsered blah blah blah ................. Did you do jack shit on your car? Yeah thats what I thought. I can't wait to see your punk ass at a show. Hell I might even see your ass in Columbus.  :angry:
> *



Yeah I did most of the car... But I cant stitch the seats so todd did them but I helped with wraping panels.

I cant paint so I helped prep the car before paint and color sand it when it was time for that

I unfortunetly am not capable of building speakers or amps, billet grills or batteries so the sponsors who make them provided them to me so that I could install them on the car.

I built the fiberglass enclosure, I installed the hydraulics, I made all the trim panels, I wired the stereo, I bolted on the bolt on's and there were allot of those, I wired the hydraulics, I dissasembled the car for paint (striped the car to a shell)


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 18 2005, 08:45 PM~4235080
> *If you feel this way then why are you running your mouth. And yes its a sports compact. Its not a lowrider.....period.
> *


I never claimed it was a lowrider... but its not a sports compact thats for damn sure...

Yeah you just might see me around columbus... Are you going to get all puff chested because I called the escort a shit box? right on bro your billy bad ass I can tell


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 06:47 PM~4235096
> *Yeah I did most of the car... But I cant stitch the seats so todd did them but I helped with wraping panels.
> 
> I cant paint so I helped prep the car before paint and color sand it when it was time for that
> 
> I unfortunetly am not capable of building speakers or amps, billet grills or batteries so the sponsors who make them provided them to me so that I could install them on the car.
> 
> I built the fiberglass enclosure, I installed the hydraulics, I made all the trim panels, I wired the stereo, I bolted on the bolt on's and there were allot of those, I wired the hydraulics, I dissasembled the car for paint (striped the car to a shell)
> *


= I didn't do shit to my car all the shops that I took my car did. 

About the only think you can do is talk shit. :uh:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 18 2005, 05:51 PM~4235131
> *= I didn't do shit to my car all the shops that I took my car did.
> 
> About the only think you can do is talk shit.  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 18 2005, 08:51 PM~4235131
> *= I didn't do shit to my car all the shops that I took my car did.
> 
> About the only think you can do is talk shit.  :uh:
> *


if thats what you want to think.. I'm fine with that, I know who did what on the car and thats what matters....

you've probably never been sponsored so you would not know that they dont also do install's you just get huge shipments from ups all the time filled with parts



I never knew it was a bad thing to get sponsored and recieve 30 grand in free parts.... Guess next time I should say I dont want you to send me free stuff I want to buy it so I can be like the guy who made fun of me


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 06:58 PM~4235199
> *if thats what you want to think.. I'm fine with that, I know who did what on the car and thats what matters....
> 
> you've probably never been sponsored so you would not know that they dont also do install's you just get huge shipments from ups all the time filled with parts
> I never knew it was a bad thing to get sponsored and recieve 30 grand in free parts.... Guess next time I should say I dont want you to send me free stuff I want to buy it so I can be like the guy who made fun of me
> *


See the think is the car is not anything really great for having all those sponsers. Its nothing that has been done before.


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 18 2005, 08:51 PM~4235131
> *= I didn't do shit to my car all the shops that I took my car did.
> 
> About the only think you can do is talk shit.  :uh:
> *


When your 61 is complete are you going to have done the chrome your self? the stitching of the seats your self? the painting your self? and you going to cast the mold for the gears in the pumps? are you going to lace the spokes your self?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 07:07 PM~4235234
> *When your 61 is complete are you going to have done the chrome your self? the stitching of the seats your self? the painting your self? and you going to cast the mold for the gears in the pumps? are you going to lace the spokes your self?
> *


painting......yes 

chrome...I will do the polishing work. 

And why in the hell would I need to lace the spokes and cast my own gears?


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 18 2005, 09:06 PM~4235229
> *See the think is the car is not anything really great for having all those sponsers. Its nothing that has been done before.
> *


Well actually there is allot that has not been done before on a dodge magnum... But if your saying that its nothing special because people have done hydraulics before or stereos before... Then there is not a special car on the site... 

If your saying there is nothing special because I have sponsors then you can explain whats wrong with getting the parts I would have bought for free?

I have never clowned anyone for what they have until I got clowned and I only clowned on those who clowned on me.... Car to car I would gladly take a magnum over an escort any day of the week... 

and if my car is a sports compact as you call it whats the escort? a sports ultra compact?


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 18 2005, 09:10 PM~4235252
> *painting......yes
> 
> chrome...I will do the polishing work.
> 
> And why in the hell would I need to lace the spokes and cast my own gears?
> *



well based on what you said that equals you not doing shit on your own car... see I participated in ever step on the car but I did not make the equipment just as you wont. and I did not do certain things because my skill level is not there for the quality I wanted, Just as you wont.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 07:10 PM~4235256
> *Well actually there is allot that has not been done before on a dodge magnum... But if your saying that its nothing special because people have done hydraulics before or stereos before... Then there is not a special car on the site...
> 
> If your saying there is nothing special because I have sponsors then you can explain whats wrong with getting the parts I would have bought for free?
> 
> I have never clowned anyone for what they have until I got clowned and I only clowned on those who clowned on me.... Car to car I would gladly take a magnum over an escort any day of the week...
> 
> and if my car is a sports compact as you call it whats the escort? a sports ultra compact?
> *


You know its not even worth fighting with someone like you. Its just no fun because at the end of the day all you have is a dodge with a funny looking piece of metal stuck to the side of it. Post the interior pictures again I need a good laugh again.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 07:13 PM~4235282
> *well based on what you said that equals you not doing shit on your own car... see I participated in ever step on the car but I did not make the equipment just as you wont. and I did not do certain things because my skill level is not there for the quality I wanted, Just as you wont.
> *


So you cast your own gears and made your own wheels?


----------



## Mark

loooks like the problem here, is people calling there ricers, tuners and customs. lowriders.... that they are not. there is a few on these pages that im diggin, but they have wires.white walls, flakes, pinstriping and so on. 
not body kits, solid wheels and fart cans....
you are on a lowrider web site, so expect some bad comments. 
but all int he end, if it makes you happy, cool. but try to keep the lables right


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 18 2005, 07:17 PM~4235311
> *loooks like the problem here, is people calling there ricers, tuners and customs. lowriders.... that they are not.  there is a few on these pages that im diggin, but they have wires.white walls, flakes, pinstriping and so on.
> not body kits, solid wheels and fart cans....
> you are on a lowrider web site, so expect some bad comments.
> but all int he end, if it makes you happy, cool. but try to keep the lables right
> *


Amen this dude is out of line. :uh:


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 18 2005, 09:14 PM~4235290
> *You know its not even worth fighting with someone like you. Its just no fun because at the end of the day all you have is a dodge with a funny looking piece of metal stuck to the side of it. Post the interior pictures again I need a good laugh again.
> *


again you can only insult material because you prefer something else... you cant argue that every thing was done with quality...

To be honest I hate wire wheels... But I respect the style when the cars are done properly, I can see and admit that and the end result is a bad ass looking ride...

I'm also not a fan of the kandy paint jobs with the crazy graphics under the kandy(I love kandy paint jobs) I'm not even sure what kind of style graphics to call them but when its on a car that has been done right I respect the quality and time invested and think to my self its not my style but damn they built a nice ride with some bad ass work.


I hate the style of stitching on most traditional lowriders.. But again when the seams are straight and its not loose or wrinkley I respect the style and think the guy who did the interior new what he was doing and did a hell of a job


----------



## Str8 Clownin'

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 04:58 PM~4235199
> *if thats what you want to think.. I'm fine with that, I know who did what on the car and thats what matters....
> 
> you've probably never been sponsored so you would not know that they dont also do install's you just get huge shipments from ups all the time filled with parts
> I never knew it was a bad thing to get sponsored and recieve 30 grand in free parts.... Guess next time I should say I dont want you to send me free stuff I want to buy it so I can be like the guy who made fun of me
> *


No next time figure out what kind of ride you want it is a dodge magnum with big rims, smoothed out interior and paint. Hydraulics don't make you a rider so go talk shit in the ricers forum cause that ain't no lowrider.


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 18 2005, 09:16 PM~4235302
> *So you cast your own gears and made your own wheels?
> *


No I don't but I was'nt the one saying .... Getting sponsored equipment = me not doing shit on the magnum


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 07:19 PM~4235324
> *again you can only insult material because you prefer something else... you cant argue that every thing was done with quality...
> 
> To be honest I hate wire wheels... But I respect the style when the cars are done properly, I can see and admit that and the end result is a bad ass looking ride...
> 
> I'm also not a fan of the kandy paint jobs with the crazy graphics under the kandy(I love kandy paint jobs) I'm not even sure what kind of style graphics to call them but when its on a car that has been done right I respect the quality and time invested and think to my self its not my style but damn they built a nice ride with some bad ass work.
> I hate the style of stitching on most traditional lowriders.. But again when the seams are straight and its not loose or wrinkley I respect the style and think the guy who did the interior new what he was doing and did a hell of a job
> *


Then why in the fuck are you on Layitlow.com?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 07:21 PM~4235336
> *No I don't but I was'nt the one saying .... Getting sponsored equipment = me not doing shit on the magnum
> *


What does that have to do with anything? You have no point.


----------



## Str8 Clownin'

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 05:21 PM~4235336
> *No I don't but I was'nt the one saying .... Getting sponsored equipment = me not doing shit on the magnum
> *


Well I'll say it your magnum is just a high priced ricer and it ain't shit


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Str8 Clownin'_@Nov 18 2005, 07:20 PM~4235328
> *No next time figure out what kind of ride you want it is a dodge magnum with big rims, smoothed out interior and paint. Hydraulics don't make you a rider so go talk shit in the ricers forum cause that ain't no lowrider.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by Str8 Clownin'_@Nov 18 2005, 09:20 PM~4235328
> *No next time figure out what kind of ride you want it is a dodge magnum with big rims, smoothed out interior and paint. Hydraulics don't make you a rider so go talk shit in the ricers forum cause that ain't no lowrider.
> *


keep bumpin your gums bro.. maybe one day something worth saying will have come out of them..

I never said I had a lowrider or that I was a rider.

Whats sad is there are allot of people with traditional lowriders that see and respect other styles... But there are a few ingorant fucks on here who think because its not this or that, thats its a ricer...and not worth looking at.


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 18 2005, 09:25 PM~4235369
> *What does that have to do with anything? You have no point.
> *


your the one who said because I did not make the equipment that I had nothing to do with building my car... its your point... if it doesnt make sense to you imagnine what it sounds like to me it really doesn't make sense to me. I know I did85% of whats done on my car so I'm trying to figure out how you can say I didn't do any of it


----------



## Gumby

If one of you could insult something that was not a "preferance" you might actually have an valid insult... 

but you cant so you keep falling back on ricer this and your car sucks because its not a 64 and your rotors are bigger then my rims


----------



## Str8 Clownin'

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 05:27 PM~4235385
> *keep bumpin your gums bro.. maybe one day something worth saying will have come out of them..
> 
> I never said I had a lowrider or that I was a rider.
> 
> Whats sad is there are allot of people with traditional lowriders that see and respect other styles... But there are a few ingorant fucks on here who think because its not this or that, thats its a ricer...and not worth looking at.
> *


Your some punk kid with mommy and daddy's money who works a stereo shop and made a few phone calls and got some free shit for his new car and wants respect. well sonny you can't buy respect and your car is pretty much stock with some bolt on shit and a high priced stereo install------------WHOOPY SHIT!. Build a real custom and then get back to us.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 07:27 PM~4235385
> *keep bumpin your gums bro.. maybe one day something worth saying will have come out of them..
> 
> I never said I had a lowrider or that I was a rider.
> 
> Whats sad is there are allot of people with traditional lowriders that see and respect other styles... But there are a few ingorant fucks on here who think because its not this or that, thats its a ricer...and not worth looking at.
> *


They feel that way because of you. Your an ass. You give your style of car a bad name. Your going on and on about my wife's Escort.......at least its got wires, hydraulics and kandy paint. Which belongs on this site unlike your bucket of rice.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 07:29 PM~4235402
> *your the one who said because I did not make the equipment that I had nothing to do with building my car... its your point... if it doesnt make sense to you imagnine what it sounds like to me it really doesn't make sense to me. I know I did85% of whats done on my car so I'm trying to figure out how you can say I didn't do any of it
> *


I can tell your getting flustered because you imaginine.


----------



## Str8 Clownin'

the mother fuckers name is Gumby that says enough!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Str8 Clownin'_@Nov 18 2005, 07:36 PM~4235448
> *the mother fuckers name is Gumby that says enough!
> *


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by Str8 Clownin'_@Nov 18 2005, 09:31 PM~4235423
> *Your some punk kid with mommy and daddy's money who works a stereo shop and made a few phone calls and got some free shit for his new car and wants respect. well sonny you can't buy respect and your car is pretty much stock with some bolt on shit and a high priced stereo install------------WHOOPY SHIT!. Build a real custom and then get back to us.
> *


Actually thats not the case at all, I work for my money and I don't work in the automotive field its a hobby that I've done since before I could drive. 

Yes I did make a few phone calls to get some free stuff but if you could you would to. I get the free stuff because each year I build and complete a custom and I get media coverage.. Magazine features, video features, tv air time.....

yeah there are allot of bolt ons but pick any car on here I am willing to bet there is a ton of bolt on's.. But you cant bolt on custom interior, a custom eclosure, custom suspension, custom paint, custom body work.

I would love to see something you have built since your the one who keeps talking about when you build a real custom


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 07:46 PM~4235524
> *Actually thats not the case at all, I work for my money and I don't work in the automotive field its a hobby that I've done since before I could drive.
> 
> Yes I did make a few phone calls to get some free stuff but if you could you would to. I get the free stuff because each year I build and complete a custom and I get media coverage.. Magazine features, video features, tv air time.....
> 
> yeah there are allot of bolt ons but pick any car on here I am willing to bet there is a ton of bolt on's.. But you cant bolt on custom interior, a custom eclosure, custom suspension, custom paint, custom body work.
> 
> I would love to see something you have built since your the one who keeps talking about when you build a real custom
> *











Gumby told you. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 18 2005, 09:31 PM~4235426
> *They feel that way because of you. Your an ass. You give your style of car a bad name. Your going on and on about my wife's Escort.......at least its got wires, hydraulics and kandy paint. Which belongs on this site unlike your bucket of rice.
> *


the only reason I said anything about the escort is because she kept going on and on about the magnum and the orange peal before it was color sanded and buffed...

Your a painter are you telling me that your cars dont need to be buffed to have a perfect show finish? because if you can then you should be working for chip foose or troy trepainer because even the painters they use have to buff whats painted to get the orange peel out.

But since I know even your paint jobs have some peal to them ... let your wife know it has nothing to do with the base coat and orange peal is just something that happens every time you spray a car.

Sure the amount of peal varies but they can all be buffed out to the same perfect finish


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 18 2005, 09:50 PM~4235561
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gumby told you. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



That pictures awesome.....


----------



## Str8 Clownin'

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 05:50 PM~4235562
> *the only reason I said anything about the escort is because she kept going on and on about the magnum and the orange peal before it was color sanded and buffed...
> 
> Your a painter are you telling me that your cars dont need to be buffed to have a perfect show finish? because if you can then you should be working for chip foose or troy trepainer because even the painters they use have to buff whats painted to get the orange peel out.
> 
> But since I know even your paint jobs have some peal to them ... let your wife know it has nothing to do with the base coat and orange peal is just something that happens every time you spray a car.
> 
> Sure the amount of peal varies but they can all be buffed out to the same perfect finish
> *


I paint and don't get any orange peel and I work for myself. My shit comes out like glass straight out of the booth.


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by Str8 Clownin'_@Nov 18 2005, 09:56 PM~4235605
> *I paint and don't get any orange peel and I work for myself. My shit comes out like glass straight out of the booth.
> *


Then your a damn liar or blind


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 07:50 PM~4235562
> *the only reason I said anything about the escort is because she kept going on and on about the magnum and the orange peal before it was color sanded and buffed...
> 
> Your a painter are you telling me that your cars dont need to be buffed to have a perfect show finish? because if you can then you should be working for chip foose or troy trepainer because even the painters they use have to buff whats painted to get the orange peel out.
> 
> But since I know even your paint jobs have some peal to them ... let your wife know it has nothing to do with the base coat and orange peal is just something that happens every time you spray a car.
> 
> Sure the amount of peal varies but they can all be buffed out to the same perfect finish
> *


No I can't paint anything with out buffing it. But I would be for damn sure that any car that I painted would be sanded and buffed before I took it to a show. Seriously you looked like a moron from 10 feet away. But hell at least your paint matched.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Hey did Pokey sponser the paint?


----------



## Str8 Clownin'

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 05:57 PM~4235610
> *Then your a damn liar or blind
> *


The only thing I sand and buff are the pin stripe lines on a multi stage job. Tell you boys to get rid of there cheap clear and 50 dollar gun and go get the real shit an a new RP if they can handle it.


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 18 2005, 09:58 PM~4235621
> *No I can't paint anything with out buffing it. But I would be for damn sure that any car that I painted would be sanded and buffed before I took it to a show. Seriously you looked like a moron from 10 feet away. But hell at least your paint matched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The paint does match... and normally I would have had it buffed before rolling it out of the paint shop. Unfortunetly the original painter was not good at buffing a car so I brought it to ohio from az with out a color sand and buff that shows was a week after I got here... and did not have the time to get it buffed.

The paint does match but I agree that pic makes the bumper look different from the hood and fender...

only thing I can think of is it looks different since the are seen on the bumper is getting a different angle of light . or the person standing in front of it is casting a shadow which he is


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 08:04 PM~4235658
> *The paint does match... and normally I would have had it buffed before rolling it out of the paint shop. Unfortunetly the original painter was not good at buffing a car so I brought it to ohio from az with out a color sand and buff that shows was a week after I got here... and did not have the time to get it buffed.
> 
> The paint does match but I agree that pic makes the bumper look different from the hood and fender...
> 
> only thing I can think of is it looks different since the are seen on the bumper is getting a different angle of light .
> *


I guess I have to spell it out for you. YOUR CAR IS THE SAME COLOR OF GUMBY. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by Str8 Clownin'_@Nov 18 2005, 10:04 PM~4235650
> *The only thing I sand and buff are the pin stripe lines on a multi stage job. Tell you boys to get rid of there cheap clear and 50 dollar gun and go get the real shit an a new RP if they can handle it.
> *



then I'm glad I wont be using you to paint.... I have never seen a perfect paint job with out it being color sanded and buffed. and again if you are saying you can then you should be a world famous painter making millions a year... because even the people building vehicles for the riddler award, lowrider of the year and any other color sand and buff there cars to get out the peal and give them the perfect finish 


again show something you have built? you keep talking about what you do


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Here Gumby comes with one of his snappy comebacks.


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 18 2005, 10:06 PM~4235670
> *I guess I have to spell it out for you. YOUR CAR IS THE SAME COLOR OF GUMBY. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



well that did make it easier lol.... and yes its close to a match


----------



## Str8 Clownin'

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 06:08 PM~4235690
> *then I'm glad I wont be using you to paint.... I have never seen a perfect paint job with out it being color sanded and buffed. and again if you are saying you can then you should be a world famous painter making millions a year... because even the people building vehicles for the riddler award, lowrider of the year and any other color sand and buff there cars to get out the peal and give them the perfect finish
> again show something you have built? you keep talking about what you do
> *


you must be drunk do you even know what color sanding is. It is when you are sanding on the base coat. Mostly refering back in the day on single stage jobs. But yes there is no peel in my shit. Yeah you helped the painter my ass.


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by Str8 Clownin'_@Nov 18 2005, 10:14 PM~4235737
> *you must be drunk do you even know what color sanding is. It is when you are sanding on the base coat. Mostly refering back in the day on single stage jobs. But yes there is no peel in my shit. Yeah you helped the painter my ass.
> *



Alright you must be lying about being a painter with that statement...

Sure people color sand and buff single stage paint jobs if they even care to take the time to since they just used a cheap gallon of single stage....

Color sanding and buffing also refers to wet sanding and buffing the clear coat...

show something you have built?


----------



## scrape-it

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 08:17 PM~4235757
> *Alright you must be lying about being a painter with that statement...
> 
> Sure people color sand and buff single stage paint jobs if they even care to take the time to since they just used a cheap gallon of single stage....
> 
> Color sanding and buffing also refers to wet sanding and buffing the clear coat...
> 
> show something you have built?
> *


ME? Okay i built this......... :biggrin:


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Nov 18 2005, 10:24 PM~4235806
> *ME? Okay i built this......... :biggrin:
> *


LOL that's awesome.... man I wish I could find the picture of a car I saw on ebay with a wooden body kit all screwed in it was way better then your duct tape and cardboard lol


----------



## scrape-it

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 08:26 PM~4235831
> *LOL that's awesome.... man I wish I could find the picture of a car I saw on ebay with a wooden body kit all screwed in it was way better then your duct tape and cardboard lol
> *


Oh yea?!?!? You think your car is unique, take this! :roflmao:


----------



## Str8 Clownin'

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 06:26 PM~4235831
> *LOL that's awesome.... man I wish I could find the picture of a car I saw on ebay with a wooden body kit all screwed in it was way better then your duct tape and cardboard lol
> *


what are you the me too guy trying to one up everyone!


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Nov 18 2005, 10:31 PM~4235858
> *Oh yea?!?!? You think your car is unique, take this! :roflmao:
> *



HAHA damn man my car aint shit compared to those...LOL were do you find these pics


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by Str8 Clownin'_@Nov 18 2005, 10:33 PM~4235868
> *what are you the me too guy trying to one up everyone!
> *



Post something you've built or go about your buisness you've ran your mouth enough 

I know your full of shit


----------



## Str8 Clownin'

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 06:34 PM~4235874
> *Post something you've built or go about your buisness you've ran your mouth enough
> 
> I know your full of shit
> *


sorry i'm not a hi tech guy like you. i don't know how to get pics to my computer but as soon as my buddy comes buy i'll let you know


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by Str8 Clownin'_@Nov 18 2005, 10:38 PM~4235904
> *sorry i'm not a hi tech guy like you. i don't know how to get pics to my computer but as soon as my buddy comes buy i'll let you know
> *


Let me guess your buddy is also bringing a camera full of pictures he got at a show so you can say one of them is yours


----------



## El Diablo

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 05:51 PM~4235123
> *I never claimed it was a lowrider... but its not a sports compact thats for damn sure...
> 
> Yeah you just might see me around columbus... Are you going to get all puff chested because I called the escort a shit box? right on bro your billy bad ass I can tell
> *



i love the argueing guys so please keep it lol, im having a ball reading this shit, but as far as gumbys car being a sports compact, according to lowrider magazine shows he will be competing against full size lincoln towncars in the fullsize ford catagory, so if we go by lrm standards which seems to be the argument he will compete in a fullsize class, and so will the probe on pg, 14 or so. so if a probe is fullsize then this dodge will be fullsize, end of topic as far as this concerned it is NOT a sport compact.

now resume the war...


----------



## scrape-it

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Nov 18 2005, 08:41 PM~4235922
> *i love the argueing guys so please keep it lol, im having a ball reading this shit, but as far as gumbys car being a sports compact, according to lowrider magazine shows he will be competing against full size lincoln towncars in the fullsize ford catagory, so if we go by lrm standards which seems to be the argument he will compete in a fullsize class, and so will the probe on pg, 14 or so. so if a probe is fullsize then this dodge will be fullsize, end of topic as far as this concerned it is NOT a sport compact.
> 
> now resume the war...
> *


I'm just trying to lighten everybody up, i love disrupting anger
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Nov 18 2005, 10:47 PM~4235961
> *I'm just trying to lighten everybody up, i love disrupting anger
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I'm not angry...buy I have been extremly ammused by the ignorance typed by some.....

the pictures you posted were great and 'i got the humor in them


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 18 2005, 06:03 PM~4234701
> *Do you have an actual 1600 engine because i see the double exhaust pipes? Or is that a T-ed endpipe?
> *


NO I GOT THE 1.5 STILL :uh: BUT SOMEDAY IMMA GET A B18 N CHROME IT OUT THEN PUT IT IN THERE


----------



## Str8 Clownin'

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Nov 18 2005, 06:41 PM~4235922
> *i love the argueing guys so please keep it lol, im having a ball reading this shit, but as far as gumbys car being a sports compact, according to lowrider magazine shows he will be competing against full size lincoln towncars in the fullsize ford catagory, so if we go by lrm standards which seems to be the argument he will compete in a fullsize class, and so will the probe on pg, 14 or so. so if a probe is fullsize then this dodge will be fullsize, end of topic as far as this concerned it is NOT a sport compact.
> 
> now resume the war...
> *


Fuck gumby and that Probe fuckin pole smokers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scrape-it

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 18 2005, 08:49 PM~4235985
> *I'm not angry...buy I have been extremly ammused by the ignorance typed by some.....
> 
> the pictures you posted were great and 'i got the humor in them
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by Str8 Clownin'_@Nov 18 2005, 10:58 PM~4236034
> *Fuck gumby and that Probe fuckin pole smokers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



nothing but talk... I think your the pole smoker here since we all know your not a painter


----------



## El Diablo

> _Originally posted by Str8 Clownin'_@Nov 18 2005, 07:58 PM~4236034
> *Fuck gumby and that Probe fuckin pole smokers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


so uh do you have a lowrider or are you just a cockrider lol?? has your buddy came by to give you sum pix yet, would love to see em, let that badass no orange peel havin ride speek for itself!!!


----------



## El Diablo

who?? patburke!! WHO?? pat burke!!!


----------



## scrape-it

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Nov 18 2005, 08:58 PM~4236033
> *NO I GOT THE 1.5 STILL :uh:  BUT SOMEDAY IMMA GET A B18 N CHROME IT OUT THEN PUT IT IN THERE
> *


Hey man you taking the civic to dropfest next year?


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 18 2005, 07:17 PM~4235311
> *loooks like the problem here, is people calling there ricers, tuners and customs. lowriders.... that they are not.  there is a few on these pages that im diggin, but they have wires.white walls, flakes, pinstriping and so on.
> not body kits, solid wheels and fart cans....  you are on a lowrider web site, so expect some bad comments.
> but all int he end, if it makes you happy, cool. but try to keep the lables right
> *


----------



## Str8 Clownin'

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Nov 18 2005, 07:01 PM~4236061
> *who?? patburke!! WHO?? pat burke!!!
> *


Ain't Pat Burke one of you pole smokin kentucky fucks


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Nov 18 2005, 09:02 PM~4236066
> *Hey man you taking the civic to dropfest next year?
> *


maybe :dunno:


----------



## mrrottontreetz

wow no more fighting


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gumby

Never was a fight.. Just a few people who thought preferance was a good basis for an insult....


----------



## scrape-it

:biggrin:


----------



## scrape-it

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gumby

Man your killing me with these pics you keep positing lol


----------



## scrape-it

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 20 2005, 08:04 PM~4245267
> *Man your killing me with these pics you keep positing lol
> *


My halloween costume.....


----------



## Low61Mom

I don't know how you can say my car is stock, There is nothing stock about this car! And as you can see from my paint pics, no orange peel. Even thou my husband painted it, I did most of the wet sanding and prep work....with manicured fingernails...now that is dedication.

And I posted the pic of my car doing a dog leg because she is telling you....PISS ON YOU AND YOUR DODGE. :roflmao:

If my car was just an Escort, then I wouldn't have been able to get collector car insurance with a policy valuing the car at $20,000. so :tongue: 

As you can see my setup is not crap either, I had polished stainless hardlines.

I just think your jealous because a GIRL has a better car than you. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Low61Mom

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Nov 18 2005, 11:29 AM~4231611
> *I found a pic of the head rest
> *


I think I see where you are talking about crooked seams, that is not crooked it is an indentation of the headrest.....my aunt did my interior and she has been doing upolstry for 30 years. If she did bad work she wouldn't be doing work for some of the biggest companies around here. If this is the only thing you are nit pickin at then you have problems. And as far as tweed being popular...I don't care, the reason I picked tweed was for the durability and the cleaness of the style. I don't need suede to keep my candy ass comfey.


----------



## El Diablo

MORE EURO PIX AND LESS BITCHING!!! please


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Nov 21 2005, 09:53 AM~4247531
> *I don't know how you can say my car is stock, There is nothing stock about this car!  And as you can see from my paint pics, no orange peel.  Even thou my husband painted it, I did most of the wet sanding and prep work....with manicured fingernails...now that is dedication.
> 
> And I posted the pic of my car doing a dog leg because she is telling you....PISS ON YOU AND YOUR DODGE. :roflmao:
> 
> If my car was just an Escort, then I wouldn't have been able to get collector car insurance with a policy valuing the car at $20,000. so  :tongue:
> 
> As you can see my setup is not crap either, I had polished stainless hardlines.
> 
> I just think your jealous because a GIRL has a better car than you. :0  :biggrin:
> *


Alright you crack me up.... Your husband already stated even he has to color sand and buff cars to remove the orange peel..... And I already told you that had not been done on my car by ass in the grass ...So I'm not sure what your getting at...

Next collector car insurance is what some companies classify the additional coverage for custom vehicles....Trust me its just an escort nothing worth collecting.

3rd your car is nothing special.... when you get some more stuff done then you can come talk....My car also 3 wheels except it does not need the weight of the motor to make it happen... Hell its not even chained


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Nov 21 2005, 10:17 AM~4247580
> *I think I see where you are talking about crooked seams, that is not crooked it is an indentation of the headrest.....my aunt did my interior and she has been doing upolstry for 30 years.  If she did bad work she wouldn't be doing work for some of the biggest companies around here.  If this is the only thing you are nit pickin at then you have problems.  And as far as tweed being popular...I don't care, the reason I picked tweed was for the durability and the cleaness of the style.  I don't need suede to keep my candy ass comfey.
> *



No they are definetly crooked in allot of places... And if its also indented up at the tops then your aunt must do great work because a skilled upholster stitches foam to the back side of the material eliminating imprerfections such as the indentation...

As far as nitpiking I could also bring mention to the fact that your paint is chipping in the hatch jamb... or the fact the your hardline bends and not uniform from one pump to the other. 

But I did not even bring mention to your car until you nitpicked part of my car, apart that had not even been done at the time you saw it... And then claimed that if it the flake had been sprayed with intercoat clear it would not have had orange peal... and it intercoat clear was used to spray the flake.... orange peal has nothing to do with the base coat, it happens when the clear is sprayed... You also claimed that your husband can paint with out orange peal, when he got on here saying that he even gets orange peal.... Maybe you should let your husband speak for his work and not nitpick something that you know nothing about.


----------



## Low61Mom

I don't know WTF you are talking about....crooked seams where! And if you don't believe me about my insurance policy call Hagerty and ask them. I didn't say me husband didn't wet sand my car, all I was saying was he doesn't have to wet sand it and then clear it. when he sprays the flake, he sprays in DBC 500 so the flake does not stand up, so the only time it needs wet sanded is at the end. I wouldn't of taken my car to a show with orange peel, that is all we are saying. Dude, I could have done any car of my choice, but I chose to do the car I had bought when I was 19, that was my first car I bought with my own money. Besides I also have the '61, now you can't even compare that car to yours.....no comparison.


----------



## Low61Mom

All I can say is I will see your ass at Ass in the Grass next year. :0 And if you have big enough balls, you can bring that rice shit to Indy's Lowrider show.


----------



## Low61Mom

The paint is not chipped, that is the latch for the hatch, you are the stupidest moron I have ever talked to. You don't know a damn thing about cars.


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Nov 21 2005, 11:17 AM~4247719
> *All I can say is I will see your ass at Ass in the Grass next year.  :0  And if you have big enough balls, you can bring that rice shit to Indy's Lowrider show.
> *



Its funny how upset you and your husband get about true statements ... When your the one who started running your mouth.... if you cant take, then dont talk shit because it can come back ...

I doubt you will see me at ass in the grass next year... That show is a joke rumor also has it that it wont be held..... next year I will be in tenessee for a show I should have gone to this past year


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Nov 21 2005, 11:20 AM~4247731
> *The paint is not chipped, that is the latch for the hatch, you are the stupidest moron I have ever talked to.  You don't know a damn thing about cars.
> *


So your latch is on the drivers side jamb? funny it looks like its in the center... and the chip is on the drivers side jamb


----------



## Low61Mom

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 21 2005, 09:21 AM~4247732
> *Its funny how upset you and your husband get about true statements ... When your the one who started running your mouth.... if you cant take, then dont talk shit because it can come back ...
> 
> I doubt you will see me at ass in the grass next year... That show is a joke rumor also has it that it wont be held..... next year I will be in tenessee for a show I should have gone to this past year
> *



I believe that show is for ricer imports.....thats right up your alley


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Nov 21 2005, 02:53 PM~4247531
> *If my car was just an Escort, then I wouldn't have been able to get collector car insurance with a policy valuing the car at $20,000. so  :tongue:
> 
> *





:uh:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 21 2005, 09:22 AM~4247741
> *So your latch is on the drivers side jamb?  funny it looks like its in the center... and the chip is on the drivers side jamb
> 
> *












You sure do know what your talking about............:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 21 2005, 11:28 AM~4247767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure do know what your talking about............:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Let me guess that huge silver chip is a graphic you left on purpose?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

I drive a dodge and I have sponsers. See them there all on my window.:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 21 2005, 09:30 AM~4247777
> *Let me guess that huge silver chip is a graphic you left on purpose?
> *


The kandy isn't over silver dumbass.


Here is your new avatar.


----------



## Low61Mom

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 21 2005, 09:30 AM~4247777
> *Let me guess that huge silver chip is a graphic you left on purpose?
> *


If you look on the other side, the same piece is in the same place. You are such an idiot. why would I post a pic of my paint with a chip that is so obvious. :uh:


----------



## Low61Mom

The cars original color was white, if that was a chip I think you could tell. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Low61Mom

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 21 2005, 09:26 AM~4247760
> *:uh:
> *



I didn't pull your chain :uh:


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 21 2005, 11:32 AM~4247783
> *I drive a dodge and I have sponsers. See them there all on my window.:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dont be jealous because you have to pay for your parts.....

For some reason you think thats an insult... That would be like me saying your such a dumb painter you actually accept money for your work...


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Nov 21 2005, 11:26 AM~4247758
> *I believe that show is for ricer imports.....thats right up your alley
> *


You crack me up your so ignorant you think there are two styles... in your opinion there are only lowriders and import ricers.... well your missing a huge group of customs..


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 21 2005, 09:44 AM~4247845
> *Dont be jealous because you have to pay for your parts.....
> 
> For some reason you think thats an insult... That would be like me saying your such a dumb painter you actually accept money for your work...
> *


Nah its an insult because you got all the dumb stickers on your windows. Its almost like a check list for theives. :roflmao: :roflmao: 

And for everyones viewing pleasure while we are waiting for another one of your dumbass coments:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Wait before anyone says anthing just look what gumby was doing last night.


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Nov 21 2005, 04:42 PM~4247839
> *I didn't pull your chain :uh:
> *





well to be honest im getting kinda annoyed by your posts......theres a difference between being proud of your car and braggin......you act like its the best euro ever build, get over yourself, its a blue escort with wheels and a basic looking setup..............

you can have a discussion, but you and youre husband are just acting like little kids by posting stupid comments you know aint true and stupid pictures, kinda ruins to the topic if you ask me.......


----------



## furburger

damn these euro cars cause alot of fighting...


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 21 2005, 11:48 AM~4247855
> *Nah its an insult because you got all the dumb stickers on your windows. Its almost like a check list for theives. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> And for everyones viewing pleasure while we are waiting for another one of your dumbass coments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Well thats one of the great things about sponsors they provide you with the best security system on the market.. Trust me I did the install the stereo could not be taken before I made it out to were I parked..... And if it was, it's replaced by sponsors so I dont even have to claim it.

If you dont want people to use a shop logo when you paint the cars your an idiot because advertising is great for buisness


----------



## Low61Mom

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 21 2005, 09:53 AM~4247879
> *Well thats one of the great things about sponsors they provide you with the best security system on the market.. Trust me I did the install the stereo could not be taken before I made it out to were I parked..... And if it was, it's replaced by sponsors so I dont even have to claim it.
> 
> If you dont want people to use a shop logo when you paint the cars your an idiot because advertising is great for buisness
> *


He doesn' run a shop, he is talented and does it for a hobby. We have real jobs, by the way what do you do?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 21 2005, 09:53 AM~4247874
> *well to be honest im getting kinda annoyed by your posts......theres a difference between being proud of your car and braggin......you act like its the best euro ever build, get over yourself, its a blue escort with wheels and a basic looking setup..............
> 
> you can have a discussion, but you and youre husband are just acting like little kids by posting stupid comments you know aint true and stupid pictures, kinda ruins to the topic if you ask me.......
> *


And you would know because your in Europe. :uh:


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 21 2005, 04:56 PM~4247894
> *And you would know because your in Europe. :uh:
> *




hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha :uh: 




You`d be suprised what i know


----------



## Low61Mom

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 21 2005, 09:53 AM~4247874
> *well to be honest im getting kinda annoyed by your posts......theres a difference between being proud of your car and braggin......you act like its the best euro ever build, get over yourself, its a blue escort with wheels and a basic looking setup..............
> 
> you can have a discussion, but you and youre husband are just acting like little kids by posting stupid comments you know aint true and stupid pictures, kinda ruins to the topic if you ask me.......
> *



I never bragged about my car, it's called defending. And if my setup is so basic, let me se yours. Now when the impala gets finished then I will brag. The topic was ruined from the start, because Euros get no respect on LayItLow.


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Nov 21 2005, 11:56 AM~4247889
> *He doesn' run a shop, he is talented and does it for a hobby.  We have real jobs, by the way what do you do?
> *



Actually I'm a sales manager for a home remodeling company... I will leave the name and salary out of it since its not important... And I must be real talented with this hobby of mine because even the manufacters of custom parts recognize me and give me free stuff every year so that I am building a vehicle with there products.

By the way are you ever going to bring up a valid point to your dumb posts or are you just going to keep bringing up more stuff that has nothing to do with anything?


----------



## Low61Mom

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 21 2005, 10:01 AM~4247909
> *Actually I'm a sales manager for a home remodeling company... I will leave the name and salary out of it since its not important... And I must be real talented with this hobby of mine because even the manufacters of custom parts recognize me and give me free stuff every year so that I am building a vehicle with there products.
> 
> By the way are you ever going to bring up a valid point to your dumb posts or are you just going to keep bringing up more stuff that has nothing to do with anything?
> *



Now I understand......typical salesman


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Nov 21 2005, 11:59 AM~4247905
> *I never bragged about my car, it's called defending.  And if my setup is so basic, let me se yours.  Now when the impala gets finished then I will brag.  The topic was ruined from the start, because Euros get no respect on LayItLow.
> *



They get no respect because of members like you insulting any thing and everything with out cause...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 21 2005, 10:01 AM~4247909
> *Actually I'm a sales manager for a home remodeling company... I will leave the name and salary out of it since its not important... And I must be real talented with this hobby of mine because even the manufacters of custom parts recognize me and give me free stuff every year so that I am building a vehicle with there products.
> 
> By the way are you ever going to bring up a valid point to your dumb posts or are you just going to keep bringing up more stuff that has nothing to do with anything?
> *


Nope. Because you have already made yourself like an ass.


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Nov 21 2005, 04:59 PM~4247905
> *I never bragged about my car, it's called defending.  And if my setup is so basic, let me se yours.  Now when the impala gets finished then I will brag.  The topic was ruined from the start, because Euros get no respect on LayItLow.
> *




cant do isnt completely done yet.


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Nov 21 2005, 12:02 PM~4247914
> *Now I understand......typical salesman
> *


And from your post's I guess I should understand that they are coming from two uneducated individuals. And probably will never make any sense or have a point


----------



## Low61Mom

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 21 2005, 10:08 AM~4247945
> *And from your post's I guess I should understand that they are coming from two uneducated individuals. And probably will never make any sense or have a point
> *


Uneducated.....I am an Accountant with a four year degree and he is a CAD Draftsman with a college degree also.


----------



## Low61Mom

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 21 2005, 10:03 AM~4247924
> *cant do isnt completely done yet.
> *



Then fermez votre bouche


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Gumby says my car three wheels without chains. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juandik

DO YOU SEE THE DRAMA THIS CAR CAUSES? :roflmao: 

you guys really should let this go ...you love the car and that is what matters.


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Nov 21 2005, 05:10 PM~4247959
> *Then fermez votre bouche
> *




i dunno what that means, but i do know its alot nicer then what you have, ill get back on that in a few weeks to proof my point


----------



## Low61Mom

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 21 2005, 12:06 PM~4248546
> *i dunno what that means, but i do know its alot nicer then what you have, ill get back on that in a few weeks to proof my point
> *


its french for shut your mouth


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 21 2005, 12:06 PM~4248546
> *i dunno what that means, but i do know its alot nicer then what you have, ill get back on that in a few weeks to proof my point
> *


And your the expert you would know.

And why are you even compairing the two?


----------



## Joost....

i dunno im just form europe :uh:


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 21 2005, 02:49 PM~4248792
> *And your the expert you would know.
> 
> And why are you even compairing the two?
> *



Do the two of you just look for things to argue with others about? Is it some form of counseling that lets you be alright at home?

And I have not seen anything grand out of the two of you to warrent the shit talking that both of you start... Sure I have been following back but I never started just slamming someone as you do...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 21 2005, 02:27 PM~4249464
> *Do the two of you just look for things to argue with others about? Is it some form of counseling that lets you be alright at home?
> 
> And I have not seen anything grand out of the two of you to warrent the shit talking that both of you start... Sure I have been following back but I never started just slamming someone as you do...
> *


Well when you say stuff like I don't like wire wheels & kandy paint with patterns..............................


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 21 2005, 04:30 PM~4249488
> *Well when you say stuff like I don't like wire wheels & kandy paint with patterns..............................
> *


I said I dont like it but when its done right I can look at it and respect the style.....You dont have to like the look to appreciate the quality of something... And again its respectable just like all the others but you keep slamming those styles

and by being done right I just meant the quality of the paint and finish... Meaning the windows and molding don't have over spray things like that


----------



## purpl7duece

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Nov 21 2005, 11:25 AM~4248651
> *its french for shut your mouth
> *


You guys are ignorant, VERY immature, and flat out give a bad name to the sport. Joost and Gumby are explaining to you why and all you do is post pictures of Gumby and Pokey? I'm sad to see that there are people like you in the sport. That Escort has nothing on the Magnum. NOTHING!!! I have to admit I don't like the new paint on the Magnum but it is probably far better quality than yours. His painter has been featured in magazines. Have you? Besides lil pics in lowrider, which Macco probably even has. I'm talkin bout feature/cover vehicles.


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Nov 21 2005, 04:52 PM~4249631
> *You guys are ignorant, VERY immature, and flat out give a bad name to the sport. Joost and Gumby are explaining to you why and all you do is post pictures of Gumby and Pokey? I'm sad to see that there are people like you in the sport. That Escort has nothing on the Magnum. NOTHING!!! I have to admit I don't like the new paint on the Magnum but it is probably far better quality than yours. His painter has been featured in magazines. Have you? Besides lil pics in lowrider, which Macco probably even has. I'm talkin bout feature/cover vehicles.
> *


Thank you I am happy to know I have explained my self were atleast one person see's were I am coming from...


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Nov 21 2005, 02:52 PM~4249631
> *You guys are ignorant, VERY immature, and flat out give a bad name to the sport. Joost and Gumby are explaining to you why and all you do is post pictures of Gumby and Pokey? I'm sad to see that there are people like you in the sport. That Escort has nothing on the Magnum. NOTHING!!! I have to admit I don't like the new paint on the Magnum but it is probably far better quality than yours. His painter has been featured in magazines. Have you? Besides lil pics in lowrider, which Macco probably even has. I'm talkin bout feature/cover vehicles.
> *


----------



## purpl7duece

That's as funny as your Civic taking any awards.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Nov 21 2005, 03:10 PM~4249751
> *That's as funny as your Civic taking any awards.
> *


Did you just get done saying that we were imature and we give lowriding a bad name? Then you turn around and say something like that. :uh:


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 21 2005, 05:28 PM~4249882
> *Did you just get done saying that we were imature and we give lowriding a bad name? Then you turn around and say something like that. :uh:
> *



I think he had a few questions for you in his first post....but you usually avoid those...


----------



## purpl7duece

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 21 2005, 02:28 PM~4249882
> *Did you just get done saying that we were imature and we give lowriding a bad name? Then you turn around and say something like that. :uh:
> *


Sometimes it's the only way to reach people like you.


----------



## Low61Mom

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Nov 21 2005, 02:52 PM~4249631
> *You guys are ignorant, VERY immature, and flat out give a bad name to the sport. Joost and Gumby are explaining to you why and all you do is post pictures of Gumby and Pokey? I'm sad to see that there are people like you in the sport. That Escort has nothing on the Magnum. NOTHING!!! I have to admit I don't like the new paint on the Magnum but it is probably far better quality than yours. His painter has been featured in magazines. Have you? Besides lil pics in lowrider, which Macco probably even has. I'm talkin bout feature/cover vehicles.
> *


My car wasn't out this summer because the interior and suspension was getting finished....so how could it be in magazines....just because he had a big name painter just means he spent more money.


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Nov 21 2005, 05:36 PM~4249924
> *My car wasn't out this summer because the interior and suspension was getting finished....so how could it be in magazines....just because he had a big name painter just means he spent more money.
> *


Actually I spent 0$ and my painter is not a big name... He has completed several feature vehicles that have gotten features/covers but he is building up to be a big name....

so you can keep assumeing


----------



## Low61Mom

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 21 2005, 03:33 PM~4249899
> *I think he had a few questions for you in his first post....but you usually avoid those...
> *


Now your going to be a bad ass because you have someone agreeing with you. I am finished arguing....your car is ugly and you think mine is, so just leave it at that and be finished with it. I hope to see you next summer.


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Nov 21 2005, 05:39 PM~4249939
> *Now your going to be a bad ass because you have someone agreeing with you. I am finished arguing....your car is ugly and you think mine is, so just leave it at that and be finished with it.  I hope to see you next summer.
> *


What does that mean? are you going to have your husband get bad in person? Or are you going to try and get in my class so you can watch me walk away with 1st while you wait for you name to be called?


----------



## Low61Mom

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Nov 21 2005, 02:52 PM~4249631
> *You guys are ignorant, VERY immature, and flat out give a bad name to the sport. Joost and Gumby are explaining to you why and all you do is post pictures of Gumby and Pokey? I'm sad to see that there are people like you in the sport. That Escort has nothing on the Magnum. NOTHING!!! I have to admit I don't like the new paint on the Magnum but it is probably far better quality than yours. His painter has been featured in magazines. Have you? Besides lil pics in lowrider, which Macco probably even has. I'm talkin bout feature/cover vehicles.
> *


the magnum and the escort are two different types of cars....the magnum is shitbox, custom--whatever and mine is a euro lowrider.


----------



## Low61Mom

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 21 2005, 03:41 PM~4249955
> *What does that mean? are you going to have your husband get bad in person? Or are you going to try and get in my class so you can watch me walk away with 1st while you wait for you name to be called?
> *


I don't need my husband to fight my battles....I will take your ass myself....we won't even be in the same class..dumbass


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Nov 21 2005, 05:42 PM~4249962
> *I don't need my husband to fight my battles....I will take your ass myself....we won't even be in the same class..dumbass
> *



Thats mature because you insulted my car and all I did is comment on the quality of work done to your's... So lets fight about it yeah thats the way... Thats why the custom car world has a bad name ingorant people like you....

And if you read what I wrote I said or are you going to try getting in my class...


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Nov 21 2005, 10:41 PM~4249958
> *the magnum and the escort are two different types of cars....the magnum is shitbox, custom--whatever and mine is a euro lowrider.
> *





:uh:


----------



## Low61Mom

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 21 2005, 03:47 PM~4249991
> *Thats mature because you insulted my car and all I did is comment on the quality of work done to your's... So lets fight about it yeah thats the way... Thats why the custom car world has a bad name ingorant people like you....
> 
> And if you read what I wrote I said or are you going to try getting in my class...
> *


You can't comment of my quality if you have never seen it in person......I saw your peeeeeelllllllllllll in person as it drove by, it looked like a fat women's ass. I'm tired of your stupid shit....you know nothing about paint,cars anything.....I am done with you....your nothing but a dumbass salesman who calls himself Gumby and talks bad about lowriders in a lowrider forum.. I said Good Day!

I have spoken.....GoodBye until '06


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Nov 21 2005, 05:41 PM~4249958
> *the magnum and the escort are two different types of cars....the magnum is shitbox, custom--whatever and mine is a euro lowrider.
> *



Whats funny is this is your response to him asking what magazines your husband has been featured in... Also the type of car has nothing to do with quality and mods done to it or the features it gains... So you can keep making excuses but most of us see them for exactly that excuses


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Nov 21 2005, 05:51 PM~4250020
> *You can't comment of my quality if you have never seen it in person......I saw your peeeeeelllllllllllll in person as it drove by, it looked like a fat women's ass. I'm tired of your stupid shit....you know nothing about paint,cars anything.....I am done with you....your nothing but a dumbass salesman who calls himself Gumby and talks bad about lowriders in a lowrider forum..  I said Good Day!
> 
> I have spoken.....GoodBye until '06
> *


Your the typical chick who rides her husbands coat tails... You think you have a right to talk about it because he does it but you dont realize you give him a bad name... And you also know allot less then you think you do..

I have already said that at that show I had orange peal... But it has since been color sanded and buffed... But all you can do is go back to that one day...

Your seats dont have a straight set of stitches and your hardline is not bent at equal angles... that refers directly to the quality of the finished product... if my seats looked like that I would have told todd to redo them before I left... If my hardling was that noticable I would have rebent it and thrown that piece out.

But I would be happy along with allot of members if you did stay gone until 2006 or 2025 for that matter


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Nov 14 2005, 10:38 AM~4202002
> *Who painted your car?  I think I recall you having some serious orange peel going on..sorry, call as I see it
> *


This is what was said and you blew it way out of proportion! You came off like you were the superior car builder with the coment about how people are building there struts. And your car had some major orange peal I saw it at ass in the grass and I wish I would have had taken a picture of it now.


----------



## purpl7duece

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 21 2005, 03:02 PM~4250122
> *This is what was said and you blew it way out of proportion! You came off like you were the superior car builder with the coment about how people are building there struts. And your car had some major orange peal I saw it at ass in the grass and I wish I would have had taken a picture of it now.
> *


Oh and your 61 looks like shit!!!

I'll refer to this post right after your next post.


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 17 2005, 07:03 PM~4226605
> *Well what your calling is a freshly painted car with 3lbs of flake. it was painted cleared sanded and cleared again, it had not been color sanded or buffed yet. So if you can see any orange peel now that its been finished go for it...
> 
> Hey good looking out though.. I have to appreciate those untrained eyes looking for a flaw... and when they find one so obvious they cant even figure out its probably because it has not been completed yet.
> 
> Oh and to steal a line from you that was used ealier in this thread... When you get to my level with your escort we can talk
> *


this was my respose.. so if thats going off then I guess we have a different view


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Nov 18 2005, 10:15 AM~4230535
> *That's great.....but these cars that you are showing are not euro lowriders.....a lowrider has wires, white wall tires, and juice.  Just because you put juice on something doesn't make it a lowrider.
> 
> To Gumby, I know about paint, my husband does it for a hobby.  If whoever painted your car used intercoat clear for the flake then it would not of had orange peel.  My car has three different types of flake, plus there is some under the Kandy and over the Kandy and I had no orange peel.  Next time ask my husband to paint your car. :0
> *



And this was her 1 of response to that.... Can you tell me how intercoat clear has anything to do with orange peal? And how its worth putting down the painter who obviously does great jobs 

After that yeah it was on to calling flaws on the escort


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 21 2005, 06:02 PM~4250122
> *This is what was said and you blew it way out of proportion! You came off like you were the superior car builder with the coment about how people are building there struts. And your car had some major orange peal I saw it at ass in the grass and I wish I would have had taken a picture of it now.
> *


Do you know how to do strut hydraulics? if you do then you would know most of the examples shown of struts are extremly dangerous... Yes I am suprised people run suspensions like they are because they are so dangerous..... 

I am atleast nailing down factual statements instead of just trying to be a dick and insulting something known as preferance....


----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## purpl7duece

> *Member No.: 9,391
> Joined: Sep 2003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(purpl7duece @ Nov 21 2005, 04:06 PM) \*
> Oh and your 61 looks like shit!!!
> 
> I'll refer to this post right after your next post.
> 
> 
> Which one?
> 
> They are both unrestored and they both are 44 years old. Your really wanting to get get into the argument aren't you. I take it your are friends with Gumby?*


Nope not friends. This is where my previous post comes into play. They all look like garbage once you start but what matters is the final outcome. I know your 61 will look good. You are clowin him cause his car had orange peel. Who's car doesn;t after getting painted? I've seen $15,000 paintjobs have orange peel before beinng wet sanded. So lay off on the fuckin orange peel it's stupid to complain about it.


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 21 2005, 05:28 PM~4249882
> *Did you just get done saying that we were imature and we give lowriding a bad name? Then you turn around and say something like that. :uh:
> *


So do you think your giving the scene a good name by sending PM's and threatening people? Way to go punk... I have been pretty cool but taking steps like that make me think your trying to intimidate me and what I have to say is give me a call since you PM'd me my phone number and address and then cruise on up and you can do what ever it is you planned on....

Your a big man let me tell you, you have to threaten someone so that they dont talk shit about your escort and that loud mouth of a wife you have... I have been pretty cool with keeping things civil up until this point. But if you think threats work then all I can say is BRING IT .

You should get your wife's mouth in check when she starts throwing insults and then know one will have to tell her what a tird the escort is...

I'm sorry to anyone else that has to read this but I find it amussing that he will PM me my address and phone number and throw out a threat with it.... here it is in public now ....What were you trying to accomplish by it?


----------



## Joost....

damn thats sad :uh:


----------



## El Diablo

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Nov 21 2005, 02:41 PM~4249958
> *the magnum and the escort are two different types of cars....the magnum is shitbox, custom--whatever and mine is a euro lowrider.
> *


uh i dont know what you think what a euro lowrider is but....... i remember the mag euro lowrider and i seen cars just like the magnum in there reppin it for tha euro scene, no your car maybe have been a euro in like i dont know...... 1989?? now back then you had a euro lil lady, but now days its different times change. and as far as your badass 61s go, i aint seen shit badass yet, when you get it done then talk about, dont throw it out there now. gumbys is finished the 61 aint. man these people, give respect where respect is due, your car is nice euromom, but give credit to kermit... i mean gumby.lol he does have a nice ride. your style or not it is nice.

does your escort compete in the sport compact at lowrider?? if not im sure gumby would love to come out to indy this year, you guys WILL be in the same class, they will choose the class for you, and he will be competing against all the big body fords, lincoln etc, 90 and up, i know this because we have already been there and done that last year, which we had no problem winning first in, but thats another story about a another EURO LOWRIDER ON 19S WITH JUICE!!


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Nov 22 2005, 11:42 AM~4254515
> *uh i dont know what you think what a euro lowrider is but....... i remember the mag euro lowrider and i seen cars just like the magnum in there reppin it for tha euro scene, no your car maybe have been a euro in like i dont know......  1989??  now back then you had a euro lil lady, but now days its different times change.  and as far as your badass 61s go, i aint seen shit badass yet, when you get it done then talk about, dont throw it out there now. gumbys is finished the 61 aint.  man these people,  give respect where respect is due, your car is nice euromom, but give credit to kermit... i mean gumby.lol  he does have a nice ride.  your style or not it is nice.
> 
> does your escort compete in the sport compact at lowrider?? if not im sure gumby would love to come out to indy this year, you guys WILL be in the same class, they will choose the class for you, and he will be competing against all the big body fords, lincoln etc, 90 and up, i know this because we have already been there and done that last year, which we had no problem winning first in, but thats another story about a another EURO LOWRIDER ON 19S WITH JUICE!!
> *



So when is this show in indy? I would love to go considering shows are all about meeting new people and I'm sure there are a few off of here that I would not mind meeting that will be at the show...

Any info on it would be cool


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 22 2005, 11:15 AM~4254422
> *So do you think your giving the scene a good name by sending PM's and threatening people? Way to go punk... I have been pretty cool but taking steps like that make me think your trying to intimidate me and what I have to say is give me a call since you PM'd me my phone number and address and then cruise on up and you can do what ever it is you planned on....
> 
> Your a big man let me tell you, you have to threaten someone so that they dont talk shit about your escort and that loud mouth of a wife you have... I have been pretty cool with keeping things civil up until this point. But if you think threats work then all I can say is BRING IT .
> 
> You should get your wife's mouth in check when she starts throwing insults and then know one will have to tell her what a tird the escort is...
> 
> I'm sorry to anyone else that has to read this but I find it amussing that he will PM me my address and phone number and throw out a threat with it.... here it is in public now ....What were you trying to accomplish by it?
> *


Yo maybe your taken things way to serious on here homes. Its the internet you know. Your running your mouth too.


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by Street Hustler_@Nov 22 2005, 12:48 PM~4254923
> *Yo maybe your taken things way to serious on here homes. Its the internet you know. Your running your mouth too.
> *


How would you take it when someone pm's you your address and phone number? internet or not its a punk move threatening someone because you talked shit and they responded.....

61impalaon3 needs to get his chick in check so shit like this does not happen... Never once did I say anything to her until she started running her mouth... So any thing that came back verbally to her was well deserved


----------



## El Diablo

indy lrm show, apr 23 if im not mistaken at the indianapolis fair grounds. depends on what your into, but this is one of our biggest shows of the year, and i think your car would do good out there, and what a better way to have a showdown of competion between a euro, and well, a euro lol, than rite on the battlefield of an official lowrider magazine show. the only one we got here on the east coast anymore is indy, all the rest are mini truck shows which i like personally even though i drive a cutlass. but i would still like to see chi-town and carolina lrm shows come back.


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Nov 22 2005, 12:58 PM~4254987
> *indy lrm show, apr 23 if im not mistaken at the indianapolis fair grounds.  depends on what your into, but this is one of our biggest shows of the year, and i think your car would do good out there, and what a better way to have a showdown of competion between a euro, and well, a euro lol,  than rite on the battlefield of an official lowrider magazine show. the only one we got here on the east coast anymore is indy, all the rest are mini truck shows which i like personally even though i drive a cutlass.  but i would still like to see chi-town and carolina lrm shows come back.
> *


I like any and all show's.... You can't only take idea's from one style or eventually everything is going to be the same... Plus, you go show at another style and make friends and soon enough there coming to the typical mini truckin shows changing up what is normally seen at each show


----------



## Guest

Your competition at indy.......good luck placing.


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by Street Hustler_@Nov 22 2005, 01:16 PM~4255096
> *Your competition at indy.......good luck placing.
> *


I'm not real worried about placing... I throw away most of the trophies except for the cool plaques and besides showing is about the people you meet not the trophies you take... If anyone is worried about an award I will bring a few of mine and you can take the one you want.


----------



## El Diablo

Miami, Fl February 12 Fair & Expo Center
Phoenix, AZ March 5 Arizona State Fairgrounds
Tampa, FL April 2 Florida State Fairgrounds
San Bernardino, CA April 9 National Orange Show
Indianapolis, IN April 23 Indiana State Fairgrounds
San Antonio, TX May 21 Alamodome
San Diego, CA June 25 QualComm Stadium
Denver, CO July 9 Denver Coliseum
Houston, TX July 30 Reliant Arena
Portland, OR August 6 Portland Expo Center
Northern California August 27 San Mateo County Expo Center
Las Vegas, NV October 8 Cashman Field Center 


here ya go gumby, hope to see ya there. you and your homies can hang with us if ya want


----------



## El Diablo

> _Originally posted by Street Hustler_@Nov 22 2005, 10:16 AM~4255096
> *Your competition at indy.......good luck placing.
> *


we interveiwed the guy who owned this car on video,(he new absolutly nothing about the car by the way) and he said he wasnt competing he was exihibition, he didnt get his car done in time to register or sum bullshit. this was really nice by the way, but the owner was a rich idiot. he didnt answer one question we ask the guy. all he could say was, he dropped the car off and it came back badass, which he wasnt lieing about lol. this thing has a freekin water fountain from front to back inside the car amongst a ton of other things.


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Nov 22 2005, 01:26 PM~4255162
> *Miami, Fl February 12 Fair & Expo Center
> Phoenix, AZ March 5 Arizona State Fairgrounds
> Tampa, FL April 2 Florida State Fairgrounds
> San Bernardino, CA April 9 National Orange Show
> Indianapolis, IN April 23 Indiana State Fairgrounds
> San Antonio, TX May 21 Alamodome
> San Diego, CA June 25 QualComm Stadium
> Denver, CO July 9 Denver Coliseum
> Houston, TX July 30 Reliant Arena
> Portland, OR August 6 Portland Expo Center
> Northern California August 27 San Mateo County Expo Center
> Las Vegas, NV October 8 Cashman Field Center
> here ya go gumby, hope to see ya there. you and your homies can hang with us if ya want
> *


Sounds good bro and I will take you up on that offer to hang out at the show.


----------



## 314_swangin_soon

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 22 2005, 10:42 AM~4255248
> *Sounds good bro and I will take you up on that offer to hang out at the show.
> *


 i saw yo azz flyin thru st.louis going down highway 70 like u stole sumtin...lol..nice paint job!


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by 314_swangin_soon_@Nov 22 2005, 01:48 PM~4255278
> *i saw yo azz flyin thru st.louis going down highway 70 like u stole sumtin...lol..nice paint job!
> *


That was either going to or coming from Las Vegas for SEMA... if you saw me going towards kansas then we had just finished the car 4hrs behind scheduale and had to be in las vegas by noon sunday to win a bet. And also to get into my booth on time


----------



## El Diablo

that sema shit is big tyme shit, we are doing a jeep and hopefully gettin to sema next year, well see how it all works out. and as far as indy goes sounds great, ill stay in contact on this, how many rides would they be?? we may have 12-13 maybe more if all goes well.


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Nov 22 2005, 02:01 PM~4255370
> *that sema shit is big tyme shit, we are doing a jeep and hopefully gettin to sema next year, well see how it all works out.  and as far as indy goes sounds great, ill stay in contact on this, how many rides would they be?? we may have 12-13 maybe more if all goes well.
> *



It would probably be just me.. My car club is based in phx and so cal so unless I grow the ohio chapter it will only be my car.

Yeah sema is huge... once you have you have confirmed a booth everyone will donate equipment to the ride... I'm working on a free car next year for one of the manufactuers


----------



## Low61Mom

I am sorry for getting things out of hand and ruining the post......me and Gumby have come to a truce. No more bad stuff about my Escort, she is very sensitive. :biggrin:


----------



## purpl7duece

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Nov 22 2005, 12:58 PM~4256142
> *I am sorry for getting things out of hand and ruining the post......me and Gumby have come to a truce.  No more bad stuff about my Escort, she is very sensitive. :biggrin:
> *


Good stuff guys!!


----------



## Low61Mom

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Nov 22 2005, 02:09 PM~4256266
> *Good stuff guys!!
> *



Thank You..Thank You Very Much :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Joost....




----------



## 314_swangin_soon

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 22 2005, 10:52 AM~4255297
> *That was either going to or coming from Las Vegas for SEMA... if you saw me going towards kansas then we had just finished the car 4hrs behind scheduale and had to be in las vegas  by noon sunday to win a bet. And also to get into my booth on time
> *


 yep towards kansas..ohhhhhh so thats why u were doing like 90 sumtin..lol


----------



## sprgeo

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 17 2005, 03:43 PM~4226482
> *nope
> *


I agree, hydros dont make it a lowrider, but it is a plus


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

More Euro Lowriders.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

:biggrin:


----------



## lo4lyf

more pics, less blah blah blah.


----------



## ezslim

all these cars look so odd wit wire wheels n shit espically wit juice lol hav u seen the civic? it looks like som fuckt up ride :uh: euro's shuld only b made into lowriders in the sense as racing. not to hav the look of older cars


----------



## SlammedNiss

> _Originally posted by ezslim_@Nov 23 2005, 05:40 PM~4265137
> *all these cars look so odd wit wire wheels n shit espically wit juice lol hav u seen the civic? it looks like som fuckt up ride :uh:  euro's shuld only b made into lowriders in the sense as racing. not to hav the look of older cars
> *


sweet, another hater. 

In *YOUR* opinion, that's what Honda's should look like. 

Fortunately, not everybody shares *YOUR* opinion.


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by ezslim_@Nov 23 2005, 11:40 PM~4265137
> *all these cars look so odd wit wire wheels n shit espically wit juice lol hav u seen the civic? it looks like som fuckt up ride :uh:  euro's shuld only b made into lowriders in the sense as racing. not to hav the look of older cars
> *





newbie :uh:


----------



## mrrottontreetz

yet again were not trying to make them look like older cars were doing our own thang with a newer car. wires and juice just make it the bomb again not trying to make it look like an older car


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by mrrottontreetz_@Nov 23 2005, 11:56 PM~4267444
> *yet again were not trying to make them look like older cars were doing our own thang with a newer car. wires and juice just make it the bomb again not trying to make it look like an older car
> *



I agree... they are the new custom's they dont have to be classified as lowriders or even euro lowriders... Everything evolves and lowriders have evolved into newer cars. Just like lowriders evolved from a style previous to it.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

well if shit on bags n 17"s are considered "euros" im making a stand n announcing the term "TRADITIONAL EUROS"!!!! CARS THAT ARE JUICED WIT 13'S N CANDY :biggrin:


----------



## Gumby

My personal opinion is anything with wires is a lowrider... now there maybe different classifications like traditional and non traditional lowriders... But to me euro's have always been on chrome rims that tuck and follow the mini truckin style


----------



## El Diablo

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Dec 5 2005, 02:25 PM~4341391
> *well if shit on bags n 17"s are considered "euros" im making a stand n announcing the term "TRADITIONAL EUROS"!!!! CARS THAT ARE JUICED WIT 13'S N CANDY :biggrin:
> *


now this i can go along with lol, as long as its a european car LOL, juss playin, get it?? euro??= european car?? LOL you guya are to seriuos lol


----------



## LO_ROLLA

here's mine...


----------



## LO_ROLLA




----------



## 314_swangin_soon

> _Originally posted by LO_ROLLA_@Dec 6 2005, 10:06 PM~4352419
> *here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 yo i need some info..i have a 88 acura legend im planing on juicing between now and the spring..i need to know how hard is it actually to install the set up..like with the shocks and shit!! and if somebody could give me a run down on what all i need besides the euro juice kit! thanx!


----------



## Joost....

i posted pics of a civic suspension in this topic, thats a good way to do it


----------



## LO_ROLLA

pm me your email and we can chat
i bought all the CCE strut kit parts and had nothing but problems..


----------



## elchapin

buy your stuff from red's I got there cylinders ( I already had there pumps) and it worked like a charm no problems at all.REDS all the way


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by 314_swangin_soon_@Dec 7 2005, 04:24 PM~4356353
> *yo i need some info..i have a 88 acura legend im planing on juicing between now and the spring..i need to know how hard is it actually to install the set up..like with the shocks and shit!! and if somebody could  give me a run down on what all i need besides the euro juice kit! thanx!
> *


use accumulators... and I would not buy the euro kit.. just get all the normal stuff and use accumulators.. if your located near columbus I would be more then happy to help you out


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by elchapin_@Dec 7 2005, 10:06 PM~4359410
> *buy your stuff from red's I got there cylinders ( I already had there pumps) and it worked like a charm no problems at all.REDS all the way
> *


I know allot of people that have run RED's in the past and everyone with out fail has had major problems. Main seals leak oil into the motor, tanks seals leaking causing oil spills in the trunk, cylinders typically have major problems. One friend had to change his seals 3 times in a 1800 mile drive.....thats bad news.......so my suggestion is do not buy reds unless you want to buy twice

I recomend Pro hopper or showtime... I have always used prohopper and never once had a problem with any equipment other then there check valves...so upgrade those right away. 

I also know a few people that have run show time and they have also had years of problem free set ups.

cce I can't say to much about most people recomend against using there cylinders but have never had anything bad to say about the pumps.


----------



## trefive

Geez...


----------



## trefive

Just whatever you do, don't WELD on CCE cylinders, hehe. Gumby, your car is bad ass, your vehicle represents a whole new level on where to take an automobile in a true "euro lowrider" fashion. The haters on this forum seem to be jealous of your abilities and your rides. Not just that, but most people that have a vehicle of your caliber come with the attuitude, yet all I've read on this forum is you offering a hand to help people do it right. I've seen ghetto setups in my day, and even done a few ghetto setups myself, yet only those with those scary setups (neon) will have to learn the hard way. 

Here is some more examples my past "euro lowriders":




























Then there are these:


----------



## Gumby

Thanks bro.. Yes I think we have all had ghetto set up's in are day... I remember when a few weeks of problem free driving was the best thing since sliced bread... and now its years of problem free driving.

For some reason everyone takes offense to help being offered in speeding up the learning curve of a properly installed set up...


----------



## Emillion

this is mine, soon to be done up in old school fashion.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:roflmao: WTF is that thing


----------



## SlammedNiss

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Dec 8 2005, 02:24 AM~4361665
> *Just whatever you do, don't WELD on CCE cylinders, hehe.  Gumby, your car is bad ass,  your vehicle represents a whole new level on where to take an automobile in a true "euro lowrider" fashion.  The haters on this forum seem to be jealous of your abilities and your rides.  Not just that, but most people that have a vehicle of your caliber come with the attuitude, yet all I've read on this forum is you offering a hand to help people do it right.  I've seen ghetto setups in my day, and even done a few ghetto setups myself, yet only those with those scary setups (neon) will have to learn the hard way.
> 
> Here is some more examples my past "euro lowriders":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great... Now I'm really "CNTHNGS"

What's up DK?


----------



## Gumby

I forgot about that plate D.... the only one I really remember other then your current one is Skiny D lol


----------



## trefive

LOL, not much Slinky. Well....obviously not much if here I am crusing on the hydro boards, hehe. Did you ever get your fluid suspension on the matrix?


----------



## SlammedNiss

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Dec 9 2005, 01:22 AM~4369409
> *LOL, not much Slinky.  Well....obviously not much if here I am crusing on the hydro boards, hehe.  Did you ever get your fluid suspension on the matrix?
> *


Hmmm.... Well, I've got 4 accumulators, 3 Optima Blue tops, a set of spare struts, plenty of loose switches.. 

But, no pump, no cylinders, no manifold. 

One of these f'n days though....


----------



## exotic_civic_25

heres mine in bags a 95 honda civic


----------



## trefive

PShhh PShhhh PShhhh

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr (compressor sound)


----------



## Emillion

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Dec 9 2005, 12:20 AM~4365842
> *:roflmao:  WTF is that thing
> *


 :angry: :roflmao: 
it's a 75 ford transit. will be slammed and juiced when done.


----------



## Low61Mom

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 7 2005, 09:25 PM~4359982
> *I know allot of people that have run RED's in the past and everyone with out fail has had major problems. Main seals leak oil into the motor, tanks seals leaking causing oil spills in the trunk, cylinders typically have major problems. One friend had to change his seals 3 times in a 1800 mile drive.....thats bad news.......so my suggestion is do not buy reds unless you want to buy twice
> 
> I recomend Pro hopper or showtime... I have always used prohopper and never once had a problem with any equipment other then there check valves...so upgrade those right away.
> 
> I also know a few people that have run show time and they have also  had years of problem free set ups.
> 
> cce I can't say to much about most people recomend against using there cylinders but have never had anything bad to say about the pumps.
> *


I have the euro kit from pro hopper on my car but we had to get some of the fittings from cce, I run accumulators but they don't work


----------



## EC31

> _Originally posted by LO_ROLLA_@Dec 6 2005, 10:06 PM~4352419
> *here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Look cool. What size tires you got on that Beretta?


----------



## Kandy Drippa

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Adinfinitum

I have a 94 civic and I wanna put 13's on it but I'm afraid I might have to get 14's. Does anybody with civic suspension like mine have 13's?


----------



## SlammedNiss

holyshit. It's the thread that never dies!! 

If you look a few posts up, you'll see where I was at just almost 1 year ago.


----------



## KAKALAK

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## civicterror

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 5 2005, 11:30 AM~3946479
> *That's the concept I trying to make you grasp it's not from Europe so stop calling it that. If you have a honda or whatever you may own it's not a European car, but if calling your car "euro" makes you sleep at night then hey do your thing.
> *



My 4 door Honda is made in France  :biggrin: 

Started building a "lowrider" ala the Style my girlfriend and i like.
Can't post much pics but here are a few of them in the building stage.

Before the rebuilding it was already very low without juice.
I really like the LCA's becuase they shine so nice if you drive behind the car :biggrin: 

Test fitted the doors before shaving, painting etc. :









Primer:









"gold" window trim









Wil look if i got some more pics.


Got some chrome wires for the car but these are 15" but we want the 13" with gold center.
Juice is on it's way


----------



## wasthatawagon

Yes another escort.Juice isn't on yet.
















Suspension


----------



## fundimotorsports

Well not a euro but I feel your pain.. I have a suv and have been told it's not lowrider . Just a hooked up truck.. :angry: I will not say no names around here but he has a lot of TATOO"S!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## wasthatawagon

I don't know what class it would be in either,but I built it for me and not car shows so I'm not really in a class.I don't look at cars and try to figure out want it is (lowrider,euro,minitruck,import)I just love cars and the time people put into them.


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jan 1 2007, 03:43 PM~6876667
> *Well not a euro but I feel your pain.. I have a suv and have been told it's not lowrider . Just a hooked up truck.. :angry:  I will not say no names around here but he has a lot of TATOO"S!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Hey I got alot of tatoos and it wasnt me :angry:


----------



## fundimotorsports

he is 76" :biggrin:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jan 1 2007, 06:06 PM~6877696
> *he is 76" :biggrin:
> *


Ohh ok you mean Tatoo76 or something like that :biggrin: He is a cool guy also he seens realy smart


----------



## fundimotorsports

He is cool as all.. BUt is strickly one of those guys that thinks low's have to be a car that from the 70's or below and need to be done before you show or drive. :uh:


----------



## G_body_Jon

ALL THESE CARS JUST LOOK LIKE DAILYS WITH EXPENSIVE PAINT JOBS....NOT KNOCKING THE CARS, ITS JUST NOT MY STYLE AT ALL.


----------



## hoorider

the way i see it if u dont have spokes then u r not lowriderin your riceing it still tru


----------



## wasthatawagon

Ricer's have bolt ons,like alot of hondas.You can buy stuff for it at a parts store.I think a ricer is something that has Carbon fiber hood,fiberglass fenders,big a$$ wings and those ugly taillights that most of them have.I don't consider mine a ricer cause nothing on it is bolt on.Its just lowered(soon to be juiced)custom kit,mazda engine swap(which was a task)shaved alot of stuff and some rims.Most of the things done to the outside is body work,not add ons.Thats just my opinion on a "ricer" but if someone wants to call mine a ricer then thats what they think,I built it for myself not them. :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

well, whatever, this topic needs more lowrider euro pics. enough of this whinny bullshit arguing over whats what. I agree with you wagon, ricers are autozone whores, and rarely get cut. we all know a true lowrider "import" when we see one, so lets see them, dont make me start posting pics! lol.


----------



## wasthatawagon

Thanks,I also would like to see more PICTURES!!!


----------



## excalibur

}{}{}}{}


----------



## G_body_Jon

There, now these dont look like dailys


----------



## excalibur

ford tempo








honda accord









honda civic









honda accord









toyota celica























[/quote]


----------



## Boricua Customs

So let me get this right, if a car has Juice but no spokes its not a lowrider euro ??


----------



## excalibur




----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Jan 1 2007, 10:56 PM~6880005
> *So let me get this right, if a car has Juice but no spokes its not a lowrider euro ??
> *


look, a 2005 GMC Denali can have 30 inch wheels, 20 tv's and all leather interior and hydros, but thats not a lowrider. 

but a 65 impala can have supremes, or baby moon wheels, and no hydros, no special interior other than clean stock, and a nice factory paint job, and be a lowrider as long as it sits low. 

its not about wire wheels and hydraluics, its about the style of the ride.


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 2 2007, 12:51 AM~6879963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I took those pics. :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid

There was a euro at the Super Show a couple years back that had 2 cylinders on each side in the front. I dont remember what car it was. If anybody knows which car that was or has pictures post it. :cheesy:


----------



## excalibur

TTT I wont let this thred die!


----------



## G_body_Jon

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 2 2007, 10:13 PM~6887950
> *TTT I wont let this thred die!
> *


haha I dont think its gonna


----------



## wasthatawagon

I hope it doesn't either,and that first lowrider magazine with the tempo I still have that issue somewhere. :biggrin:


----------



## caliswangin916

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Jan 1 2007, 09:56 PM~6880005
> *So let me get this right, if a car has Juice but no spokes its not a lowrider euro ??
> *


yup. just a bunch of homos argueing with each other.


----------



## silver64

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 1 2007, 10:59 PM~6880028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet patterns


----------



## civicterror

Nice Ride  
Any more pics of this ride ?


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 1 2007, 11:06 PM~6880072
> *I took those pics.  :biggrin:
> *


 im loving that ,not to sure exactly what it is bit i can see saab headlights and a beema rear end ,notice the full frame and a arm front end now thats a euro :biggrin:


----------



## Mleperchaun




----------



## Mleperchaun




----------



## Mleperchaun




----------



## Mleperchaun

[img=http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/7783/picture023fu1.jpg] some pics from Indy 06


----------



## Mleperchaun

[img=http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/9895/picture031zm4.th.jpg]


----------



## Mleperchaun

Not a radical yet but i keep goin so i beleive i'll be there one day 3rd in sub compact indy 06 first (last lrm show) unless they bring back indy but a lot of hard work in it (semi custom to ?)


----------



## civicterror

Looks good.
Any better pics ?


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 4 2007, 02:25 PM~6901689
> *im loving that ,not to sure exactly what it is bit i can see saab headlights and a beema rear end ,notice the full frame and a arm front end now thats a euro  :biggrin:
> *


Its a 1980 Corolla. Says it on the pic thats laying below the door.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

TTT


----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 2 2007, 01:03 AM~6880051
> *look, a 2005 GMC Denali can have 30 inch wheels, 20 tv's and all leather interior and hydros, but thats not a lowrider.
> 
> but a 65 impala can have supremes, or baby moon wheels, and no hydros, no special interior other than clean stock, and a nice factory paint job, and be a lowrider as long as it sits low.
> 
> its not about wire wheels and hydraluics, its about the style of the ride.
> *



I get cha


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by caliswangin916_@Jan 3 2007, 06:52 PM~6894299
> *yup. just a bunch of homos argueing with each other.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigtroubles1

a lowrider is a car that rides low what do u mean it looks like a ricer with hydraulics


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Sep 23 2007, 02:10 PM~8852822
> *a lowrider is a car that rides low what do u mean it looks like a ricer with hydraulics
> *


 :0


----------



## bigtroubles1




----------



## Guest

my wifeys daily :biggrin: 2 pump wammy tank 4 batteries, 3 switches....her daily


----------



## Emperor Goofy

heres mine.....


----------



## low83cadillac

wut up goofy


----------



## Emperor Goofy

wut it dew...


----------



## low83cadillac

nada damn thang dawg


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 6 2007, 01:15 PM~8943982
> *heres mine.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


as high as you lock that car up....you should at least spray can the wheel wells with red :biggrin: not talking smack...thats a clean ride bro :thumbsup: but if you want more points things like that help out.....i did it, and its not easy keepin the wheel wells clean on her daily, and thats that they are white!

b4









after


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Oct 7 2007, 06:00 PM~8948560
> *as high as you lock that car up....you should at least spray can the wheel wells with red :biggrin:  not talking smack...thats a clean ride bro  :thumbsup:  but if you want more points things like that help out.....i did it, and its not easy keepin the wheel wells clean on her daily, and thats that they are white!
> 
> b4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats sick


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Oct 11 2007, 10:46 PM~8982971
> *thats sick
> *


  thanks bro, we do what we can :biggrin:


----------



## JuicedBenz




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Oct 13 2007, 04:59 PM~8993887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


benz looks pretty tight bro  any pix of it locked up?


----------



## JuicedBenz

Sorry if the picture sucks...I didn't take it.


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Oct 13 2007, 05:59 PM~8993887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like it. I dont care for that model of mercedes, but the car looks nice done like that! Good job!


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Oct 13 2007, 05:59 PM~8993887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JuicedBenz

Thanks guys! Here's one more:


----------



## B DOG




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Oct 15 2007, 07:40 PM~9009365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does that go into the euro lowrider category???? :dunno:


----------



## Guest




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s

here is my lowrider euro. lifted with a 4 pump showtime setup, with 1inch blocks, and 10s and 12s in the ass, with no springs, straight cylinder and accumalators for the ride, it rides like a caddy and gets monster lift, also has chrome undercarriage, lambo front and rear suicide lambo doors, motorized suicide hood to a corner and motorized trunk to side, custom made 20 inch wheels, ragtop, white and brown leather interior, fully fiberglassed dash, doors and console, now in the shop, getting totally redone, new body mods, new paint and new interior and more chrome. 
















here it is hitting front 3 wheel


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s

and this is how we tow


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s

and here is our other lowrider euro in our club








this was at the super show, took 2nd in sweepstakes euro of the year. and here is how it looked 4 weeks before that


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Oct 20 2007, 11:21 PM~9049011
> *and here is our other lowrider euro in our club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was at the super show, took 2nd in sweepstakes euro of the year. and here is how it looked 4 weeks before that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 goin up against "the passion", but i dont know....i didnt think they were considered euro lowriders if they weren't on spokes.....thats why lowrider started the whole custom compact class :dunno: which i dont understand because then the real euro lowriders are goin up against the ricers or dub cars


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Oct 20 2007, 11:54 PM~9049188
> *:0  goin up against "the passion", but i dont know....i didnt think they were considered euro lowriders if they weren't on spokes.....thats why lowrider started the whole custom compact class :dunno: which i dont understand because then the real euro lowriders are goin up against the ricers or dub cars
> *


it dont matter to lowrider no more what style of wheels u have in your class, and there is only a custom compact class for those style cars, wether u have wires or not, there is a performance class and thats where u have the cars with more jdm and street performance products, like wings, and shit like that, and a ricer would be in peformance compact, and dub cars in other classes too, but for sweepstakes all compact and performance and sports cars are up agains each other, but the lowrider style car will win most of the time, since they have engraving and alot of plating which the performance cars dont have, but i didnt build mine for any class i built it for me, they way i liked it, they put me in whatever class they want it dont matter to me, same with the maxima, we didnt build it to try to beat passion we built it to show that a small club can come together to build a car in a quick amount of time, everyone that knew we were doing it didnt think we could pull it off, and it was the only car fully redone from top to bottom for vegas,


----------



## 86 Limited

any 94/94 4 door honda accords in champagne?? i was thinkin bout 2 pumpin mine wit 20 inch dub trumps tuckin. any pics???


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Oct 15 2007, 07:40 PM~9009365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it doesnt have a full frame. it goes under sports car. 4 pumped explained it perfectly on how they judge the cars. if i were to do more mods and a few things i could be in euro sweeps. i guess i have to get busy since 4 pumped is doing more :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by phatphord_@Oct 4 2005, 06:35 AM~3938450
> *so...would the general consensus be that a 'euro' low is basically anything other than a 59-85 american manufactured car but done in the style that is referred to as 'traditional' ?
> And it doesn't have to come from europe?
> I would say that I have a 'euro' styled low. Particularly in reference to the above statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I chose not to build a 59-85 american manufactured car for a number of reasons.
> #1 they ain't exactly common and easy to get hold of
> #2 when a gallon of petrol (gas) costs £4 ($7) they're not light onthe wallet
> #3 I wanted to do something that hadn't been done before...
> *


oooh shit you got them curb feelers.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Oct 21 2007, 12:01 AM~9049227
> *it dont matter to lowrider no more what style of wheels u have in your class, and there is only a custom compact class for those style cars, wether u have wires or not, there is a  performance class and thats where u have the cars with more jdm and street performance products, like wings, and shit  like that, and a ricer  would be in peformance compact, and dub cars in other classes too, but for sweepstakes all compact and performance and sports cars are up agains each other, but the lowrider style car will win most of the time, since they have engraving and alot of plating which the performance cars dont have, but i didnt build mine for any class i built it for me, they way i liked it, they put me in whatever class they want it dont matter to me, same with the maxima, we didnt build it to try to beat passion we built it to show that a small club can come together to build a car in a quick amount of time, everyone that knew we were doing it didnt think we could pull it off, and it was the only car fully redone from top to bottom for vegas,
> *


thats cool bro, i wasnt hating......it is good to see a small car club doing something besides the big name guys. I guess im still kinda old school, even though im young :biggrin: but i still think a euro lowrider should be on wires....hence the lowrider name. I think if it hadnt been for that one person who decided to put the bigger wheels on the euro lowrider the class may have stayed a live. I know lowrider dont care no more, but they arent the ones that created the lifestyle neither. thats the one thing i hate about lowrider.....comparing a euro lowrider to a custom compact to me is like comparing a lowrider to a lowrod.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Oct 15 2007, 07:40 PM~9009365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like the old school interior bro


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

anybody need sum 13x7 4 lug reverse o.g roadstars?all chrome with chrome or gold hex ko's.PM me if interested and want pics


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Oct 21 2007, 09:20 AM~9050327
> *thats cool bro, i wasnt hating......it is good to see a small car club doing something besides the big name guys. I guess im still kinda old school, even though im young :biggrin: but i still think a euro lowrider should be on wires....hence the lowrider name. I think if it hadnt been for that one person who decided to put the bigger wheels on the euro lowrider the class may have stayed a live. I know lowrider dont care no more, but they arent the ones that created the lifestyle neither. thats the one thing i hate about lowrider.....comparing a euro lowrider to a custom compact to me is like comparing a lowrider to a lowrod.
> *


i dont agree that just putting wires on a euro makes it a lowrider euro, if this was true, your saying by just me putting wires on my car it would be more lowrider to u, u would think im a lowrder euro then, no probably not right, and what if a car like passion came out with some 20s would it not be a lowrider euro anymore, i see alot of people hating on euros, wether they be lowrider or performance, what class should we be in, we aint a truck, we aint a bomb, we aint a lowrider i think it makes sense that we are in custom compact class, now i promote shows myself, and in my class list i seperate lowrider euros and imports, but if a promoter doesnt do that, thats not our fault, if we are thrown up with the lowrider euros like passion and maxxed out its ok, we dont mind, im sure everyone will agree, we will take whatever class they give us, i know i just go to a show to be there, sometimes not knowing what class i will be in, but it dont matter, if u place u place if u dont then coo. and i do agree the difference in a euro lowrider and a custom compact is just like the difference in a lowrider and low rod, and lowrider magazine seperates those, now if they didnt it wouldnt the lowrider will always spank the low rod, 99 percent of the time, just like the lowrider euro will always spank the custom compact. well whatever we are in we are just riders, we love to ride.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 21 2007, 10:38 AM~9050619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats one of the cleanest euros ever built.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Oct 21 2007, 08:17 AM~9050102
> *it doesnt have a full frame. it goes under sports car. 4 pumped explained it perfectly on how they judge the cars. if i were to do more mods and a few things i could be in euro sweeps. i guess i have to get busy since 4 pumped is doing more :biggrin:
> *


whats up b dog i are right i f u did a few more things u would be right there, we all car builders and it dont matter how we build them its just nice to win some sweepstakes and know u can keep up with the best, so come up the next level b dog we need more of us, if we had more heavy hitters we could bitch about getting the prices boosted up right now they aint giving out shit barely covers gas. lol alright see ya at your show on the 11th


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Oct 26 2007, 02:04 AM~9087422
> *i dont agree that just putting wires on a euro makes it a lowrider euro, if this was true, your saying by just me putting wires on my car it would  be more lowrider to u, u would think im a lowrder euro then, no probably not right, and what if a car like passion came out with some 20s would it not be a lowrider euro anymore, i see alot of people hating on euros, wether they be lowrider or performance, what class should we be in, we aint a truck, we aint a bomb, we aint a lowrider i think it makes sense that we are in custom compact class, now i promote shows myself, and in my class list i seperate lowrider euros and imports, but if a promoter doesnt do that, thats not our fault, if we are thrown up with the lowrider euros like passion and maxxed out its ok, we dont mind, im sure everyone will agree, we will take whatever class they give us, i know i just go to a show to be there, sometimes not knowing what class i will be in, but it dont matter, if u place u place if u dont then coo. and i do agree the difference in a euro lowrider and a custom compact is just like the difference  in a lowrider and low rod, and lowrider magazine seperates those, now if they didnt it wouldnt the lowrider will always spank the low rod, 99 percent of the  time, just like the lowrider euro will always spank the custom compact. well whatever we are in we are just riders, we love to ride.
> *


you make a few good points....but you have to remember...the euro lowrider class was started for those (imports) that were lifted with juice and had wires, and could not be denied the lowrider name. What is the defining line between lowriders and other custom rides....the small kragars back in the days or wire wheels and white walls....That is the difference between most custom rides and lowriders....or do you consider a escalade dropped on 24's a lowrider just because its slammed? Or a corolla dropped on 20's and some striping a lowrider because it lays?? If you parked a lifted import on some black wheels with lowpro tires and a lifted import with wires on it, which one do you think everyone would consider a lowrider? *People* changed the style and started putting bigger wheels over time, so the industry had no choice but to accept the change and change the classification all together. Why do you think the put the passion is on wires and not big wheels and lowpro tires? Because it is a euro *lowrider* not a custom compact. Back in the days they used low pro tires...but they still used the wire wheels for the *lowrider* look. I to use to promote shows and always made sure to seperate the euro lowrider from the custom compact and import. Now adays there are plenty of custom compact cars using juice over air, but that don't make them lowriders. lowriders were around b4 juice, the one thing that always made them the lowrider was the small wheels and bottoming out.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s

whatever u say bro, u win, enough with the lectures, call it what u want, i still disagree with u, but we both entintled to our own opinion, i didnt say a import with black wheels and hydros is a lowrider and i didnt say a escalade dropped on 24s is a lowrider but u win bro, u are a lowrider and im just a import i really dont care, but fuck it to me we both car builders, who build cars, i guess the reason why i consider myself a lowrider euro is because i built 4 lowriders before i decided to build this "import" as u call it, and i did more then just juice it to give it lowrider flavor, i did alot of old school lowrider tricks on this car if u ever see it in person maybe u will notice, and i had some 18inch wires on it back when i started showing but trust me it didnt look any different then it did now, wheels cant change the whole style of the car, it still has the same paint interior, and everything else. but like i said i dont car what class u or anyone else puts me in, i still take home a check and it dont mattter what class it says its for, it just shows that i built something that can score with the top show cars and trust me its pretty nice to win a sweepstakes after dumping 50 to 60 geez in a car, and also it aint unfair to the lowrider style euros that we in the same class its unfair to the imports and rice rocket cars because they are the ones taht dont have a class they are thrown in with the lowrider euros, and trust me its harder to compete with them and at lowrider shows then it is a import shows, its hard to build a car to win, its hard to do one off things that no one else has, i handmade everything for my car nothing was bought in a store, or ordered of ebay, your car is clean and i think so is mine, so good luck with your build and remember we werent talking about what is a lowrider we were talking about what is a lowrider euro, all your last paragraph talks about is what is a lowrider i think we all know that one by now, and if we dont we shouldnt be on this site, anyways u have your opinion and i have mine, take care. and hopefully this thread can go back to what it was for. 

for people to show off their lowrider euros

any more out there,???????????


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Oct 27 2007, 03:57 AM~9094359
> *whatever u say bro, u win, enough with the lectures, call it what u want, i still disagree with u, but we both entintled to our own opinion, i didnt say a import with black wheels and hydros is a lowrider and i didnt say a escalade dropped on 24s is a lowrider but u win bro, u are a lowrider and im just a import i really dont care, but fuck it to me we both car builders, who build cars, i guess the reason why i consider myself a lowrider euro is because i built 4 lowriders before i decided to build this "import" as u call it,  and i did more then just juice it to give it lowrider flavor, i did alot of old school lowrider tricks on this car if u ever see it in person maybe u will notice, and i had some 18inch wires on it back when i started showing but trust me it didnt look any different then it did now, wheels cant change the whole style of the car, it still has the same paint interior, and everything else.  but like i said i dont car what class u or anyone else puts me in, i still take home a check and it dont mattter what class it says its for, it just shows that i built something that can score with the top show cars and trust me its pretty nice to win a sweepstakes after dumping 50 to 60 geez in a car, and also it aint unfair to the lowrider style euros that we in the same class its unfair to the imports and rice rocket cars because they are the  ones taht dont have a class they are thrown in with the lowrider euros, and trust me its harder to compete with them and at lowrider shows then it is a import shows, its hard to build a car to win, its hard to do one off things that no one else has, i handmade everything for my car nothing was bought in a store, or ordered of ebay, your car is clean and i think so is mine, so good luck with your build and remember we werent talking about what is a lowrider we were talking about what is a lowrider euro, all your last paragraph talks about is what is a lowrider i think we all know that one by now, and if we dont we shouldnt be on this site, anyways u have your opinion and i have mine, take care. and hopefully this thread can go back to what it was for.
> 
> for people to show off their lowrider euros
> 
> any more out there,???????????
> *


dont trip bro....i hear you. like you said, i am entitled to my op. and you are entitled to yours. I guess I just have really developed a dislike in shows that put cars in the same class when they clearly are not. You guys got some clean rides....n like i said b4, it is really good to see the smaller car clubs making a mark in the scene. Thats what our club will be aiming for. No matter what bro, we are all here to build what we want, and the way we want, regardless of what anyone thinks. My wifey gets dogged about her ride being on wires, but thats how she chose to have it, to be different. How many new cars now a days can say that they are dailys ridin on spokes and juiced....not many, mostly everyone rides on air. For puttin juice in your ride, I give you a big :thumbsup: cause only real riders will do that


----------



## Tingy

ttt


----------



## Tingy




----------



## SWITCH HITTA

FOR SALE if anybody interested 94 Honda Accord :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Tingy_@Oct 30 2007, 09:28 PM~9119260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pretty tight bro, like the color, just needs some striping to set it off :biggrin: hit up the homie True-S_Mike , he's outta iowa


----------



## Tingy

Thankyou LowFairlane, I apprieate it. Ya it does need some stripping. I know Mike, ya he'll be the one doing it for sure.


----------



## droptoutzx2




----------



## 01lowlow

Personally I wouldn't consider this one a lowrider euro, not just because of the size and style of the rims but overall it just isn't done up in the true lowrider manner, paint, interior etc, it just doesnt have scream "lowrider" to me.....



> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Oct 20 2007, 11:08 PM~9048979
> *here is my lowrider euro. lifted with a 4 pump showtime setup, with 1inch blocks, and 10s and 12s in the ass, with no springs, straight cylinder and accumalators for the ride, it rides like a caddy and gets monster lift, also has chrome undercarriage, lambo front and rear suicide lambo doors, motorized suicide hood to a corner and motorized trunk  to side, custom made 20 inch wheels, ragtop, white and brown leather interior, fully fiberglassed dash, doors and console, now in the shop, getting totally redone, new body mods, new paint and new interior and more chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is hitting front 3 wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Nov 1 2007, 12:03 AM~9128386
> *Personally I wouldn't consider this one a lowrider euro, not just because of the size and style of the rims but overall it just isn't done up in the true lowrider manner, paint, interior etc, it just doesnt have scream "lowrider" to me.....
> *


sup bro, how you been :biggrin:


----------



## 01lowlow

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Nov 1 2007, 12:09 AM~9128425
> *sup bro, how you been  :biggrin:
> *


not too bad, how bout yourself? how's your ride comin along?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Nov 1 2007, 12:11 AM~9128434
> *not too bad, how bout yourself? how's your ride comin along?
> *


good bro, just had my second boy last monday....gonna pick up the fairlane from the shop this sat, and bring it home to start doing something on it....not sure what yet  well catch ya later bro


----------



## texmex

bump


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by Tingy_@Oct 30 2007, 10:28 PM~9119260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man gonna look real nice with some stripes..needs something else too...hmmm..


----------



## DREAM ON

HERE IS MY BOY FROM CHICAGO... DOING BIG FOR THE EURO'S ONE OF THE SICK'S CAR'S RIGHT NOW... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 1 2007, 07:41 PM~9134820
> *man gonna look real nice with some stripes..needs something else too...hmmm..
> *


some nice silver leafing or candy green leaf. :0


----------



## lo4lyf

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 1 2007, 08:41 PM~9134820
> *man gonna look real nice with some stripes..needs something else too...hmmm..
> *


gonna look real bad ass when its done. his and my new euro will be ready for drake relays in april.


----------



## 01lowlow

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Nov 1 2007, 12:19 AM~9128468
> *good bro, just had my second boy last monday....gonna pick up the fairlane from the shop this sat, and bring it home to start doing something on it....not sure what yet   well catch ya later bro
> *


That's great news bro congratulations on your newborn son!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Nov 4 2007, 11:27 PM~9155676
> *That's great news bro congratulations on your newborn son!! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Long Roof

TTT


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Nov 1 2007, 10:18 PM~9136156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was on ebay forsale a week ago.still nice though


----------



## Long Roof

No one wants it. :dunno: I saw it on there awhile ago, too.


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by Tingy_@Oct 30 2007, 09:28 PM~9119260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good color scheme and rims to match......all it needs is some leafing and strips and its there..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Go Go F




----------



## Go Go F




----------



## Go Go F




----------



## Go Go F




----------



## Go Go F




----------



## Go Go F




----------



## Go Go F




----------



## Go Go F




----------



## Go Go F




----------



## Go Go F




----------



## Go Go F




----------



## Go Go F




----------



## Go Go F

I will post up more from our club later


----------



## droptoutzx2

> _Originally posted by AIWOLVERINE_@Dec 31 2007, 08:35 PM~9575894
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i would like to see more pics of this car


----------



## droptoutzx2

also do you have a sn for him or an email address i have the same car and have a few questions bout his hydro setup


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## God's Son2

ttt


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

I TOOK PICTURES OF MY EURO IN FRONT OF MY JOB.
NO DISRESPECT TO YOU OR ANY BODY ELSE............


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Aug 12 2008, 02:44 PM~11326211
> *I TOOK PICTURES OF MY EURO IN FRONT OF MY JOB.
> NO DISRESPECT TO YOU OR ANY BODY ELSE............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


juice or air


----------



## ElRody23




----------



## 16474

Body Dropped Hondas We Built


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

TTT For my homie Cruise.


----------



## white link 93

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...&albumId=799417

my mazdarotti mx6 2pump 4batts with accumulators!!!
perfect daliy :biggrin:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=141439&st=0


----------



## JuicedBenz




----------



## starion88esir

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 17 2005, 06:03 PM~4226605
> *Well what your calling is a freshly painted car with 3lbs of flake. it was painted cleared sanded and cleared again, it had not been color sanded or buffed yet. So if you can see any orange peel now that its been finished go for it...
> 
> Hey good looking out though.. I have to appreciate those untrained eyes looking for a flaw... and when they find one so obvious they cant even figure out its probably because it has not been completed yet.
> 
> Oh and to steal a line from you that was used ealier in this thread... When you get to my level with your escort we can talk
> *


3 lbs of flake... holy shit. I must say the paint on that Magnum does things for me a car shouldn't be able to. I love it!


----------



## turbospirites

> _Originally posted by Go Go F_@Dec 31 2007, 05:29 PM~9575838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



here's my old dodge spirit 2 pump 8 dump 4 batts


----------



## Lee337

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@Jan 19 2009, 12:24 AM~12745121
> *here's my old dodge spirit 2 pump 8 dump 4 batts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like seeing things like that.

It's different. You don't see many of those around, let alone with juice.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Oct 21 2007, 10:44 AM~9050656
> *anybody need sum 13x7 4 lug reverse o.g roadstars?all chrome with chrome or gold hex ko's.PM me if interested and want pics
> *



anyone :dunno: still got them


----------



## las_crucez

TTT I got some questions


----------



## las_crucez

serious question should i keep mine like this or take the kit off and put some 13s?


----------



## ctrl

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Oct 21 2009, 08:03 PM~15428625
> *serious question should i keep mine like this or take the kit off and put some 13s?
> 
> http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x118/las_crucez/stratsides.jpg[./img]
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> 
> In my opinion, take off the kit, ditch the stickers, juice it on some 22's. :thumbsup:*


----------



## sprgeo

this is my current ride. i dont remember if i posted it or not, but since i statred the topic. i figured i would return with the update. 

my 2002 PT Cruiser...YES, ON AIR. the wife got sick of hydrolics, since my last 2 vehicles were juiced, i had to got with a more prctical and "bolt-on" effort to stay in the lowrider community. 

thank for all your comments in this thrad. i hope to see it reignited during 2010.

peace


----------



## hydryan




----------



## steeko

> _Originally posted by mrrottontreetz_@Oct 3 2005, 02:44 AM~3931206
> *this aint no ricer
> *


are these 13" reverse or standard? or custom offset?


----------



## DOGGYSTYLECHEVY

I don't mean to hate but they're ugly in my opinion ew


----------



## JuicedBenz




----------



## TAIB

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Sep 29 2010, 07:29 AM~18689933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## WelshBoyo




----------



## smiley602

Ttt


----------



## lowlowlow

With all the retro shit going on, I wonder if it's only a matter of time when these make a comeback. With gas the way it is, I wouldn't mind finding an OG Escort and throw on some old pans and low pros. Old Escorts were my favorite, I came up in the 90s and still have a place in my heart for "euros"

What did they put on these, 50 series tires or something? Still make them or something similar?


----------



## wcoastn




----------



## dogbonekustoms

yeah, 165/50/14 was THE tire of the 90s.
I like a well done euro, like the ones Japan is bustin out now.
You guys seen the fuchsia first gen Supra on Rodsters and 50 series, fully patterned and street driven that Japan busted out last year? Cant remember the club's name


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

wcoastn said:


> View attachment 537013
> View attachment 537011
> View attachment 537012


Looked better on the 14s imo


----------



## wcoastn

what kind of car you building


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

wcoastn said:


> what kind of car you building


Saturn L Series.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

wcoastn said:


> View attachment 537013
> View attachment 537011
> View attachment 537012


Looks cool on them Center golds...Post a pic.....

How did those Delrin sleeve work out for the front????


----------



## wcoastn

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Looks cool on them Center golds...Post a pic.....
> 
> How did those Delrin sleeve work out for the front????


AWW MAN THE CAR RIDE 100 % BETTER APPRECIATE YOU GUYS FOR GETTING ME FIXED UP........BMH


----------



## wcoastn




----------



## ATM_LAunitic

wcoastn said:


> View attachment 537740


Much better


----------



## JOHANN

im selling my 2003 honda it has 46,000 miles on it is a show car im selling it for $14.000 obo or i will trade it for a nice 63 or 64 impala or tell me what you got any questions tex me at 239-247-1919


----------



## JOHANN

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHANN

<img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=605486&stc=1" attachmentid="605486" alt="" id="vbattach_605486" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=605487&stc=1" attachmentid="605487" alt="" id="vbattach_605487" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=605488&stc=1" attachmentid="605488" alt="" id="vbattach_605488" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=605489&stc=1" attachmentid="605489" alt="" id="vbattach_605489" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=605490&stc=1" attachmentid="605490" alt="" id="vbattach_605490" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=605491&stc=1" attachmentid="605491" alt="" id="vbattach_605491" class="previewthumb">


----------



## 94caddi

EURO LOWRIDERS R IN A CATEGORY ALL BY THEMSELF, U ALL FORGET A TOUCH OF WINE, PRECIOUS MOMENTS, TWISTED METAL, CASSANOVA, BEAUTY AND THE BEAST,


----------



## [email protected]

las_crucez said:


> serious question should i keep mine like this or take the kit off and put some 13s?


I would like to see this on 13s


----------

